# CLOMID CHICKS THE OLDIES PART 9 ...



## Suzie

HAPPY CHATTING

 &  to all

xx


----------



## flowerpot

Morning chicks

Awww Kim, your little bundle is growing so big   A big happy new year to you and yours too hun 

Jane - great pic   I love it 

B3ndy -  thinking of you chick

Scratch, sarah (hope the pc is fixed), Tracy, Bubbles, Binty 

ITS FRIDAY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bubbleicious

morning girls

just a quick one for now. hope everyone is ok
weather here is miserable but i'm venturing out to the doctors now. Have mt appy this morning to see if i can persuade the gp to do a CD21 BT for me. Not an easy task with my awkward, argumentitive docs! Will have to hope the doctor i have is nice!

spk in a bit x


----------



## scratch

morning

Got loads to do before leaving early for the funeral. just hope the rain stays off

S xxx


----------



## sarahstewart

Hi Peeps  

Sorry about y'day [email protected]@dy computer   didn't lose all my stuff but all my email and internet settings have disapeared.....I am taking it home tonight to get DH to have a look  

Janie - Loving your scan piccie   

Sal - GL for testing on the 16th   and GL for today hope its goes OK 

Flower - sorry for texting you y'day was in a right panic  

B3ndy - Good luck for today hun    DH not started nights yet he has been doing days then he starts 7pm - 7am on Monday   good job we aren't TTC naturally anymore isn't it?

Tracy - How are you feeling today?

Binty - You around?

Bubble - Demand a CD21 BT hun - be assertive  

Have I missed anyone?  

Those ladies who have my email address could you email me sometime today cos I have lost my address book


----------



## scratch

B3ndy                

Janie Great piccie like flower says stop worrying and enjoy it


----------



## flowerpot

Sarah, will email you soon chuck

Scratch, hope today goes as well as it can 

Bubble - good luck at the docs!

back in a bit girlies xxx


----------



## scratch

my head is so far up my backside this morning


----------



## bubbleicious

Morning- i'm back from the docs!

Scratch- good luck for the funeral today hun, not the nicest of days i'm sure  

jane- fantastic scan picture- its lovely! I'm sure in a few weeks you'll feel much more confident about the pregnancy, i can understand you must be anxious but i'm sure all will be fine and dandy x

sarah- sorry to hear your computer threw a wobbler- hope it is sorted soon!

b3ndy- good luck for today hun!   

hi to anyone i've missed- binty, tracyb are you around today??   

well i've been. the doctor was ok- bit of an @rse. He gave me my slip for a BT.... along with a lecture about how thinking aboutttc all the time have the opposite effect.WELL YOU TRY BEING INFERTILE THEN!!   I explained that i was took off clomid after one month, and that when BF rang for sperm results of mobidity,motility etc last year they asked us what we wanted to know for, and he just said, write your specialist consulatant a letter to clear the air.He's a very busy man and they don't like to tell you all the details unless you misinterpret them or they conflict with what someone else tells you...... stupid. anyway, have to use opk, then ring and book appt for approx 8 days later.

hope everyone is ok today!


----------



## tracyb

Morning everyone  

Sarah, hope you get your computer sorted.  I am feeling ok thanks, just want to get rid of this cold!!  Are you still having acupuncture?

Scratch, will be thinking of you today at the funeral

Bubble, glad you got the BT sorted, doctors, don't you just love em!!

B3ndy, thinking of you today, hope it all goes smoothly       

Flower, yeah it is Friday!!!!!!!!

Jane, hope you are feeling ok today and take it easy.


----------



## binty

Morning all,

Feeling really tired today this cold has got worse over the past 2 days.  Roll on tomorrow morning so I can have a lie-in.  

B3ndy.. good luck today hun  
Scratch.. hope all goes well as possible - thinking of you  
Sarah.. will email you shortly
Flower.. how are you today
Tracy.. sounds like you've got the same cold as me.
bubble.. glad you sorted out your dr  

Well cd16 today BMS cd7, 9, 11, 13, 14, 15 and again tonight for luck 

Best get some work done.  Will try to chat more later.

Binty


----------



## scratch

ok chicks I off now

B3ndy  I am thinking about you hun stay positive and take it easy after you have been paxoed!!

have a great weekend ladies 

Love S  

Oh and thanks for the good wishes and support


----------



## janie77

Scratch - I just missed you - sorry.  Am thinking of you, hope it goes as well as can be expected this afternoon  

B3ndy - you should be in the clinic now            

Binty - not surprised your feeling tired with all that BMS    Hope your cold gets better

Sarah - I'll send you an email in a  bit with my details.  Hope you get it all sorted.

Bubble - glad it went ok at the docs and you can get your blood test done.

Flower - how are you doing - hope your boss isn't still driving you nuts

Tracy - hows the cold hun?

I only just got into the office as I feel so sick today - must check my emails and get a bit of work done.  Will be back soon.

Jane xxx


----------



## sarahstewart

Hi Peeps

Scratch - have missed you   it went crazy busy here for a while which is unusual for a Friday!!!!   Have a good weekend.

Janie - poor you feeling sick BUT hey YOUR PREGNANT!!!!!! WOO HOO!!!!!!  everytime I think of your 2WW I think of curry and chips at the football  

Bubble - What a horrible GP?    I hope your results are fab ones and that you prove him wrong and get a lovely BFP!    

Binty - Mmmm a lie in.......   Think I am gonna have one tomorrow.

Tracy - Nope stopped acupuncture when DH lost his job....must book another appointment....do you still go?  How are you feeling?  I have the af achey boobs and tight bra syndrome  

Flower - How is your boss today  

B3ndy - thinking of you     hope it has gone OK....when did DH take his sample in?

Gotta dash and make my lunch, sorry if I have missed anyone......

S


----------



## flowerpot

Just popping on whilst eating lunch 

Scratch, have a nice weekend and I hope this afternoon goes as well as it can 

Bubbles, bloomin docs eh  glad you sorted it out

Jane, have you tried nibbling on foods regularly like crackers, ginger biscuits, boiled sweets?

Binty, I've had this cold since early December, thought it was going but i'm streaming again today.  Getting right on my nerves!!

Sarah - Mmmm lie in....me too


----------



## janie77

Have tried ginger biscuits but they dont work, have got a bowl of cherries on my desk which I have been nibbling on but they don't work either, will have to try crackers and sweeties.  I'm not complaining honestly, while I feel sick I feel happy that everything is OK.  But I dont know who called it morning sickness I have it from the moment I wake up to the moment I go back to sleep - its all day sickness.

Its weird cos I feel sick, but also feel hungry, never heard of that one before    Am going to get some lunch.

Sarah - I have emailed you now.


----------



## sarahstewart

Janie - My mum suffered morning sickness for the whole nine months   how scarey was that!!! She lived on barley sugar's and dry water biscuits!!!!!  

Hope it doesn't last too long for you!


Sarah


----------



## tracyb

Binty, well done on the BMS, hope you can shake the cold off soon.

Sarah, yes I have been going every 2 weeks since August and taking chinese herbs every day, I really feel it is making a difference.  My AF is so different and hopefully I will see some results soon   .  I have had sore boobs since Wednesday, which is very early for me, but every cycle is different, so trying not to read too much into it!!

Flower, I can't believe you still have a cold, do you take any vitamins?  I take loads and this is the first cold in over 2 years and I think I only have it as I am on steroids which means you pick up more things!

Jane, whenever I feel sick, I always want to eat and I normally feel better once I eat, little and often.  Feeling sick is a good sign    

I am not feeling too bad, just wish I could breathe properly!!!  I don't want to take too many things, just in case......


----------



## janie77

Blimey Sarah - your poor Mum.  I'm sure she thought you were worth it though.

Tracey and Sarah - sore boobs could be a good sign   

Can I be cheeky and ask someone to blow me a bubble, odd numbers scare me and I am on 13 which is even worse!!!


----------



## sarahstewart

Gonna say BYE now incase I don't get chance to log on later.

  Have a good weekend........B3ndy hope everything went OK.


Sarah

 blowing you a bubble Janie!!!!!  BTW my mum had 9 month morning sickness (or rather all day sickness with all 3 of us  )


----------



## bubbleicious

Hi all

janie i've blown you a bubble too, but i didn'e see sarahs post first so i have probably put you back on odd numbers. if i have ill blow you another one  

i havent got very many bubbles at all and its even my name


----------



## tracyb

Jane, I have blown you some bubbles  

Bubble, I will now blow you some


----------



## janie77

Thanks Girls    Bubble I'll blow you some back - in fact I'll blow then to everyone!   

Sarah - have a great weekend xxx


----------



## bubbleicious

thank you ! yay ive got bubbles!!


----------



## binty

here come more of those friendly happy little fellows that make us smile


----------



## janie77

We have all gone bubble mad


----------



## flowerpot

I'm sending you all some bubbles now!!!

Jane, my SIL is really suffering with all day sickness, if she has found anything that has helped i will let you know 

my other friend swore by crackers, she used to eat one in bed before she sat up in the morning too


----------



## bubbleicious

blimey how did you all get so many bubbles?  i only got 80 and i had to ask for most of them


----------



## Suzie

dont you mean 800


----------



## tracyb

805.........


----------



## flowerpot

some people have special powers


----------



## Suzie

nah i blow then all one by one


----------



## tracyb

We believe you!!!


----------



## bubbleicious

ah i feel all warm inside now.. must be the bubbles


----------



## flowerpot

Suzie!!


----------



## Suzie

i did see look what happened


----------



## flowerpot




----------



## janie77

Suzie your finger must be hurting with all that clicking  

Flower - thanks for the tips and let me know if you SIL has found a magic cure. Didn't your friend get cracker crumbs in the bed, I bet that was itchy 

Jane xxx


----------



## flowerpot

bubbleicious said:


> ah i feel all warm inside now.. must be the bubbles


bubbles - as long as your warm inside and not windy with all those bubbles!!

Jane, not sure how she did it but she swore by it. i remember the day she didnt have any crackers and she threw up in her bin next to her desk. nice!


----------



## binty

My sister had all day sickness until the last 4 weeks


----------



## janie77




----------



## bubbleicious

i like my bubbles, i'm not wind, well no more than usual anyway


----------



## bubbleicious

bubbleicious said:


> i like my bubbles, i'm not wind, well no more than usual anyway


supposed to say WINDY


----------



## flowerpot




----------



## binty




----------



## janie77

see how good that is, we blow a few bubbles and were all smiling


----------



## binty

It could also be because its Friday afternoon and not long till we all go home.


----------



## tracyb

Work is so quiet, I will probably make a move soon.

I hope everyone has a great weekend 

I will log on from home to see how B3ndy got on today


----------



## bubbleicious

it could be binty..... but i'm at home so its gotta be the bubbles for me


----------



## janie77

Well , yep there is that too...........I forgot it was Friday  

Bye Tracy, havea great weekend xx


----------



## binty

Wish I could go now need to get some sleep before BMS tonight


----------



## bubbleicious

bye tracy


----------



## flowerpot

see ya Tracy, have a good one xxxx


----------



## flowerpot

just gonna do some work, will be back before i go at 4


----------



## binty

I seem to have a quiet one today - only problem is it makes that day take longer


----------



## tracyb

Logging off now girls


----------



## binty

tracy have a great weekend


----------



## b3ndy

hey chicks

Am back from being well and truly 'paxoed'   .....dh did me proud.....after that little scare on his last test his count had gone up from 15mill to 170mill    and after a wash and TWO swimming tests we had 19mill....49% of which were good swimmers so I'm chuffed about that....I just hope I can do my bit now!

Thanks for all your    girls (and your top tips Janie which I got when I checked my emails this am - cheers hon  ...I'm laying flat on my back in bed as we speak! and dh even carried my handbag out of the hospital!  ).

So guess I'm on my 2ww now....here's to Jan 22nd!   .

S
xx

(To those who aren't around this aft....Scratch - been thinking of you today hope the funeral goes ok....Sarah and Tracy I've missed you both too...have a good weekend chicks - lots of rest and tlc from your dh's! ....Sarah - thanks for the text hon!  )


----------



## bubbleicious

wow fantastic result on sperm count b3ndy, well done you two!! had you made any changes or did it just improve? really hope this is it for you. I would be the same i would be standing on my head for the next few days!


----------



## b3ndy

he's cut back on his coffee intake and been good about taking his wellman tabs...but to be honest they think dh wasn't very well when he had his last SA, as the counts on his first two were really good with counts above 100mill.....we think it's coz he was on his way back from work in Africa and had been flying for 27 hours....bit of a difference from this time with a 25minute journey to the hospital!!


----------



## janie77

Oh B3ndy am so pleased to hear from you and am so happy that it went well this afternoon.  Good DH, what a great result, they always come up with the goods when most needed!  I hope this is it for you       .  Good girl, glad you are resting, stay clam and positive if you can - I know its hard but I really believe it helps and don't forget - DH IS YOUR SLAVE NOW FOR 2 WEEKS - No carrying anything heavy, don't get the hoover out, rest up and CHILL OUT.


----------



## b3ndy

Thanks hun...i'm definitely resting up though need to dig out the earplugs to block out the noise of the hammers and drills from the builders   
YOu were right what you said about the proceedure itself, relatively painless and over and done with SOOOOOO quickly...it felt a bit surreal to be honest. I just hope dh's   are merrily doing their work as we speak!  
When did you start taking your cyclogest btw?


----------



## tracyb

B3ndy, I am so pleased that it all went smoothly and great news that dh   were loads better.

Please take Jane's advice and no lifting, hoovering and generally take it easy.  I have everything crossed for you


----------



## janie77

Glad your not going in on Mon or Tues - good plan!  I started the cyclogest the day of basting.  I use it at night just before bed, am still using it now - its a bit messy and I had some bloating and was a bit windy for a few days   but that soon passes and you get used to it.

Did they let DH be with you while you had the procedure done?


----------



## b3ndy

Thanks for the   Tracy...they mean a lot hon!  

Jane - dh came in with me - I was going to make him sit down at the non business end after his dramatic passing out during my hsg but he was totally fine which was good. It was funny with the cyclogest as the nurse didn't actually prescribe it for me but I asked her whether I should use it as my last consultant prescribed me some and I never used it so i have loads at my disposal...and she just said yes, if you want to it won't do any harm!!   ....so she suggested one a day at nightime preferably and an hour after doing anything 'down below' ...she also said front bottom was best.


----------



## flowerpot

WOW B3ndy!!!   I am sooooooo excited   Great news about dh's sperm, what a great job he did.  Definitely rest up and take it easy, lets hope Jane's good vibes rub off on you and you are just as lucky as she was             I'm really ignorant about it all, in the fact that I dont really understand the procedure etc, so forgive me for not knowing very much.  I will of course be counting on your knowledge if and when my time comes


----------



## b3ndy

Of course hon....here's hoping Jane has started an 'oldies bump fest'!!

sorry to cut and run chicks - but this stupid laptop is running out of battery again....so may dip out suddenly soon.

if I miss you before you all go have a TOP weekend.

and thanx a mill for all your good wishes.

love you all lots!

S
xx


----------



## janie77

B3ndy - that is a strange one with the cycolgest, my cons gave it to me and said that it can help sustain an early pregnancy.  I use one at night, I go to the loo and then pop it in front bottom then get in bed straight away, the nurse told me it dissolves in about 20 mins, I think they are a bit messy but so far it seems to be working for me, so I'm not complaining. Don't be alarmed if you get up in the morning to some thick white cm - its the cyclogest, I panicked and phoned the clinic and they said the body absorbs as much progesterone as it needs and the rest just comes out, I guess its inevitable that you get a bit of leakage too - sorry about the TMI   but this was another thing that nobody told me about and it scared me   when I went to the loo in the morning.  

I have such good feelings for you          .  Glad they let your DH be there, mine was a bit squeamish about the whole thing at first but now of course he is so glad he was there.


----------



## flowerpot

Great stuff B3ndy, rest rest rest!!

See ya girls, i'm off soon. have a great weekend xxxxx


----------



## binty

B3ndy

 Great news hun and as the all the other say REST UP  

Sending you loads of    heres hoping that its contagious

Binty


----------



## bubbleicious

i'm not sending you any babydust anymore b3ndy- babyglue for you! good luck!! rest!


----------



## janie77

Flower - think I just missed you - have a great weekend.


----------



## binty

Only 1hr 15mins till home time 

What are you all doing over the weekend?


----------



## bubbleicious

we have bf's dd so probably go to cinema or bowling. how about you?


----------



## janie77

I am having a lie in and cant wait!

Want to go to the cinema and am hoping that DH is going to take me out for a yummy dinner tomorrow night.


----------



## binty

Out seeing friends tonight in the local not sure how long I will be able to keep my eyes open though  .  Lazy day on Saturday but need to take back a couple of dh's pressies I got him as they don't fit.

Otherwise quiet uneventful really.


----------



## binty

Going to log off in a bit - have a fab weekend all.


----------



## janie77

I'm off too in a mo - have a fab weekend.

Jane xx


----------



## flowerpot

Morning chicks 

everyone ok? 

Sarah has text me to say she is out and about today so prob won't get on FF.  Kerry, she asked me to wish you HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!  are you back today hun?  xxx


----------



## scratch

Morning

I feel pants. the funeral was so awkward and horrid. My aunts grandsons were all there and the atmosphere was terrible. And then I came in this morning to a very long email from her eldest grandson telling me everything that went on with her. he wasnt having a dig or anything but just putting me in the picture in a very "we told you so " way. And now I dont know how the hell to reply to it. I decided that that side of my family no longer existed but after reading this email I just dont know what to say

sorry for the me me me but it has knocked me for 6

B3ndy  Hope your ok chick

s xxx


----------



## flowerpot

scratch.  What do they mean everything that went on with her?  Just popping to the wards, back soon x


----------



## KerryB

I'm back! How is everyone? Haven't time to read back over everything but have scanned through very quickly. Scratch so sorry to hear about your Aunt, big hugs sweetie   . What other news have I missed? Did everyone have a nice Xmas and New Year? We did, lovely. 

DBB on thewar path - nice to come back too! Be back soon.

Missed you all loads.

K
xx

PS. Janie, gorgeous scan honey.


----------



## scratch

Kerry Lovely to have you back chick


----------



## KerryB

Thanks hun. Lovely to be back on here, not at work though! We have a memo this morning to say we can't use personal mobiles during work hours! She's such a stupid cow!


----------



## scratch

she would have a field day with me mines always going off


----------



## flowerpot

Welcome back Kerry, missed you!   Happy new year x  The big news is that B3ndy was "paxoed" on Friday and is now on her IUI 2ww  

Had a mixed xmas/new year, nice to be off work but was ill xmas day!  xxx


----------



## scratch

Get ready coz I am gonna rant       

Just emailed the garage to check my new car is ready for me to go and sign for on Saturday and they have upped the price by £2000. I phoned and spoke to them and it was advertised on thier website at the price I was prepared to pay but thay are now saying it was an error. But thier bloody salesman confirmed the price verbally    I could go down there and kill the gits I am soooooo cross     I hate vauxhall



Awww feel much better now thank you


----------



## janie77

Hi everyone

I am here but am really busy    Will be back later hopefully.

Scratch - sounds as though you need a hug.  

Kerry - welcome back, Happy New Year.  Hope you had a great Christmas - we missed you.

Flower - Hiya, how are you??

Will be back asap.

Jane xx


----------



## scratch

just reported the shifty ******** to trading standards. Lets see how they cope with a woman on clomid!!!!!!


----------



## KerryB

They can't make you pay the extra £2k hun, I'm sure they can't! DH had a huge stand up row with the manageress of JD sports the other day regarding  refund for some stuff he bought me for Xmas, he had her in tears! Not her fault, but their policy is stupid. Even with a receipt that wouldn't refund the full value! Ridiculous! Imagine M&S doing that? I don't think so!

Janie...lovely xmas hun, hope your feeling ok. Hows the morning sickness?

Flower...sorry you were ill hun. I've had a lingering cold for 2 weeks and now a tight chest. Hope it doesn't get worse.

Ooh so B3ndy was basted, how exciting! Hope she's our first BFP this year!

xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

A bit late I know but just wanted to pop by and say...



to all my old clomid buddies...

Here's hoping that 2007 brings all our dreams (congratulations again to Janie !!)     


























Good luck & take care

Natasha xx​


----------



## tracyb

Welcome back Kerry, we have all missed you!  I am sure after a morning with DBB you must feel like you have never been off!!!

Jane, hope you are feeling ok and the sickness is not too bad.

B3ndy, how are you feeling sweetie, early days still!!  I hope the pregesterone is not giving you too many side affects.

Sarah, I think you are out all day today but we are now into the 2nd week of the 2ww, which is when I start going a bit crazy!!!!

Scratch, sound slike you are having a bad day, I hope you get it all sorted.

Binty & flower, looks like you are both worked hard.

Minxy, Happy New year to you too!!  Have you decised if you are going to wait for NHS go or will you go private?  I guess it depends how long you have to wait for the NHS??!!

Well not a good day so far!!!  My cold is getting worse by the day and I was so rough yesterday, I thought my head was going to explode!!!!  Our heating and hot water broke yesterday so I have had to come home from work early to wait in for the man, luckily I can work from home but just as I was leaving we had a power cut at work!!  I need to access the work pc from home, so was a major headache but I started coming home and the had to turn round as the electric came back on, so all sorted for now!!  I just hope the heating man turns up soon as it is getting a bit cold now!!!


----------



## sarahstewart

Hey peeps am back....thought I would be out most of they day so that's a bonus!!!

Welcome back kerry - have missed you  

Scratch -   What did trading standards say?

Flower - thanks for posting for me earlier!  You OK?

B3ndy -    hope you are OK

Tracy - Think I am already out of the 2WW as I have just been to the loo and am spotting brown blood   I just know its af cos I had a weird af after my lap and b3ndy said it could be strange this time.  I so wanted a BFP on our last month TTC naturally  

Hello everyone else  

catch you later

Sarah

Opps - happy new year to you too minxy


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

tracyb said:


> Minxy, Happy New year to you too!! Have you decised if you are going to wait for NHS go or will you go private? I guess it depends how long you have to wait for the NHS??!!


Hi tracy

No, we're not sure what we're going to do yet...we've been taking a bit of a break since last fet and wanted to get xmas, new year, my b'day etc out the way - basically wanted to enjoy it all, having drinks etc without having to stress and worry about it all. The waiting list was 2 years and we were put on it 25 April 2005 so in theory we should be reaching the top - I'm gonna give them a call and see where were are...if its gonna be soon then we'll wait...if its gonna be a while with no guarantees of funding sooner rather than later then we'll consider paying for another full ivf...all a bit up in the air at the moment but I don't wanna leave it too long !!

Hope you feel better soon hunny & that your heating gets fixed - sods law it happens now, when its cold and you're not feeling great !! Good luck for when you test next...fingers crossed...

Take care
Natasha xx


----------



## scratch

i will catch up when I get home and calm down grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## tracyb

Thanks Natasha, heating is now fixed!!!

Let us know how you get on when you chase your NHS IVF.  I have an appointment 27th Feb and should be able to have treatment within 3/4 months.  Still feeling a bit strange about it all really, in some ways would prefer to keep ttc naturally but as I am taking steroids from O, I can't really do that for ever!!  I am sure the steroids are not helping me fight off this cold either!!!

Anyway wishing you all the best with your next treatment and do keep us posted.

Love Tracy xx


----------



## tracyb

Sarah, it might not be over yet, hang in there swwetie


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

tracy...I agree...if you're taking prednisolone then your immune system will be suppressed s more difficult to fight off infections.  I asked about taking prednisolone (and clexane) from ovulation onwards whilst ttc naturally but our consultant will only allow me to take the steroids whilst having treatment as he says its really not healthy to take them all the time...so I'm only taking 75mg baby aspirin....

good luck
Natasha


----------



## tracyb

Natasha, I had to persuade my consultant to allow me to try the steroids, but she will only let me do it for a few months.  As my losses have been so early (by 6 weeks) I didn't want to wait until +hpt.  I knew she wouldn't agree to the clexane, mainly due to the expense, so I didn't even mention that!!

Hopefully it will do the trick for us both soon.

Love Tracy xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

totally understand...all my mc's have been before 6 weeks...1st at 5 & half weeks, 2nd at 5 weeks...then the 2 chemical pregnancies with fet but I was taking prednisolone for both of those...

anyway, wishing you lots of luck & really hope it works...
take care
Natasha xx


----------



## flowerpot

Hiya Natasha, a big HAPPY NEW YEAR to you too sweetie   I hope all your dreams come true x  I've only been on the NHS IVF list for a year, with 2 more to go approx    Were gonna look into private in the next month or so.

Jane - did you say CARE had an open evening? can you just turn up?

Scratch - thats outrageous!!!  I always thought that they have to give you something at the advertised price?  my dad has just had to pay out 800 quid to vauxhall for a problem with his power steering.  Apparently 99% of them last 30 years, 1% cause trouble...how unlucky can you get!

Sarah -  hang on in there hunny

 Tracy, sorry you feel so rubbish x


----------



## flowerpot

Jane, sorry meant to ask, is this the right CARE?  Its at Victoria Park in Manchester (www.carefertilityweb.co.uk)


----------



## KerryB

Natasha....I know its different for everyone depending on your PCT, but does your private TX affect your NHS IVF goes? Just wondered as I need to find out too. 

Tracy....sorry your poorly sick hun. Take it easy.

Sarah...missed you too sweetie   glad your ok. Sorry your spotting  

Flower...don't mention cars to me! I finally got my tyres sorted, £160. On top of the radiator problem. Now its showing an engine fault every time I turn the ignition on! DH says we're getting rid asap!! Bloody cars, pain in the 

Scratch..did you get sorted hun?

Janie...hope your ok.

Is B3ndy off?

xxx


----------



## sarahstewart

B3ndy going back to work Wednesday


----------



## b3ndy

Hey Chicks

Welcome back Kerry and a Happy New Year...glad to hear you had a good one.....what a mare that you have to come back down to earth with a bump going back to work with DBB   .

Natasha - a Happy New Year to you too hon...here's hoping you'll be near the top of that NHS list sooner rather than later....though something I've learned during my dealings with the PCT and NHS hospital where I had my IUI done is that NOTHING is ever straightforward with the NHS!

Sarah - don't fret hon....that brown spotting you're talking about - that's VERY early to be connected with af surely? YOu're not due til Sat are you? You're right that af's are a bit wierd for the first few months after a lap, but if anything we me that was coz they were very heavy,painful and full of clots. When it comes to spotting the most I've spotted for before the witch arrived was four days.....so hang in there chick stay  

How you doing Flower? Is your boss being any nicer to you today? How was your weekend?

Tracy - what a   with your cold still giving you jip....like Natasha says the steriods will have lowered your immune system...but it'll be worth it in the end chick! 

Scratch - how   is that trying to raise the price of your new car....do you want that particular one badly enough to pay it? If not, I'd threaten to pull out and see how much they really want your custom...i'm sure they could take a bigger kick in their commission if they wanted the business. Let me know how you get on. (And sorry to hear about the family grief with your aunt....from the tone of your post I take it her family didn't get on very well with her?)

Well, I started the 'botty bombs' on Saturday (I fell asleep after   on Friday and completely forgot to wake up and take them!oops ) They've been ok so far, but can't say they're particularly pleasant ....If only they came with applicators like tampax it would be far more dignified!  they look like wax versions of lilets! Anyhow, at home def today and tomorrow and may even have Wed off - not decided yet. Haven't driven at all yet and dh been very good doing heavy lifting etc...though I did run a cloth over the bathroom floor today so am not completely living the life of a Queen!! (btw Janie...I now know what you mean about the smell of the lavendar wheat bags....been using them at night on the bottom of my back as my acupuncturist says this part of body was important to keep warm for fertility reasons...and then swapping over to tummy whilst it's still warm...luckily my dh likes the smell of it though! )
Am bored senseless and driving dh crazy already!


S
xx


----------



## flowerpot

kerry, B3ndy has taken today and tomorrow off i think, making sure she rests up. I just found this info on CARE, handy to know. I'd already emailed them to ask about open evenings (I think Jane went to one) so will let you know what they say.  I think CARE was the one not strict on weight issues:  "Patient information evenings offer existing patients and people thinking about IVF the opportunity to meet CARE staff from all areas on an informal basis.

Patient information evenings are held at regular intervals at our centres in Nottingham, Manchester and Northampton. For details of dates and times for Nottingham and Northampton please see below or contact your local centre.

Manchester

Information evenings are held monthly. To find out dates or to reserve places, please call us on 0161 249 3040"


----------



## flowerpot

sorry B3ndy we posted at the same time, glad to hear you are taking it easy!  x


----------



## sarahstewart

thanks for the    but I know its all over this month   am OK though.

DH starts nights tonight and I am actually looking forward to having a pamper night might have a glass of wine and then put my feet up  

come on tracy and b3ndy is down to you two now.....anyone else waiting to test  

B3ndy - glad you are resting up hun am sending      to you and if you want to chat give me a call on my land-line I am around most evenings this week


----------



## flowerpot

sarah, you enjoy a wonderful relaxing evening, sounds like bliss   Must admit last night even though I went to the gym which was hard, i had a lovely sauna, steam room, jacuzzi afterwards then in the shower used a hair treatment, foot and body scrub etc and put lots of lovely lotion on, felt revived when i got home!! And then had a G& (slimline) T !!!

I shouldnt have started reading CARE's website, I've got tears streaming down my face


----------



## b3ndy

Aw Flower - what have you seen on the site to make you  ?

Sarah - thanks for that hon! make the most of your pampering and your 'ME' time...there's nothing better....if only I could convince dh that he should stop working from home for a while!  (though I'd rather he was here than away in Africa!)


----------



## flowerpot

nothing in particular hun, its just reading how they are keen to help people get their dream, and the success rates etc, its all starting to feel a little real. i was gonna leave it a couple of months before looking into it but dh seems to be getting quite down about it now and feels like he wants to move it on so finally will have a proper read of the info packs i sent for and just ignored!


----------



## KerryB

I tested yesterday and got  . Not too gutted though, knew it would be. Going back to WW on Weds to start IVF weight loss battle! Want to be as healthy as posisble to ensure we give it our best shot. 

B3ndy...glad your ok hun. I forgot about your IUI, so sorry   hun. I would ahve popped on last week otherwise. Glad your taking it easy.

Sarah...has DH got a job hun? Thats great news.

Flower...whats made you   hun?


----------



## KerryB

Posted together hun....

my DH has been the same, he really wants to get started. I think its partly because we had another couple announce their PG at Xmas, we found out Boxing day from a mutual friend (they wee keeping it quiet as they had an mc in the summer). They are really good friends, and I know this sounds dreadful, but they've only been married 18 months! We saw them Sat night (went to a party and was surrounded by 4 yes 4 pregnant ladies! All of whom have been married half the time we have, and trying even less!) and they were reluctant to tell us as they know about our problems. I just have her a hug and said I was really happy for them, which I am of course. But I think this has knocked DH too....he's desperate for us to get started.


----------



## flowerpot

i think B3ndy's IUI was sooner than expected Kerry   I know what you mean about the healthy stuff etc, dh has even stopped drinking!  good idea when you think though that it takes 3 months to make sperm


----------



## KerryB

We had a row about that on Friday. Remember DH was ill before Xmas? He had antib's but wouldn't take them as he wanted to drink over Xmas. I was a bit mad with him for it, and said if he couldn't give up drinking for xmas how was he going to do it for IVF. He went mental, understandbly, as I know he would anything required for a baby. I was just in a pip and took it out on him. Won't be doing that again!


----------



## b3ndy

don't worry chick - like Flower says to be honest it kind of took me my surprise in a way too...one minute we were starting jabbing and then before you know it it was all done and dusted....dh and I were having a laugh in the car on the way home about how if I was lucky enough to get a bfp how would we explain to our child where/how they were conceived, and whether or not if it was a girl we'd call her 'Cath' after the catheter dh's   had to swim up!!  
Sorry to hear about yet another pregnancy announcement for you! boooooo! I'm hoping it'll be the turn of us clomid oldies to tell our friends our good news this year   
As for your dh's swimmers - you'll see from my post on the day of the IUI my dh's results on the day had really improved from his last test...it shows how much the results can vary from sample to sample. Also the whole washing thing they have to undergo wakes up any of the sleepy ones apparantly to help for a better result.


----------



## tracyb

B3ndy, glad you are resting up, take as much time as you need, stuff work!!!  Are you using the progesterone front or back?  

Sarah, I hope you are wrong, but put your feet up and enjoy a glass of wine  

Kerry, hope DBB is leaving you alone now  .  Sorry to hear about all your pg friends, it makes it so hard  

Flower, good on you finding out about CARE, I am sure you will feel better once you get the ball rolling.  Well done on going to the gym, I really wanted to get cracking with some exercise but need to shift this cold first!


----------



## KerryB

Thats good about the washing! I'll let DH know about that!  

Tracy....she's gone up to her office thank goodness, and I've nearly caught up. I hope your heating gets fixed soon, you must be freezing!


----------



## flowerpot

at the washing!!

oops sorry kerry, have i missed something about a pg announcement hun? sorry, didnt see that


----------



## tracyb

Kerry, heating is all fixed now


----------



## janie77

Sorry I haven't been around girls, am having one of those days.  I have to get this stupid report done and its driving me nuts.  Will catch up later, promise.


----------



## tracyb

Just popping out, so you may all be gone by the time I get back, so all have a great evening


----------



## flowerpot

sorry kerry, just read back and i missed your post.  sorry to hear of yet another pg announcement, thats what i've had last year, our good friends pregnant after 6 months married (actually got pg the month of the wedding but m/c) and then our SIL/BIL again 6 months after wedding.


----------



## flowerpot

gonna go and wash up my lunch pots and try the GP surgery again to book appt (want to see about Xenical) so if i dont get back on see you tomorrow girlies 

xxxxx


----------



## KerryB

Thanks flower   Speak tomorrow.

Tracy...glad its srted hun

Janie...you take it easy honey, no stress!


----------



## scratch

back again and the car **** is sorted. I told themm to shove it and I am now getting a peugeot!!

How are we all??


----------



## scratch

janie you will laugh at this Iam just doing a hard boiled egg for the hamster!!!!


----------



## KerryB

WHAT! How on earth did you find out the hamster likes hard boiled eggs?? So what did they say? Were they still going to charge you the extra £2k?


----------



## scratch

yep they said it was an admin error. even though the salesman confirmed verbally the price. So i reported them to trading standards and went to peugeot instead telling vauxhall to shove thier crappy car. I felt much better after that


----------



## KerryB

Good! So what are you getting now? Did you get good trade in?


----------



## scratch

they didnt offer me anything to good at vauxhall peugeot have given me £200 more. I am now getting a 206 sport. I thought stuff getting a big family car when there is only usually me and dd in it. this is what I wanted from the start something that looks good is nippy and wont cost the earth to run( i sound like my dad)


----------



## KerryB

Excellent. So when do you get it?

I'm off soon, its gone quickly thank goodness!

K
xxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

KerryB said:


> Natasha....I know its different for everyone depending on your PCT, but does your private TX affect your NHS IVF goes? Just wondered as I need to find out too.


hi hun...

I would definitely check with your local PCT cos as you already know, they vary so much...if you've not already got the link to search for your PCT here it is...

http://www.nhs.uk/England/AuthoritiesTrusts/Pct/Default.aspx

I know some automatically remove you if you have even 1 private treatment so wouldn't want to jeopardise anything.

We're entitled to 2 funded ivf treatments...and we can pay privately for up to 3 ivf treatments before we would be removed from the nhs waiting list...those 3 ivf treatments don't include fet so we can pay for another 2 ivf and any other fets without jeopardising our nhs treatment....although its more like jeopardising our bank accounts !!!!!

Good luck
Take care
Natasha xx

/links


----------



## b3ndy

sorry I disappeared without a goodbye chicks - I had to get dh to drop me off at folks to collect our washing for ironing lady (as I'm still not driving)...anyhow by the time I got back you'd all gone.

So see's ya all tomorrow - after a nice long lie in! ...hope you all have a good night.  

love

S
xx

(Janie - quick question for you....did you get any pain in the ovary area where your lead follie was, after you'd had your basting? Only I'm getting some quite sharp pains today in my left ovary and am getting a bit worried...it's almost like af pain but only on the left hand side - which is where my lead follie was.)


----------



## janie77

Had a nightmare of a day girls am just going home and its 6.45!!    Will try to get on here tomorrow, so sorry have not read through the posts that I missed and I just want to go home and eat something now, will catch up tomorrow......PROMISE.

Jane xxx

B3ndy you must have posted at the same time as me.  Yes I did get some sharp pains which felt like ov pains and also had AF pains during the whole of 2ww - I even have them now - my clinic told me its just your ovaries reacting to all the drugs.  Hope that helps hun, thinking of you xx


----------



## b3ndy

cheers hon - i was getting a bit worked up - coz I don't normally get this sort of pain and wondered if sommit was going wrong, especially after I had a bit of brown spotting on Sat am (but think this was from the speculum used and after 'doing the deed' on Fri night to 'seal the deal!'. 
Typical me though, thinking the worst - but I AM trying to stay   though... PROMISE!  
And the 'botty bombs' or 'f*nny candles' as dh calls them!  have been fine...just been a bit of a Windy Miller...but then that's nothing new after being on metformin! 

What a horrid long day you've had...get thee home now and get those feet up!!

speak tomorrow hon - take care.

S
xx


----------



## tracyb

B3ndy, try not to worry hun, it is good that Jane is here to reassure you        

When I was on the f*nny candles, I was in agony with wind, I though it was bad AF pains but no def wind  

Have a relaxing evening.

Take care 
Love Tracy xx


----------



## janie77

Evening ladies

Just wanted to log on before I hit the sack and catch up with you all, I have been such a rubbish FF of late.

Kerry - so glad your back, hope DBB wasn't too bad today and you were able to get back into work nice and slowly.  So sorry about your BFN    Also sorry to hear that there has been another pg announcement, I know how hard it can be, we have been married 10 years in April, all of other friends got married years after us and now they all have children and some of them are onto their 3rd.   .  Keep your chin up if you can, it will be your turn soon    

Natasha -   HAPPY NEW YEAR to you too and thanks for the good wishes, just hoping that you girls all get a BFP soon.  Hope 2007 is a great year for you and that you get to the top of the waiting list very soon.

Tracy - sorry the cold is still making you feel poop.  What a nightmare you have had with the heating and the water - glad you got it all sorted out though.

Binty - how are you?? How was your weekend??  Hope all is well with you

Sarah - So sorry to hear about the spotting, but hang in there hun, it ain't over yet.  Sending you lots of    .  Hope you had a lovely relaxing evening.

Scratch - What a day you have had!  Total nightmare with the car but good for you telling them where to shove it, glad you have now got everything sorted out and your happy with the var your getting, its sounds lovely, what colour is it?  OMG - Your hamster likes boiled eggs  How on earth did you find that out??  Your pets do eat some strange stuff, the dogs likes dippy eggs, the hamster likes hard boiled eggs, its a mad house      

Flower - Yes that's the right CARE - Daisybank Road, Victoria Park. We went to the open evening and found it really helpful.  You get a tour of the hospital, see the lab and the theatre and get to meet some of the staff, we met the embryologist and some of the nurses, it gives you a real feel for the place.  One of the doctors usually does and Question and Answer session - you should go and check it out.  I know its hard trying to get your head around the treatment but you will feel better once you get the ball rolling, it scared the hell out of me, but boy am I glad we did it.  Me and DH had more or less decided it wasn't meant to be for us as after being married for almost 10 years and no BFP's we had started to get our head around the fact that it was just going to be the two of us.  Then DH came home early last year after going to get his blood pressure checked and just announced that he had asked our GP to do a private referral, it scared me half to death but one we had been to the open evening and got the first consultation out of the way I haven't looked back.  You will be fine, its just hard getting your head around it.

B3ndy - Good Girl - am so glad you have taken the time off work and are resting.  Glad your keeping your tummy warm and letting DH do all the heavy stuff.  Your description of the cycolgest really made me chuckle - they are so horrid.  I hadn't thought of it but Tracy is right - you could well have windy pains from the [email protected] candles.  I like you idea of Cath after the Catheter  , DH said we should go for Daisy if its a girl as it was Daisybank Road were we conceived  

Hope you all had a nice evening, hopefully I'll be able to get on here a bit more tomorrow.  I was behind with my work today as I didn't go in the office until 11 !!!

Jane xxx


----------



## flowerpot

Morning girlies

Just popped on before i pop over to one of the other offices, one of the girls has offered to help me out with my work which is great so i just need to drop it off.

Scratch - good for you with the car hun.  The Peugots are nice cars 

I've booked dh and me onto the CARE open evening in April (thanks for your thoughts Jane)   Excited and scared.  At least that gives me a couple of months to get some weight off.  Also booked GP appt for Friday to ask about Xenical.    Jane, did your appointment take some time after the open evening or did you get the private referral to them sent in prior to the open evening?    I also need to speak to MFS - is that the one thats in the new hospital in town that Dr Lieberman runs (sorry jane, you have told me this before but my head is full of info i've forgot  )!!!

Back soon, hope all you other lovely ladies are well xxxxx


----------



## flowerpot

Kerry, I've had a look at the link Natasha gave you for finding out your PCT.  I'm a bit baffled as I put Bury in  (where I live) and it came up with bury pct, however I'm on St Mary's waiting list which is Manchester PCT


----------



## scratch

St Marys is the referral centre for the North West for IVF so that might be why your under Manchester PCT. Not sure though

it all seems to be moving along for you lot now. dont leave me behind when I am still on the loopy pills throwing tantrums

S  xx


----------



## flowerpot

I could never leave you behind chick 

I'll still be sat here waiting anyway.    So if I'm on the Manchester waiting list at st marys is it their PCT that I need to approach to find out if I might lose my NHS goes if private, rather than bury?


----------



## scratch

i would of thought it was Manchester as it comes from thier funding. although uit might come from the fundinbg through your gp so I would check both.


----------



## tracyb

Morning girls  

Flower, well done for booking onto the open evening, April will be here before you know it!!    Your PCT is determined from where you live.  However each PCT has arrangements to fund treatment at certain hospitals/clinincs, so you need to talk to Bury PCT.

The hosp where I am going, has several PCT's sending patients there and they all have diferent criteria.  Strangely enough they have an arrangemnet with Southampton PCT which is over 100 miles away!

Good luck Flower


----------



## flowerpot

ta chicks, I've emailed Manchester PCT pals to ask them to point me in the right direction! So will email Bury as well, can't do any harm!!


----------



## sarahstewart

Morning Ladies   You lot are crazy AND I love you all!!!!

Scratch - Bow likes egg mayonaise 
Flower - sounds like you are getting a plan together hun  
Tracy - 2WW driving you   sending you lots of   
B3ndy - f*nny candles? Urghhhhhhh  
Kerry - how is the 2nd day back?  
Janie - you are a good FF hun, how are you feeling?  
Binty - you around today?  
Bubble -  
Well looks like af well and truly here which means my cycle is fecked as today is 10 DPO and I had no more spotting y'day but woke up with the familar af feeling and yep bright red blood when I wiped but since then nothing else which really pi$$es me off cos I need to know when is CD 1 cos clinic want to see me on CD 10.  Argghhhhh

have I missed anyone?  I hope  not  

Last night was good except I was   cos of spotting and af and drank 1/2 bottle of red wine


----------



## scratch

only half a bottle I could of quite easily drunk a botrtle. I must stay strong though as in 2ww and also have hammered the wine over xmas


----------



## flowerpot

at us being crazy!!! us? never ! 

Sarah - sorry you are having such a faff of a cycle  There is nothing worse


----------



## KerryB

Morning,

I'm really confused with all this PCT stuff! Doesn't take much   So I need to speak to my Cheshire PCT or Manchester for St Mary's? Flower let me know what you hear/do. Do I just ring CARE and book into the open evening?

DBB has gone out but lots to do, will be back soon.

xxxx


----------



## b3ndy

morning chicks

how we all doing today.....it's so grey and miserable here today...the sort of curl up on a sofa and doze all day kind of day....and it's sooooooo windy...(both INSIDE and OUTSIDE the house! )...these blinkin f*nny candles...yuk yuk yuk.

Sarah - sorry to hear you were   last night chick....is this the shortest cycle you've had so far? Is it painful at all?

Flower - Tracy's right, your funding is sorted via the PCT where you live. I'm being treated at a hospital which isn't my local one but does get funding from my PCT...so sounds like Bury are the people for you to speak to. Good luck.

Scratch - how you doing hon? How far are you in to your 2ww?   for you.

Kerry - you ok? Is DBB around today? (another top tip for your dh btw...get him to drink LOTS of water..it gets the old   well and truly moving apparantly and def helped my dh this time...he did TEN pints of the stuff the day before our IUI! )

Tracy - hope you're feeling better today hon and the heating is up FULL BLAST! 

Jane - thanks for all your advise hon and putting my mind at rest....I'd forgotten how   I send myself in the 2ww whilst having treatment!

S
xx


----------



## janie77

Morning lovelies

Flower - well done for booking the open evening.  I phoned CARE before getting my referral just to ask how long the current waiting time was and I was told 8-12 weeks, I think our apt came through in about 8 weeks.  Yep, MFS is the one on the Parkway, facing the brewery and next door to Asda and it was set up by Prof Lieberman and some of his colleagues from Hope and St. Marys.  We waited about 8 weeks for an apt there too.  My GP did both of my referrals and the Gynae who I have been seeing privately for years for fibroids and cysts also sent a letter to Mr. Atkinson at CARE, think this may have helped move things along a bit.  I would definitely recommend Mr. Atkinson, we specifically asked to be refereed to him.  He is a very straight talker and I think that is what you need with something like this.  Good luck with it all.

Tracy -        for your 2ww, when is test day.  I know you must have told me already, but as usually I cant remember  

Sarah - my cats like egg mayo too, infact they will eat anything which you have on a sarnie - I always end up giving them my food and then end up with just the bread!  So sorry about the bright red blood and that your cycle is messing you around  

Hi to Kerry, Binty, B3ndy, Scratch and Bubble.

Must get some work done, be back later.

Jane xxx


----------



## janie77

B3ndy - you must have posted while I was typing.


----------



## b3ndy

hope your day is shorter today hon!


----------



## KerryB

So I'll speak to the Cheshire PCT about it. Thanks girls.

What I might do is diet until the open day then get our referral, that way we might be lucky and get naturally pg before we have to pay out for tx. You never know.

Does anyone know why my ticker has gone funny?


----------



## janie77

Yep, Kerry, you just need to ring CARE and ask if there are any places on the next open evening.  All this PCT stuff is very confusing.

Whats up with your ticker - I hadn't noticed.


----------



## flowerpot

Thanks girls your a great help.  Thanks Jane, I'm gonna copy and paste all the info you have given me and print it off!!

Kerry, I just went on CARE's website and picked up Manchester.  there is a phone number to ring and book onto the evening or if you email them via "contact us" as I did, someone emailed me back within a day saying she had booked me onto two places.  I've just emailed her back asking about the procedure for referrals etc.   Will speak to dh as to whether he wants referring now or would prefer to wait until April to give us time to get our health in shape.     I have emailed Bury and Manchester pct, will let you know the outcome xxx


----------



## flowerpot

B3ndy's ticker is funny too.

apparently they are booked up until april's open day


----------



## b3ndy

yeah- I think it might be something with TickerFactory Kerry - will go and investigate - got nothing else to do!


----------



## janie77

Kerry - 0161 249 3040 is the number for CARE, the receptionist should be able to sort you out a place on the open evening.


----------



## scratch

B3ndy  Bang in the middle of 2ww. Only 7 more days to go

I am soooooo sick of being cold. It is frezing in this place

how are we all??

s xx


----------



## scratch

Forgot to say. Flower and B3ndy your bmi's look far to high for what you actually look like. You look perfect just as you are and you too Kerry

s xx


----------



## flowerpot

Thank you Scratch, i just know the best clothes to hide it 

Kerry, I've just heard from CARE, the waiting list for an appointment on receipt of a referral is 12 weeks hun.  Not sure how much that costs though, maybe Jane can remember?


----------



## flowerpot

think i'd better ring the morgage and ask for some money!! 

wheres Binty and Bubbles this week?


----------



## binty

Morning all,

Not much time to catch up really busy will try to chat later

Binty


----------



## b3ndy

Kerry - if you go back to Tickerfactorydotcom and re-do your ticker it should sort it..that's what I've done...but don't bother with their bmi calculator it's totally wrong....i've just typed in my weight on theirs and according to that my bmi is 31.3 BUT with the SAME weight on the nhs one my bmi is 29.3... and I know which one I'd trust!

Scratch - I've learned to hide the muffin top and bingo wings very well over the years!  ...so when do you get your 206 sport delivered...dh says he hopes you got a good deal..is it brand new?

Flower - we've got our mortgage man coming this afternoon! ...but that's just to ensure we can pay to finish off our building work!! and for the new kitchen! 

Hi binty!!


----------



## flowerpot

which bmi calculator have you used B3ndy? i went off one over on belly buddies


----------



## janie77

Kerry & Flower I cant remember how much the first apt cost - I'll check it out and let you know - I remember thinking it was a really good price though as it included DH's SA, blood tests for both of us a scan for me and the initial consultation.

Scratch its always really cold at your place - how do they expect you to work when its freezing?  When is the new car arriving?


----------



## scratch

not brand new but a 56 plate ex demo. I shuld have it by the end of next week. Cant wait. and yes they were great after all the arseing aboit at vauxhall. I just want my new toy now then we will run out to blackppol for fish and chips


----------



## scratch

janie  It is cold because the building is so bloody old and half empty as we are in the middle of moving. but we dont go until March thats if I havent froze to death by then. I am really considering putting my gloves on


----------



## flowerpot

which bmi calculator have you used B3ndy? i went off one over on belly buddies

Is it wise to tell the morgage people we want the cash for IVF, or best to say its for home improvements?

Thanks Jane. so did you pay an appointment fee at both Care and MFS if you went to both?  sorry, bombarding you with questions today!!


----------



## janie77

Yes Flower - we paid twice    MFS were much more expensive, think it cost 650.00 for the initial consultation - CARE was a lot less than this (less than 300 I think).  We didn't want to go ahead at MFS as they wouldn't consider IUI for us and I really wanted to give it a go.


----------



## KerryB

So if the appt waiting time is 12 weeks, maybe its worth getting the referral done the beginning of February so that it comes thru just after the open evening? I'll speka to DH and ask him. I will book in for the open evening today (see you there Flower!) and also contact my PCT. Ooh its all go! Just need to lose 3.5st now!


----------



## janie77

The other thing is that CARE were not that bothered about weight issues and MFS were.


----------



## scratch

it is all go now isnt it. i am getting sooooo  excited for you all


----------



## b3ndy

apols for delay in replying flower but the site kicked me out for a bit....anyhow - I used two sites...www.nhlbisupport.com/bmi and http://www.bbc.co.uk/health/healthy_living/your_weight/bmiimperial_index.shtml


----------



## flowerpot

My ticker has gone funny now!!

 Kerry - will definitely see you there!!! how mad would that be hee hee

thats good about CARE not having the weight issues and if cheaper too even better!  I might mention it to GP on Friday after I speak to dh see what he wants to do

Thanks B3ndy!

Isnt it Scratch, one minute we are all just mulling along then bingo, its all go


----------



## scratch

I know New Year and here's to loads of babies!!!!!


----------



## flowerpot

i'm getting varying BMI from the different ones!! I'll take the lowest !


----------



## scratch

thats what I do take the lowest it always makes you feel better the less  you have to go


----------



## b3ndy

Sounds good to me!


----------



## KerryB

Yes I got varying results too. Stick to the lowest I think!


----------



## tracyb

Been really busy this morning at work and still struggling to breathe  

Well you have all been busy too!!!!

Flower & Kerry, how exciting that you are both getting things moving, you never know just by getting the ball rolling you may get a BFP naturally     .  We could all end up having IVF this year, how scary is that!!!!!

Jane, I will probably test first on Sunday, if I can wait that long, normally test every 2 days, I am hoping for a 29/30 day cycle to stop me going crazy!!!  Last month was 33 days, I have to test earlyish as need to start extra meds if BFP.

Sarah, sorry AF is messing with you    It is worse when you just need to know where you are for cd etc.  I hope she turns up properly so you can get things sorted.

B3ndy, hope you are not getting too bored!!  That is the only problem being at home, great that you are taking it easy but so much time to go crazy!!!!!

Scratch, hope you warm up soon  

Binty, I guess you are working too hard as usual


----------



## flowerpot

Tracy     

i can see me and kerry having IVF around the same time!


----------



## scratch

is the world ready for you and Kerry going through ivf at the same time. All those hormones flying around yikes


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

hi you lovely ladies 

well some of you were asking me yesterday when we were going to have ivf again...and I wasn't sure !  I spoke to nhs hospital this morning and it appears they're running about 6mths behind now so its possible we wouldn't get nhs funded tx until end of the summer...sooooo....we've just booked in for another private ivf starting March/April (our consultants busy so can't start any sooner)...if all goes to plan (ie my AFs are all on time and I respond same as before to the drugs) then Egg Collection is booked for 3rd April...so I'll be in 2ww through Easter !!!

...I'm feeling really happy today cos nolonger feel "in limbo" and we have some direction now !  Last time (ivf and fets) we paid from cash we'd saved specifically for ivf...this time its on my credit card but hey, who needs another pair of new shoes when this way more important !!

Anyway, just wanted to share my news and wish you all the luck in the world... I so so hope that 2007 is a good year for all of us...

   

Good luck & take care
Natasha xxxx


----------



## binty

Hi all sorry not been around was off ill yesterday this cold bug knocked me for 6 over the weekend still really rough not sure if it's the same one or another one on top  

Kerry/Flower.. great to see your both organising your treatments   lets hope you don't need it.
Scratch.. bet you can't wait to get your hands on your new car - sound very sporty  
Sarah.. how are you hun??
Tracy.. whens you test day I'll be testing 17th/18th sending you loads of  
B3ndy.. glad to hear your resting up and taking it easy
Janie.. you should be resting up hun and not working crazy hours  
Bubble.. how are you today?
Minxy.. great news on your appt here's hoping 2007 is your year.  

Well apart form feeling ill all weekend managed BMS both days - not sure if it the flu or the exercise but my leggs are really sore   .

My sister phoned me on Saturday sounding really sheepish and then she blurted out "I'm not sure how to tell you but I'm 7 weeks pg" you could have knocked me over with a feather she found out just before xmas they decided to have another go at IVF saw their cons and needed to wait for AF before blood tests etc 2 days late and her hubby says do a HPT she did one at 10pm and BFP.  Neither of them couldn't sleep as she was told that she would never fall naturally.  I'm really pleased for her but it niggles me a bit as they weren't even trying.

Sorry for a me me post but tried to talk to dh about it and he just didn't understand.

Binty


----------



## scratch

Awww Minxy your post made me smile. Sometimes your priorities change over night. I have a feeling in my water about this one so fingers crossed chick      

I am getting sick of cars!!!!!! My old one needs the body work done before I can part ex it. that was a condition as it is insurance work. Well the garage that is doing it through my insurance is doing my head in. they keep messing me about and I cant get my new car until this work is done . I am getting so [email protected]@ed off and dh is now keeping his head down . he has just offered to give me a rub and he has got us a copy of Happy Feet to watch on friday with dd and a take away pizza  

binty  so sorry you feel pants chick. I cant wait for some nice weather


----------



## scratch

Binty someitmes you can try to hard. and I know we all hate it when people say that but it can be true. It happened to my Mum but it never stops me trying


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Binty hunny...I can understand how you must be feeling...sending you a big big hug...and keeping fingers crossed that soon you'll be able to share some good news too...  

scratch...thanks hun...yep, I will worry about paying back my card later...its a new one at 0% interest so may as well use it for something important and worthwhile...I can't be bothered to worry about it considering by June this year we'll have been ttc 4 years...as you say, priorities change !!
Sorry to hear about your car - what a pain in the butt ! 

N xx


----------



## tracyb

Natasha, bad news NHS is running behind, but great that you checked and have booked a private one, it always feels good to have a plan of action.  Wishing you all the luck in the world for your next go, I am sure this will be the one     

Binty, sorry you are still feeling so rough and of course we totally understand about your sister.  You want to be happy for her but a little part of you is saying "why is it not me??!!!".  Your time will come      Well done on managing BMS!!


----------



## b3ndy

Tracy - winging you lots of     down the A414 hon....we need some good news!

Minxy - glad to hear you're all sorted to get going again...as for paying for the IVF on credit I say why not...when you weigh up your priorities having a baby is the most important thing to you and if this will take the pressure off you a little then good for you....(I wouldn't have the same option at the minute, as we've already taken out a few cards over Xmas to pay for our building work until our re-mortgage comes through! Otherwise we'll end up with a few very nice looking walls, but no windows, roof or kitchen and believe me there are only so many microwave meals you can eat!!)

Binty - congrats to your sister, it must be hard hearing her news when you wish it were the other way round. It WILL be your turn soon though chick...so hang in there.


----------



## tracyb

B3ndy, thanks for the good wishes, I really appreciate it    Not doing too bad yet, but I am sure as the week goes on, I will start to go crazy!!!


----------



## tracyb

I couldn't get into FF for a while earlier, I think the server may have crashed!!  I sent you all my e-mail address just in case it happens again!!

I hope you don't mind


----------



## sarahstewart

Hey peeps I have finally logged back on  

Minxy - great news I really hope this time works for you hun  

Binty -  good news for your sis and like b3ndy says it will be your turn soon!!!!

I have terrible af cramps but no more blood arghhhhh hurry up and arrive today PLEASE!

HELLO everyone else I haven't time for personals sorry........Flower/Kerry are you gonna give IUI ago too?


----------



## janie77

Got kicked off ages ago and have only just been able to get back on here.....weird, looks as though it wasn't just me.

Natasha - thats great news for you, hers hoping this is the one     you so deserve it.

Binty - I understand how you feel with your sister  , it will be your turn soon hun.

Tracy - got your PM and have sent you my email address.

Flower & Kerry - things will soon moving along for you both

Scratch - have you gone or are you still around??

B3ndy - hope your still resting up

Sarah -


----------



## bubbleicious

hi girls,

soooo sorry i just went without a goodbye!- i managed to pick up a virus on the home computer and it has taken me 5 virus programs and numerous restore attempts to try and solve it! i opened email and had 86 messages from two days  

i will try my best to get on computer tonight and do personals- i am at the office today. The business is in a very bad way at the moment- the people we do all our work for have gone into administration so we dont know whats happening. Just found a house we liked too and were going to view....

i started tracking ovulation on CD14(yesterday) and got a positice first day!!!! we had   the night before so that gave us a head start. bf was sooo upset about the business yesterday,- everything weve worked for for two years gone,he barely spoke to me, went for a drive on his own and sat staring into thin air for about two hours,  but he still decided to jump om me last night as he knew i had a positive opk- that meant a lot. so..... we will probably do another  tonght to, and i should have ovulated by then. Not sure if it is a good idea that often though with the sperm result we had. 
We had an appt through to go and discuss the sperm test from last year too- its next thursday!

so sorry its all me me me, just thought if i filled you in on me i could make my next post solely personals.

bendy- well done you for resting up fingers crossed


----------



## KerryB

God we get chucked off for a few hours then it goes mental! I can't keep up!  

Scratch...sorry about the car business honey. I'm sure you'll get sorted in time for new your new brum next week.

Tracy...sent you my email address too hun, thanks. Thinking lots of   thoughts for you.

B3ndy....DH was  down in Grays this morning, then onto Ilford. Should have sent him round to keep you company!   

Minxy....thats great news hun, I'm really pleased for you. And [email protected] the credit card, I think thats the best use for it at the moment! Lots of   thoughts for you too.

BInty....congrats for your sister hun, I know it must be hard for you but stay positive. Has DH heard about the job?

Sarah....speaking of jobs, how did DH get on?

Flower...you still around hun? I'm just going to ring CARE in a mo and book in for the open night, haven't had a chance yet, mayhem here!  

Bubble....sorry to hear about your business hun, what a nightmare. I hope things pick up soon. Good on DH for jumping you last night  

Janie...any less manic today hun? Will let you know when I hear back about CARE.

Phew......shattered now!

Still no AF...don't know what's happening, thought she would show up once I'd tested. Weird...

xxx


----------



## b3ndy

sorry girls - only just got back on and our mortgage man has arrived - back in a tick!


xx


----------



## flowerpot

sorry girls, FF kept throwing me out! will try and catch up but computer running really slow on this site x


----------



## janie77

I have a conf call at 3.30, hopefully it wont last too long but just in case I miss any of you, wanted to say cheerio and have a nice night.

Will be bakc as soon as I can

Jane xxx


----------



## binty

Thanks for your support guys really appreciate it.

Bubble.. sorry the business is having trouble you never know it could turn round  
Tracy.. sent you an email with home & work addies
B3ndy.. hope mortgage man gives you the go ahead.
Kerry.. is DBB on your case today  DH is still waiting probably won't hear till mid-month
Sarah.. hows your dh getting on in new job?
Janie/Flower.. Your both working too hard  
Minxy.. couldn't think of a better use for the credit card


----------



## flowerpot

binty -  We really do understand hunny, its good for your sis but hard for you.  My SIL announced her BFP a day before dh's birthday in November, mixed emotions of happiness for them and sadness for us.  We are here for you 

Kerry - am around but running really slow, might have to log out. let me know how you get on with CARE

Natasha - don't blame you hun.  We're gonna try and borrow off the morgage hopefully.

Anyone think we should tell the morgage the cash is for IVF, or do you think we should make something up like home improvements?  they have given us cash before now for home without any bother


----------



## tracyb

Flower, personally I would say it is for Home Improvements, less hassle and questions!!


----------



## flowerpot

Thats what i thought!!

got your p/m, i cant reply for some reason, looks like there is some FF site problems. will get it to you tomorrow 

Just had a thought actually, when my bumf came through from CARE and MFS, one of them said you cant pay for your treatment on a credit card, it had to be cheque or cash only, might be worth just checking


----------



## sarahstewart

Ladies - I am off home in a bit so catch you all tomorrow I hope the site is better cos I have had loads of probs logging on today  

Kerry - DH started a new job last Tuesday and is loving it despite him starting nights but its 12 hour shifts and works Monday - Thursday.

talk tomorrow hopefully af will have shown up by then!


----------



## tracyb

I am off home now, feeling so rubbish  

Sarah, I hope AF sorts herself out  

Have a nice evening everyone


----------



## scratch

sorry for dashing off earlier. I had to collect flowers from the florist for bro's birthday on thursday. I wont have chance tomorrow with all the arsing about with my car. so at least I can go straight to the cemetary from work. I got some lovely yellow roses trimmed with orange. Very pretty

How are we all doing? i am just preparing our cookbook dinner watch it be yuk and we end up oerdering a take away


----------



## KerryB

Flower....April night at Care is fully booked, she's put us down for May 10th! Have asked for her to let us know if anyone drops out though. Pain in the ass! Will check through bumf about credit card, good job you noticed!

Tracy, Janie, Sarah....bye chicks, have good nights.

Scratch...roses sounds gorgeous honey. I'm sure tea will be fine.

Didn't realise the time I've been so busy. Off at 5, new dance class at 7! Can't wait.

Love you all
xxxx

PS. B3ndy....hope mortgage appt went well.


----------



## scratch

oooo dance class. the nearest I get to dancing is pratting about with dd in the kitchen usually

Off to finish the master piece tea

Love ya all and have a smashing evening

S xx


----------



## janie77

I'm back but I think I have missed you all  

Hope you all have a lovely evening.

Jane xxx


----------



## bubbleicious

hi everyone, looks like computer is ok now.

*scratch- * the flowers do sound lovely hun, i love roses and lilies they make so much difference to where ever you plave then, whether it be a memorial or home or anywhere else. dancing around the house is about the closest i get too- there is an advert i the local paper this week for classes starting at a nearby school- they are doing ballroom,latin and salsa. cant persuade anyone to go with me tho 
good luck for your car too, hope that it is a bleesing in disguise that the vauxhall garage is full of  too!

*jane*-hope you are feeling ok and the sickness/tiredness isnt too bad 

*b3ndy- * hope the mortgage meeting went well- i would have said that it was for home improvements rather than tx, its not upto them to know your personal business anyway 

*kerry- * good luck for your dance classes, is it purely recreational or for weight loss? i would love to go, to keep me fit but no one wants to go with me  hope you manage to get to your care evening a bit quicker than may. you never know. i can imagine they do have people pull out quite often with getting pg and stuff so hang on in there.

*sarahstewart* glad DH is enjoying his job, although you are lumbered with the night feeds when you get pg- which will be this year i can feel it!  hope af decides once and for all whats shes playing at for you and you can start afresh but i'd like to think its not over just yet.

*Binty-* it is good news for your sister, but i can understand that you feel envious. It always feels like 'everone else but me' in these situations. it can hurt even more if it is someone close to you too.Do you get on well with her and see her often? For some reason my sister is the only person who it doesn't bother me with.we are very close and i get upset when others tell me they're pg, but not my sister, she could have a hundred babaies and i would be happy for her every time.
good luck for testing on the 17th/18th  

good luck for you too *tracyb* you're in your 2ww too arent you? 

*minxy*- nice to hear you're not in limbo anymore and have something to look forward too. Lets hope that this treatment works for you both. I say that a credit card could not be more appropriately used hun after all this is something you want so much..... 

 to anyone i've missed, i hope i havent! 
  to all on 2ww- lets hope that we've started 2007 with a bang and a multitude of BFP's!


----------



## bubbleicious

scratch- the flowers do sound lovely hun, i love roses and lilies they make so much difference to where ever you plave then, this was supposed to say 'place them!' i cant type today! x


----------



## scratch

Morning chicks

How are we today I am hoping to have a more productive day with my car but I am not holding my breath. and we have swimming lessons this afternoon after the xmas break so she wont be happy.

Back in a bit off to search for a jacket for Barcelona

S xxx


----------



## sarahstewart

Morning Girls  

Bubble good to have you back I missed you!  

Scratch - how was last nights dinner? 

Flower - How are you today hun?

Kerry - How are DBB 1 and 2 after Christmas and all that sherry and mince pies?

Tracy - any symptoms for you?

B3ndy - How are you feeling?

Janie - Hope you aren't feeling too sick hun  

Binty -  hope you are feeling better

Af STILL not arrived in full force but I reckon she will today only had spotting y'day morning but have really bad af pains today and had a show of red blood first thing.....must mention this to my cons is there any reason why you could spot from 10DPO?  

Hope I haven't missed anyone?


----------



## flowerpot

Morning girlies  

Just got to type something up for my boss which he wants first thing!

hope everyone is ok - Scratch flowers sound lovely hun, is it tomorrow?  

Hiya Sarah, I'm fine chick are you? sorry AF is messing you about so much.  is spotting a sign of pcos? might be worth asking Kerry.  I know you can get it with endo but I never have.

Kerry - we must have got the last two places on the april one, what a bummer. it would have been nice to be together.  At least I can go and give you any advice on what to ask etc when you go.   Had a chat with dh last night, he is keen to get on with things so I'm going to mention a private referral to GP on Friday I think.  Dh is sorting some finance issues out.  He spoke to his mum and dad last night, they may help us out too    I'm getting really anxious about the weight thing though, this is the best incentive to keep me on the straight and narrow thats for sure     Manchester PCT emailed me back to say they would contact Bury PCT to get a definite answer about whether we lose our NHS go if go private, I will let you know as soon as they let me now.  Will your postcode come under Cheshire?

 everyone else xxxx


----------



## scratch

Yep Flower bro's birthday tomorrow. 

I have a think last night about egg sharing. I cant believe that I am going back on my original decision. I think it was because my boobs have started being sore and I just feel like af is on its way. But we will see what dh has to say on the subject when I drop it on him

s xxx

Sarah  tea was lovely


----------



## tracyb

Morning girls  

Sarah, sorry AF is still messing you around    I have had sore boobs since last week and they are getting worse each day, that normally only starts 3-4 days before AF, who knows what that means  

Flower, Great that dh is on board and keen to get going  

B3ndy, How you doing?  Have you gone to work?

Scratch, the flowers sound lovely  

Hi to everyone else, brain not really working, still feel pretty rubbish and work is very busy today


----------



## sarahstewart

Ooh scratch me and Dh have decided if we ever go down the IVF route we will egg share...after the heartache of IF it would be nice to help someone else I think   its a big decision thou hun.

Tracy - I have a good feeling about you this month.......  

[email protected]@dy af is doing this on purpose as if it turns up full flow tomorrow it will make CD10 ona weekend   so the clinic will be closed!

I have loads of work to do but can't be bothered - OMG the sun is shinning


----------



## scratch

lucky you it is soooooo cloudy here. I thought about egg share and how Kelly is now having twins and I thought theat hey we shuld give it a go. My cons appt is the end Feb so I have until then to make my mind up. Luckily my cons can see me privately so it wouldnt mean a big change. He has a private practice with the IVF cons at St MArys and Flower and Kerrys cons Brian Liberman. So I think that maybe egg sharing could be an option.


----------



## KerryB

Morning chicks,

Did I tell you that on Monday I had to type a memo stating that use of private mobiles was now not tolerated during working hours? Only at lunch time? She's gone   with all those mince pies and sherry over Xmas! I was speaking to DH before - he was away last night so just checking everything was OK - and she came in banging around and being pathetic! How childish is that!

Anyway, hope we're all OK today. The sun is shining in Cheshire, not for long I'm sure - more   on its way I'm sure.

Sarah....sorry the witch is messing you around. Is it from your LAP do you think?

Flower...hopefully someone will drop out and we can go in April. What night is it?

B3ndy...sorry you feeling   today hun, bigs  

Tracy...how's you today honey?

Janie...and you lady, how you feeling?

Scratch...is everything running smoothly now? Find a jacket?

Bubble...hope DP is feeling a bit better after the news about your business, and your OK too.

Binty....are you busy hun? How's the course going?

God I hope we get busy again soon, at least gets her out of the office. DBB2 didn't come down till after 10 this morning! Lazy monkey!  Dance was good. It was like dance aerobics, really good fun. Will try and go tomorrow as well I think. Back to WW tonight....

xxxx


----------



## sarahstewart

DBB2 prob had too much vodka last night   lazy thing what if there is an emergency and someone needs to call your mobile  

Actually Kerry I think it is my body settling down after the lap I have been reading up on it on here...in fact B3ndy posted a question as she started spotting 5 days before af was due after her lap  

Scratch - Yep think you could be expecting twins too!!!!


----------



## scratch

Yep found a jacket but the car porgress is [email protected] I am absolutely fuming. the approved repairers cant get me a courtesy car until tomorrow and then they cant guarantee one. So it delays my new car again. I am so mad it is really doing my head in. And my Mum bought 2 new mattresses at the beginning of Dec and she paid in full (over the top) and they said they would be here for xmas. They never arrived so I chased them and they said delivery this week. So I just phoned them and they said they hadnt come in yet. So now I have to sort that out. arseholes the lot of them


----------



## scratch

sorry for the me me me post but I am on the verge of tears I am sooooooo mad


----------



## flowerpot

is anyone having trouble getting on FF again?

Kerry, Appt is a thursday hun, 12th April I go.  It must drive you nuts working there!!  

Scratch, dont know much about egg share hun, is that what Kelly did then?
I doubt I could do it, my eggs might not be good enough even for me to use yet   And dont worry about sounding off, this is what we are hear for chick

Tracy, I have a good feeling about you 

Bubble, Binty, Jane - how are you all today 

B3ndy - how you bearing up chick - whens your test day? 

Sarah - could be the lap hun, never thought about that


----------



## scratch

if I take my car tomorrow I wont be able to go to the cemetary as it is only open dawn until dusk. I have never missed his birthday since he died why should I start now because some ****** cant be bothered doing thier job right they have had 6 weeks notice grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## sarahstewart

you rant away hun [email protected]@dy people  

Flower - I haven't had trouble gettin on but it is very slow (could be my PC though?)


----------



## flowerpot

too right Scratch. how infuriating 

sarah, mine is really slow, its hard work!!


----------



## janie77

Hello All

Had a few probs this morning and not been able to get on.  Don't know why but it seems that its sorted now.  Sorry not read through the posts that I missed yet, but hope everyone is ok.

Jane xxx


----------



## flowerpot

same here Jane, seems to be running very slow


----------



## flowerpot

I've just been over to another board where i posted a reply this morning and its gone! and its not in my last posted messages either  Hope those hackers havent got back in


----------



## janie77

Oh no thats a bit worrying, I thought it was just maybe my PC which was playing up, but if you are having problems too then it cant be me.


----------



## scratch

i have taken a deep breath and Iam now back to normalish!!

Dh is phoning the new car people to see if they will accept mine with the storm damage

s xx


----------



## janie77

Just had a very quick scan through the posts I have missed (not read them properly yet) but just wanted to say Scratch........


----------



## flowerpot

good luck Scratch, let us know what they say.

something very funny is going on with this site today!


----------



## janie77

Oh and Kerry, if you phone CARE they will put you on the cancellation list for the open evening in April, then phone them about 1-2 weeks before the April date and see if anyone has dropped out.

Thats what I did and I managed to get on an earlier one.

Will read through the posts properly as soon as the bl00dy phone stops ringing.


----------



## flowerpot

have you seen the advert for the IVF programme on panorama? Its supposed to slate doctors for charging too much etc. just found out a bit about it http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=80905.0


----------



## janie77

There was an article in yesterdays Daily Mail about it too which actually names the Doctor and clinic concerned - none of us are at that clinic though!

Will check out the link in a mo.

Its sooooo slow on here.....

PS - thanks for the new bubbles whoever sent them


----------



## scratch

I am going to finish early and go to the new car garage they are having another look at the damage and they said that they might knock £200 off the part ex price and take it as it is. My excess is £200 so i might as well do that. My head is sooooooo  far uo my bum I dont know what Iam doing now


----------



## flowerpot

ah thats good, i did wonder which hospital it was!!!


----------



## flowerpot

that sounds like a good idea scratch, at least its less hassle


----------



## janie77

Scratch - hope you get it sorted out.


----------



## flowerpot

How you feeling Janie? has the sickness eased up?
My SIL has her first scan today.  She is still throwing up all the time poor thing


----------



## janie77

Think I may have found a cure for the sickness, sherbet lemons, I bought some the other day and when I feel sick I have one it's helping, have also been wearing travel sickness bands.  The sweeties may help your SIL.  I also read that Ginger Tea is good but I haven't been able to find any yet.


----------



## sarahstewart

MMM I love sherbert lemons....so they are helping your sickness BUT you have a fecking sore tongue     

Its a good sign that you have sickness at least everything is OK  

Gonna go and have my lunch.


----------



## flowerpot

Ha ha at the sore tonge!!  

Thanks Jane i will tell her.  i've got some ginger tea, they are twinnings ones that i get from asda.  i have them if i feel sickly.


----------



## sarahstewart

I drink sparkling water if i feel queasy   maybe that will help?  Get us with our morning sickness cures


----------



## scratch

I used to just stay in bed until lunch then it wasnt morning anymore. I was lucky though and only threw up once.

I am off now to tyr and sort this fecking car mess out

Love ya alll

S xxxxx


----------



## janie77

Good luck Scratch hope it all works out.  

Yes they do give you a sore tongue and don't laugh but I have a lip injury - I was nibbling a ginger nut and there was a sharp pointed bit which I jabbed into my lip and now its all red and swollen and looks like a massive coldsore!  

Sarah I might try the fizzy water, thanks

Is B3ndy back at work today??

Kerry - hope DBB isn't giving you too much grief and your not working too hard

I am starving, need to go and find something for lunch


----------



## flowerpot

Scratch and thinking of you tomorrow  x


----------



## KerryB

Sorry I've been away lovelies, been v busy. DBB has just gone out though - get this to Alder Hey childrens hosp! We're doing some work for them apparently. I hope they hide the children from her - it would be like a scene from Chitty Chitty Bang Bang with the child catcher!   God I make myself laugh!   

I asked the lovely lady at CARE to let us know if a cancellation comes up. I'll ring a few weeks before and ask her.

I make my own Ginger drinks, just fresh ginger sliced in hot water. Nice with lemon in too, or honey!


----------



## janie77

at DBB being the child catcher, you do make me chuckle    

Oooo your homemade drinks sound nice, I am going to give that a try.  Glad its all getting sorted with CARE


----------



## flowerpot

at the child catcher!!!! ha ha
thats great about Care Kerry, do they sound nice when you ring then?


----------



## tracyb

Afternnon girls, I have been so busy but all quiet now  

Jane, glad the sherbert lemons are doing the trick  

Scratch, I hope you get the car all sorted and are able to get to the cementry tomorrow, glad that dh is helping.

Kerry, great that you are geting things sorted with CARE.  When are you going to take your last clomid?

Flower, how are things at work now?  Is your boss being nicer?

B3ndy, how are you feeling today?  Are you at work?

Sarah, hope you are feeling ok sweetie and you mange to get your bloods done on the right day.

Binty, working hard again!!

Bubble, I hope your business gets sorted.

Still feeling rubbish but I am off tomorrow.  I get a half day on a Thursday every week to make up for being on call 3 nights a week (I work for a chauffuer company).  I have acupuncture tomorrow afternoon but my boss was on hols Fri until today so I am having the whole day off tomorrow.  Looking forward to a lie in and then off to acupuncture for 2pm.  It takes me 45-50 mins to drive there, so i reall don't think I would have managed it after working in the morning too!!!


----------



## KerryB

She is a child catcher....her step son and his wife had a baby on Xmas Eve. We had a whole two weeks off and they couldn't be bothered to go down and see them! Evil   witch!

Flower....Emailed Care hun so not spoken, but the lady was lovely on email!

Tracy....think I will wait until March to take my last clomid when I will hopefully have lost a stone or a bit more and it might work! You never know!


----------



## b3ndy

Afternoon all

I'm still at home but been busy this morning doing odds and sods to get sorted before I go back to work tomorrow ....booo 

Sarah - sorry to hear the witch is playing around still....I'd forgotten about the spotting with my af after lap....I thought the most i'd had was 3/4 days...to be honest my af's have only JUST settled down to some sort of normality since my lap in March (I hope yours don't take that long ....because you'll have a nice big juicy baby bump before then! )

Kerry, Flower ....blimey looks like you two are getting the ball rolling for your next step now...it is scarey but in a funny way quite reassuring too. Good luck chicks! 

Scratch - sorry to hear about all the hassle you're having with your car - blinkin idiots - you could do without the hassle. Hope you get it sorted in time to get to your brothers grave.

Janie - you made me   at the sherbert lemon sucking! I looooooooove them...but like Sarah says they do leave you with a sore tongue.

Tracy - how you doing hon - remember stay  ...blimey a 40/45min drive to see your acupuncturist   are they good? I've stopped going to mine as after 6 months I was losing faith as I was still spotting before my af and nothing seemed to be sorting it and I thought at £35 a week I was throwing money down the drain. I would like to find someone else though.

binty, bubblicious - ola chicks - hope you're both ok and not snowed under with work (i've forgotten what it's like to get up at 6.30am to get in for work, it's been so long! )


----------



## flowerpot

Thats great Kerry, the one who emailed me was lovely too so thats promising.  I've had a nosey on the IVF boards like you at the girls have been to Care and also Janie of course. Seems a nice atmosphere, which is what I always hate about St Mary's.

Tracy, ooooh great, a day off! Enjoy a lovely lie in   Bliss!  I always look forward to saturday mornings for no alarm clock!! 

Sarah, have you got a date to start IUI?

 B3ndy how you feeling chick?

Computer is going so slow, i may just disappear if i get thrown out!

Only 40 mins to go.  Off to asda for a cheap shop, have to watch the pennies now!  Then off for weigh in


----------



## b3ndy

Am feeling ok thanks hon - the 'f*nny candles' are starting to kick in with more side effects back bottom wise which has been a bit of a pain, but nothing I can't handle after being on metformin! ...dh and my folks are already treating me as if i'm preggers .....just don't want them to get their hopes up too much - just in case.
Happy shopping tonight (we haven't done any food shopping since before Xmas - we've been eating elsewhere coz of the kitchen ....it's saved us loads of pennies! ) And good luck for weigh in tonight...i've not been too good diet wise this week (not lost or gained though which is good) but am going to start for proper tomorrow.


----------



## flowerpot

This is it, once you have taken Metformin, anything else is easy!!   Sending you heaps of   it must be hard to keep yourself from getting excited.

Going to log out, computer is doing my brain in. Have a lovely evening girls, see you tomorrow xxxx


----------



## b3ndy

see ya chick!!


----------



## tracyb

B3ndy, I go to St Albans, she was recommended to me by a friend (who had a little boy in Dec after 3 mc and similar blood problems/immune issues to me).  She specialises in Fertilty and is very aware of blood/immune issues so I feel very confident with her.  Fingers crossed she does the trick for me      

Kerry, just thought you had better do your last month as you may get that BFP and won't need IVF


----------



## tracyb

Bye Flower, have a lovely evening


----------



## b3ndy

Wow Tracy - that's dedication for you! I saw a post from one of the Holly House girls about a guy in Chelmo...if this IUI doesn't work I may pay him a visit....I've also been considering whether or not to do reflexology.


----------



## tracyb

I don't think it would be worth doing both.  Acupuncture is proven to help success with IVF, not sure if anyone has ever done any research on reflexology.  I have had both but I think it depends on you having failth in the person treating you.  

The lady who used to do my reflexology was always contradicating herself and I lost faith in her.  I started seeing her after my 2nd mc and I fell pg on my 2nd cycle of seeing her, I then carried on seeing her for around 6 months but no more luck.

I think if you can get a personal recommendation from someone in a similar position (hard I know) it can really help.


----------



## sarahstewart

Hey peeps been busy this afternoon (unlike B3ndy!!!!   what a shock its gonna be tomorrow for you?  )

I am off in a bit to sort DH out and pack him off to work then I am off to meet a friend for dinner (she is 50 and could never have kids so she is great to talk to   - she's amazing how she has coped with her IF honestly)

[email protected]@dy af still not arrived properly so can't start my medication to stop this months cycle and to make mucus for CD10 (not BT's tracy!!!) so we will see if she arrives tonight or tomorrow...... 

Have a good evening ladies I am gonna have a lovely naughty dinner


----------



## tracyb

Sorry Sarah, i will try to get it right next time  

Have a lovely evening and be very naughty


----------



## b3ndy

tell me about it Sarah - I'm dreading the thought of how many emails I'll have - the two weeks I had off before New year I came in to 500 odd  
Have a nice night with your chum tonight...and I hope the old witch decides what the hell she's up to.

Tracy - to be honest I may try for another acupuncturist and see if I can get someone nearer work. I did enjoy it, I just became dissullusioned (sp?) with the lack of results.


----------



## KerryB

Tracy....thats what I was thinking hun, give it a shot and pray it works before shelling out £4k!   Will let you know what I do, you'll all have to take cover form the mood swings  

Sarah...have a nice night honey.

B3ndy....speak to you tomorrow honey. Good luck with the emails!

Off to WW at 8 

xxxxx


----------



## b3ndy

good luck for weigh in Kerry - and catch up more tomorrow!

Am off to the 'outlaws' tonight  - their turn to cook for us tonight!!   


am offski now peeps - have a good night all!

xxx


----------



## binty

Just managed to log on today been really busy - hope you all had a good day


----------



## janie77

Sorry I went AWOL, have only just managed to get back on and I've missed you all now.  Was supposed to be catching up with work but spent the afternoon doing a quiz in the office   - will have to work extra hard tomorrow.

I'm off now, need to pop to M&S to get something easy for dinner then home, eat and bed for me.

Hope you all have a lovely evening.

B3ndy - hope its not too much of a shock to your system being back at work tomorrow.

Binty - you work too hard Mrs! 

Kerry - Good luck at WW  

Sarah - have a nice dinner with our friend 

Scratch - will be thinking of you tomorrow  

Flower, Tracy and Bubble - whatever your up to tonight - have a nice evening. 

Jane xxx


----------



## scratch

Morning

I am surprisingly cheery this morning. I am going to pay for my new brum brum this afternoon so should be able to collect it Saturday woohooo. The new car garage have been fab dh haggled like mad and got a few extra bits thrown in. Dh is such a haggler salesmen hate him

How are we all??  Flower/Kerry  How was weigh in?

B3ndy  How you diddling back at work?

Tracy  I had reflexology when I got pg with dd then upto 26 weeks. I stillbelieve it had a big factor in me getting pg

Sarah  How was naughty tea?

Janie  Hope you had an early night missy 

Binty  Take it easy chick you work to hard

Hiya to Bubbles and anyione else I have forgot

I think AF is defo on her way. sore (.)(.)'s and drinking loads. And afetr all the stress yesterday I burst into tears on the phone to dh (god knows why) oh and spotty and I have a choccie craving

S xx


----------



## sarahstewart

Morning   it's [email protected]@dy windy here today !

How are we all?  I had a lovely dinner and wasn't too naughty    AF still messing around and not in full flow yet  

Gotta get some work done, ctach you all later.

Sarah


----------



## scratch

Windy here too. And i dont think it could be B3ndy's bum!!!


----------



## flowerpot

Hi girls
is anyone having trouble with FF going really slow? its took me 10 mins just to get this far, i can't read back the messages as i'll be here another 10 mins waiting to get to the other page!!  will try and get back on in a bit.
hope everyone is ok. Its very windy here too!!! 

xxxx


----------



## KerryB

Morning,

It is slow today, and its also very windy...not nice. WW was good. Stayed for the meeting and got fully motivated. Had my last supper of fish & chips, didn't really enjoy it though. Glad to be back on the diet.

Scratch...good news about the car honey.

xxx


----------



## janie77

Morning  

It is very windy here too.  

Scratch glad your feeling a bit more cherry today  

Sarah - Glad you had a nice dinner last night.  Sorry the old witch is still messing you around

Flower - I am having a bit of trouble too, it just seems really slow

Tracy - I am a big fan of reflexology too.  I tried acupuncture but it wasn't for me and I have been having regular reflexology sessions since the beginning of the summer - I am sure its made a difference, my cycle and AF certainly changed.

Kerry - Glad it went well at WW and your motivated

B3ndy - hope your not working too hard on your first day back

Binty - Hiya, hows you??

Bubbles - hope things are ok with you

Better check out my emails.

Jane xxx


----------



## flowerpot

Great news about the car Scratch   My dh is like that, always gets something thrown in or money off, even when we book a holiday!!

Kerry, had a look through the CARE pack last night, there is a detailed price list and some good clear info on what to expect from IVF and IUI, also when you have to pay etc.  Looks like its just over £300 in total for the initial appointment, BT's for both and SA.  Don't fully understand the price list in the fact that it has the price for IVF at £2,000 something, but then you add the drugs and whatever else on top. I guess we'll find out all that at the open evening   I feel really motivated like you, this is the best thing for us to keep strong. I'm thinking of stopping alcohol now too or at least reducing it to an odd glass at the weekend.

 everyone else, hope you are all ok xxxx


----------



## tracyb

Morning girls    I had a lovely lie in this morning, still feel a bit rubbish but at least I can take my time getting ready.

Sarah, sorry AF is still messing you around  .  I have a copy of your reading, so i have sent a copy back to you, hope that is ok  

Scratch, great that you are feeling better today and have sorted out the car

Kerry, well done on getting motivated at WW, you can do it     

Flower, great that you are motivated too.  It is so exciting, so much is going to happen this year for us all     

B3ndy, hope you are getting on ok at work and are trying to take it a bit easy!!

Jane, I am so pleased that th relexology has worked so well for you.  I think theya re both great but as I said last night I think so much depends on you having faith in the person treating you.

Binty, sorry I missed you yesterday.  Oh by the way I never recived the e-mail from you??

Bubble, hope you are ok?

I am just off to have a shower, so I will catch you all in a bit


----------



## KerryB

Flower...yeah I read through it and tried to digest all the information! I'm sure the open evening will be more explanatory.

Tracy...hope you have a good appt hun. You can chill for the day then.

Janie..how's the sickness today honey? Get you with your office quiz, DBB would have a fit!  

She is still IN HER NIGHTY!!! Feeling quite sick!


----------



## scratch

OMG lazy


----------



## janie77

yuk!  What a site that must be!!!

I don't feel sick today....but I AM STARVING!!!


----------



## flowerpot

yuk yuk yuk !!!!! 

Glad you dont feel as sick Jane, i've given my SIL your tip about sherbert lemons!! she had her scan yesterday, is bringing the pic to show us tonight. Its one bubba (we are in line for twins) which I feel better about, don't think I could cope if it were two

Kerry, I've p'm'd Fatcat who has posted on the care bit on the IVF thread, she has had 2 tx there already so I thought she could give us a clue as to what she paid.  I'll let you know.

Tracey, I will try and p/m you with my email addy again, it kept throwing me out yesterday!


----------



## bubbleicious

morning girls hope everyone is ok   

b3ndy- hope your first day back is nice and laid back for you hun still got my fingers crossed for you   

janie- glad you're not feeling sick today, do you think that is is now? hope it stays away for you.

flower- hope you manage to get clear info reagarding treatment at your open evening, its better than looking at a list isnt it cause you can ask questions there and then.

sarah- cant beleive the  is being such a b!tch! hope she hurries up so that you can get on with the next month. glad your dinner was lovely 

scratch- good luck for you car, hope everythin gruns smoothly now!

tracy- good for you having a lie in- enjoy your shower!

hi binty and anyone else i've missed!  

dont want to bore you with the details but just in case i'm not around much over the next couple of weeks, we have lost the business,it was unavoidable, so me and bf are going to have to declare ourselves bankrupt   so there will be lots to sort out. Have made three people redundant and have to clear the office and workshop over the next week. Will try and pop in to check on you all but will be around today. 
on a positive note- 2ww still underway am so excited this month!! (even if we wont have any money  )

its windy here too but i have myself to blame, i have been so bunged up for about a week now and so full of wind it hurts


----------



## tracyb

Bubble, I am so sorry about your business, how awful for you!!  Hopefully whilst concentrating on sorting things out you may just get a BFP     

Jane, glad you don't feel sick but make sure you have something to eat or you will feel sick again.


----------



## janie77

Bubble - I'm sorry hun to hear about your business difficulties and that you will have to declare yourselves bankrupt, how awful for you both wish I knew what to say, but I am thinking of you and sending you a massive hug   


Flower & Kerry - Fatcat will be able to give you better info on the costs for IVF, my IUI cost 600 and the drugs were 230.  We first went to CARE last summer, we have had several consultations, a monitored cycle, various blood tests, loads of scans, three SA's and the IUI and we have spent less than 1500 including all the drugs.


Hiya Tracy - glad you had a nice lie in today, sorry your still feeling a bit rubbish though.  Thanks for the tops on the sickness, am trying to keep eating little and often and its helping.

          - Scratch & Tracy are you girls due to test soon?


----------



## flowerpot

Oh Bubbles I am so sorry to hear of your news   I don't know what to say, we are here if you need us.  thinking of you 

Thanks Jane, thats money well spent hun


----------



## scratch

awwww bubbles I dont lknow what to say but you know where I am if you feel the need to rant

Yep test day on Tuesday for me but not holding my breath. I have af bloat and sore (.)(.)'s which usually means she is on her way. But hey ho never mind

s xxx


----------



## flowerpot

Kerry, I've just p/m you with Fatcats reply, some good info, gives us an idea anyway xxxx


----------



## flowerpot

Scratch


----------



## scratch

wierd but I am ok with it. I am not analysing yet whgich is a good sign. and I am off to get some wine in for naughty night tomorrow. and I must admit I do feel much better


----------



## flowerpot

good girl     I feel fantastic off clomid, thats the only good thing about being in limbo. I have no idea what CD I am.  I only know which date I got AF last because it was Xmas Eve and has stuck in my mind!!


----------



## scratch

this is my first month back on clomid after nearly 12 months off it. but to be honest I feel ok. I am trying so hard to just appreciate dd and enjoy her instead of wishing for something more all the time. she is at such a lovely age really cheeky and entertaining. and if my head is up my bum worrying about what could be I will miss so much.

Getting maudling now


----------



## tracyb

I will probably test on Sunday, other than v sore boobs no other symptons.  Always get sore boobs before AF but not normally as early in my cycle, but don't think I am pg, oh well time will tell........

I am logging off now as about to leave for acupuncture, may catch some of you later, if not have a lovely evening


----------



## bubbleicious

thank you girls for being here for me  , dont know what i'd do without you. i dont really feel like ranting to be honest   but its just a shame how its turned out. 

we had been trading 19 months, and had built up from two V reg mobile service vans(commercial vehicle repair), to running the workshop for a £20m company. IT was their biggest brnach in the uk and we were well respected for quality of work etc. everything was going fine, but cashflow had always been a problem as with many other small businessess. We grew big quickly, but as we were in it for the long term, always expected to be able to pay the debts off over a few years. We decided to factor all invoices(this is where a factor company pay you immediately on your invoices rather than having to wait 30 or 60 days.They pay you 70% and then when your customer pays them, they pay you the last 25% taking their 5% cut. We had taken over £400,000 in our first 18months, and had employed 10 members of staff. We have three vans and one tractor unit. We also ran a bodyshop onsite for bigger repairs. It was our future security, and we had got to the stage where I had been able to buy a two year old car, BF and I decided to have a house each to rent(long story lol), and we were comfortable with money.

Just before christmas we had been expecting a payment, which didnt arrive (£15000). This was to pay wages for christmas. We managed to get some money eventually from the factors and paid the staff. We then heard that The company we worked for had lost a lot of its investment backing to the tune of £10m, but we did not know if it was true. We still hadnt received a payment last week, so had no money over christmas. We then heard late last week that they had gone into administration and all debts would be honoured. (they owe £120,000 now). We have since heard that they have made all their staff redundant and are not honouring the debt at all. We are a small,young company that oculd not afford to take this sort of a loss, and because we were only just getting on top of cash flow problems,it has crippled us beyond repair. It has affected us, but it was even more heartbreaking to have to make people redundant, with no chance of paying them their last months wages. It was a double blow becuase we have gone through something that isnot our fault, because of another companies problems. The debt has mounted up now, and it has gone on too long for us to be able to hang in there and see what happens. Our personal debts that we accrued for the business are too great to cope with, and also I have billls which are nearly three months late now and they are on the verge of registering defaults. I think it would be quicker to delcare ourselves bankrup and get rid of all the debt, as I will have to find a job and start paying for rent,council tax etc and it would take years and years to pay any of this debt off, in addition to having such poor credit we wouldnt be able to buy or rent anywhere else to live.I have included the figures to help understand, I am not a proud person, but do not normally like to discuss money in this detail but thought it might help scale things. 

So,so, sorry i have bored you all with this, but i just thought if i told you all the details you may understand and i could lean on you for support on my bad days.   We have agreed we still want to continue ttc, we will get jobs easily enough i think, and once the bankruptcy has gone through we will be able to control our bills ok. Dont know if i will keep my car or not, sometimes they let you keep it to get to and from work, others they take it off you. 

Thank you so much for listening if you have got this far, I am ok, we are just looking forward now and trying to plan ahead.GOt to ring job centre to get job seekers allowance(never done this before in my life i've worked since i was 14 part time) . Have rang council, apparently they will pay most of the rent and BF is giving up his house and moving back in with me. 

thankyou xxxxxxx


----------



## flowerpot

URGENT!!!

Girls do NOT use a cash point to withdraw money out at the moment.  Apparently there is a problem with all cash points within the last 30 mins and cards are being sucked in from the machine. Its just happened to two of my colleagues. They have phoned the bank and they said something funny is going on.


----------



## scratch

awww bubbles your in my thoughts 


s xx 

cheers flower


----------



## sarahstewart

Phew Flower just logged on before going into town to get some cash out!!!!   will wait and get cash back at the supermarket late.  Cheers.

Bubble -  we are here for you hun but you must have been worried sick, how terrible for you.

Tracy - enjoy acupuncture hun  

sal - Mmmm wine 

Kerry - urghhhh DBB in her nightie   gross


----------



## scratch

not just wine but wine with pizza DELIVERED!!!!!!


----------



## scratch

I probably wont get back on as loads to do

Have a lovely evening chicks and bubble take it easy 

s  xxx


----------



## sarahstewart

that was mean Scratch   maybe i should buy a franchise of dominoes pizza


----------



## KerryB

Sorry been AWOL again, she's really piling up the work for me this week, got tonnes to do! 

Bubble...so so sorry to her about whats happened. We're here for you and will offer any support you need. I kow you'll both be ok, but its still very worrying.   thoughts for this cycle and getting a job!


----------



## flowerpot

Uh-oh....sore throat alert!!!! Grrrrrrrr. I dont believe it, only just got over the last cold!!!  I don't normally catch them, must be run down or something!!

Kerry, is she out of her nightie yet? 

bubbles, what a nightmare hun, we mean it when we say we are here. We've all been through upsetting times and its nice to be able to "talk" to people

xxx


----------



## flowerpot

I might end up just disappearing, finishing at 4 but boss is gonna turn up any time to get some stuff sorted so if i go you know why xxx


----------



## janie77

Oh no Flower  - think I am getting something too, my throat feels all scratchy, my nose is all bunged up and I cant stop sneezing.  

I found some Lemon & Ginger tea last night in Sainsbury - its nice!

Bubble, Flower is right, we are all here for you    

Kerry - sorry DBB is giving you too much to do, oh I do hope she is out of her nightie, thats awful, I cant imagine being in the office without any proper clothes on, she sounds like a right weirdo, you'd think she could at least get dressed before she comes down when its work! YUK!!!


----------



## KerryB

Flower...no probs hun. Hope your cold stays away. Yes she is dressed!

Janie..I hope your not getting a cold. The lemon & ginger tea is lovely isn't it. I ahve that one a lot, nice with honey in!


----------



## b3ndy

hi chicks

sorry not been on til now - and this is only a quickie - work is manic - as I thought - took me THREE HOURS to get thru all my emails.

not had time to read back through posts yet - but hope everyone's ok...i'm finishing at 3.30pm so if anyones around after 4 i'll catch up then.

if not - love ya all loads and speak tomorrow when less manic


xxx


----------



## flowerpot

B3ndy.  Make sure you get some relaxation after work Mrs!

Jane, glad you found the ginger tea


----------



## janie77

Kerry, thats a good idea, I might try it with a bit of honey.

B3ndy, sorry you have had such a manic day, get yourself home missy and rest up.

I'm off now girls as I feel a bit ropey so I think I'll go home and go to bed for a bit and see if I feel any better.

Hope you all have a lovely evening.

Jane xxx


----------



## KerryB

B3ndy...I'l be here till 5.

Janie...get yourself home and rest up, thats an order


----------



## sarahstewart

Hey peeps....

Janie & Flower - oh no sore throats ......janie get home to bed   BTW this might be a bit personal but have you and DH   since your BFP?  Only me and Dh talking the other day and I said if I ever get another BFP there will be nookie until after 12 weeks   or later!!!  

B3ndy - Take it easy Mrs cos I reckon its your month hun  

Kerry - DBB still giving out loads of work ?   I am off to get my wig chopped at 5.30pm it certainly needs doing.


----------



## KerryB

I've almost caught up! Been so busy!


----------



## scratch

just a quickie in between feeding dd and dh. I got my car yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Pick it up Wednesday afternoon I am sooooooooo chuffed

I will catch up in a bit
  
S x


----------



## tracyb

Sarah, if you have previously had a mc, they normally advise you to abstain until after 12 weeks, I think I will go the whole 9 months  .  Hope you like you haircut  

B3ndy, sorry work was so manic, are you home now?  How are you feeling?  I mentioned you to her today and she said if you phone the Acupuncture council (I think there is a link on the comp board) and they will be abel to tell you of any in your area that specialise in fertility.  She didn't personally know anyone in your area.

Jane, have an early night, I hope you feel better after a rest.

Bubble, what a nightmare for you all, I am sure you are in for a rough few weeks and feel free to rant here when you need to.

Acupuncture went well, she done some needles to help me fight off my cold and some to "keep anything in that might be in there!"


----------



## flowerpot

Morning girls - ITS FRIDAY 

Scratch, great news about the car 

Everyone ok? xxx


----------



## tracyb

Morning everyone  

As I was off yesterday, loads to do this morning, but will try and catch up later


----------



## scratch

Flower hhow is the sore throat??

I had a "show" last night when I wiped(sorry TMI) it was cd 23 so god knows what that was . I used a tampon because I thought af was here then when I got up nothing!! Why do our bodies mess with our heads so much


----------



## KerryB

Morning,

Just waiting for DBB to go out then I can chat. 

Scratch...  about the show hun, very early to be F. Good news about the car.

Tracy...glad your session went well hun.

Janie...hope your feeling a bit better today.

Sarah...how was your haircut?

B3ndy...hope your less busy today chick.

Flower...how's you? Apart form busy!

Thank crunchie its Friday! 

xxx


----------



## flowerpot

hiya Tracy and Kerry 

Scratch, sore throat still here, not painful but niggling if you get me!  Is there any chance it could be implantation?


----------



## scratch

trying not to think about it being implantation but it is really early for af. Here we go again analysing!!


----------



## sarahstewart

Morning!

Scratch -   oh not you aswell?  AF finally put in an appearance in the night, really heavy and painful too which is unusual for me  

Tracy - sending you lots of      

Flower - how are you feeling hun?

Janie - How about you are you feeling any better?

kerry - what have you got planned for the weekend?

Bubble -  still thinking of you.

B3ndy -  

well I have booked my post coital test...i have to take ethinyl oestradiol from today to give me lots of mucus (cos my cycle so unpredictable) and after i have my PCT I take provera to bring on af then hopefully start IUI thats the plan for the 30th january appointment anyway.  We were just waiting to see if my tubes were OK and thank god they are in tip top condition  


haircut great actually


----------



## scratch

I need a haircut but not having it done until 2 feb. I will have to try not to cut my fringe before that. Just booked a mini break for me dh and dd in May. Couple of days at the seaside. DD loves caravans so we always do the sun holidays. Should be fun

S xx


----------



## KerryB

Flower....try garlgling with asprin, it works!

Sarah...glad hair is good. So when do you do PCT? How long after that will Af arrive again? Sorry lots of questions! Not a lot planned this weekend, could do with a quiet one as we're skint, although it is payday on monday! 

Scratch...I need a holiday! DH and I are going to try and book something when/if he gets his bonus this year for April/May time. Fancy Caribbean somewhere this year.

DBB out, not a lot to do so far, I'm sure she'll change that when she gets back!

xxx


----------



## scratch

i havent much to do either just want to go home. Yet again it is freezing in here


----------



## flowerpot

ooooooh holidays. dont think we will be getting one, we've said that we need to put all our money into the IVF so we'll see.   Really need one too, after the disastrous return from Barbados to the news that dh had lost his job    

Sarah, sounds like its the lap thats messed up your AF etc.  Yeah, like Kerry I'm a bit confused, explain to us will you whats happening next with you 

Whats everyone upto at weekend?   I'm at GP's at 5pm, then meeting dh in the pub (he isnt drinking!) and home for tea. tomorrow probably going to the bank with dh to sort some finance stuff out then lazy evening. Sunday gym!  Nothing too exciting!!


----------



## flowerpot

Meant to say that SIL/BIL came down last night with their first scan picture. Jane, I can't believe how clear they are at only 12 weeks!  Anyway, looks like they are emigrating to Oz as planned, as early as October, the bubs will only be 3 months


----------



## scratch

awwwww flower oz isnt to far away. I am sure you will still see the bubs. Have you got a web cam??

We arent doing anything really, Housework and cleaning out all my stuff from my car ready for the change over


----------



## flowerpot

We haven't but will get one.  MIL and FIL said when they fly over were going with them even if they pay for us which is good   Obviously I'm hoping the IVF works and we can't go, if you know what i mean, but at the same time i want our children to know theirs.  I don't have sisters or brothers and SIL is dh's only one so its our only neice/nephew


----------



## scratch

same for us. DD's only cousins are all in Oz. But she chats away to them on the webcam. Quite funny really they talk as if they ar e abot 40 and they are only 5 and 6


----------



## flowerpot

Awww really? thats good to know

Just found out that new series of prison break starts on monday on Five.  yeah!!! so excited   Wentworth Miller. Mmmmmm scrummy


----------



## sarahstewart

Oooh holidays don't think me and DH are having a 'proper' holiday just weekend breaks and some time at home or in scotland to visit grannie and grandad McScottish  

I am confused myself but basically I felt i needed to know if i had a problem with my mucus as the results were borderline last year......so as cycles are irregular I am having a 'fake' cycle by using these drugs to produce mucus from CD 10 for a week after we are happy with the results I take provera to bring on af and then hopefully start IUI as we have an appointment on the 30th Jan that should tie in nicely.  

I am not up to much this weekend, have a dentist appointment in the morning and the car is getting serviced then taking my nephew and 2 neices bowling on sunday afternoon


----------



## KerryB

I need to clean my car out too, its a tip! Still has pine needles in it from picking up the Xmas tree! 

We were lucky that when we remortgaged last year we put money by for IVF, anything else is a bonus! Lets just hope he gets it.

Where abouts will they live in Oz hun? Lucky buggers! I'd go tomorrow if DH would! My friend - I met her when I was over there, she's british but lives there now - has just had her second baby on NYE. She's gorgeous. My godson and his family emigrated to Perth 2 years ago, and I have other friends in Sydney. I said to DH the other day if we could go anywhere this year where would we go, and he said Oz! Really surprised me!

Got cramps now.....


----------



## sarahstewart

I hate car cleaning


----------



## scratch

just hving a cup a soup to try and warm up


----------



## flowerpot

thats where SIL and BIL are going Kerry, to Perth.  We never went that side, me and dh backpacked for two months and went to hongkong, melbourne, sydney, brisbane and Cairns.  My dh would go tomorrow, he wants to live there. I can't leave mum and dad though. I would if i had a bro or sis but I'd hate it if i was that far away and something happened to either of them with nobody here.


----------



## scratch

snap. I would love yo go as dh's mum and dad are goping next week for 6 motnths. but I culdnt leave my parents. My dad would come with us but not mum she wont leave her memories


----------



## KerryB

Thats what holds us both back, family. Although we both have a sisters, I couldn't imagine leaing my parents again - it was bad enough when I went for a year missed them so much. My mum and dad would consider moving there too and my sister and her boyf would too (he has family there). It would just be my IL's left behind and DH wouldn't do that.


----------



## sarahstewart

I would go if they let me take my cats on the plane in the cabin with me   I couldn't bear to put them in a box for 24 hours in the hold   they would die of the shock


----------



## scratch

Hash would try and eat his way out the fatty


----------



## tracyb

Flower, hope your sore throat doesn't develop into anyhing else

Scratch, it is early for AF, fingers crossed it is implantatin    

Sarah, it is getting so exciting    Glad you like your hair  

B3ndy, how are you doing missus?  Don't work too hard!!

Kerry, is DBB back yet?

Not much planned for the weekend, dh is working both days, so think I will just have a quiet one and try to shake off this cold.


----------



## flowerpot

hiya Tracy   
Hopefully it will go soon. Jane has got laryngitis poor love


----------



## KerryB

She's still out. Just made a copy of DBB2's Amy Winehouse CD!


----------



## scratch

thats the ticket use your time construcitvely. I have just ordered 2 jumpers from Debenhams ready for our dirty weekend


----------



## flowerpot

were all working hard today I see. I am not in a working mood at all but have loads to do.  think I'll eat my lunch....


----------



## scratch

sounds like a plan. I cant be arsed too. I only have sn hour and half left then I am off to asda for naughty nibbles for tonight


----------



## KerryB

Do you think I should test again this weekend, or just wait for her to arrive and save myself £10/heartache??!!

I need to get fresh stuff. Will do a list later from my WW books.


----------



## flowerpot

where you upto kerry cycle wise?


----------



## KerryB

I think I'm CD38 today, not got my old diary with me to check. I didn't take Met for 2 weeks over Xmas so I wonder if my cycle will lengthen because of that? I might test again, its sure to prompt the witch to turn up!


----------



## flowerpot

oh god its so hard isnt it to know what to do. do you feel like AF is coming?


----------



## KerryB

Not really got any symptoms, no sore (.)(.), a bit bloated but thats its. I do have a horrid headache. I might leave it till Monday if she doens't arrive over the weekend I'll test.


----------



## scratch

aww Kerry I have everything crossed for you hun

Not long for me now and I cant wait to get out of here. Off to get some goodies and maybe some euros


----------



## scratch

Off now ladies

Have a super weekend and keep positive

S xx


----------



## flowerpot

Kerry

See ya Scratch 

need to do some work, back in a bit x


----------



## binty

Hi

Just managed to log on going to read back over the past couple days - I could be a while


----------



## KerryB

I have the headache from hell! Right across my eyes...DBB back now too  

Binty...nice to see you hun.


----------



## binty

Phew that took a while with all your  

Scratch.. glad you finally got your new car sorted.  mmmm holiday that would be lovely
Flower.. hope your throat gets better soon  
Kerry.. I'd test but it's up to you hun.  Hope your dh gets his bonus so you can have a fab holiday
bubble.. so sorry to hear about your company - it's always the small companies that suffer
Sarah.. sorry AF got you but good news that your moving on with your treatment
Janie.. rest your voice
tracy, B3ndy..   

Can't believe it boss has come back with more work    I've only just managed to have a quick sarnie today and I'm so hungry.  Well still motoring on with   for some reason dh can't keep his hands off me its been every night this week so far   I'm even starting to walk like John Wayne    at least we are going to BIL tomorrow for dinner and staying the night so should give me a break.

Well best get on will try to pop back later - If I can't have a great weekend all.

Binty


----------



## flowerpot

phew Binty at the BMS marathon!!    What is it with bosses 

Kerry, you got any paracetamol hun? or take your lenses out?


----------



## b3ndy

hey peeps

Scratch - have missed you again hon -  ...stupid work getting in the way! Good to hear the car got sorted finally....when are you off to Barcelona (am having a bit of a blonde week.....I tried to turn the house alarm on this morning with the bleeper thing for my car central locking! )

Flower - how you doing hon? reading back over last few days I def wouldn't tell mortgage peeps you wanted money for IVF....it's totally up to you when you get the cash what to spend it on. Is your dh still enjoying the new job?

Kerry - your dh wasn't very far from me at all the other day - how funny....would be interested to hear what he thought of Grey Grays!  Fingers crossed he gets his bonus....a holiday in the Carribean sounds fab....if my dh gets one it'll be going on tiling the extension - how glam  !

Tracy - hope the   vibes are still with you....not long now til D Day. Do you have any symptoms?

Binty - have you finished your college bits for a while? when is your big move with work?

Sarah - how are you chick? sorry to hear witch did make an appearance. How do you feel about IUI then? At least you have Jane and I to put q's to now.. I can tell you all there is to know about f*nnny candles too!  (God they're horrible)

Jane - wishing you better soon chick! 

S
xx


----------



## KerryB

Flower....I'll find some tablets, DBB is bound to have some. I can't take my lenses out as didn't bring my case or glasses - can't see without them!

B3ndy...you nutter! Fingers crossed for both the bonuses then! He didn't say much about grays, quite a small place he said and weird to have one of his shops there!

When I got home eysteday my lounge floor was covered in returned goods form his shops. Its stock take time of year and all returns have to be accounted for. We spent 2 hours trying to match up items with the numbers on the receipts!


----------



## binty

Flower.. yep bosses think the world revolves around them
B3ndy.. college work is still on going and will be until exams in July.  Was told today in my year end review that we will more than likely be moving 1st week of March.  I would love to get my kitchen & bathroom tiled might try to pop out on Sunday and look a tiles - will give dh something to do instead of moping around all day


----------



## b3ndy

has he not had any luck from his recent interviews then binty?

Kerry - that sounds like a fun night - doesn't it send your dh


----------



## tracyb

Kerry, maybe try to wait until Monday to test       

Binty, well done you on loads of  , fingers crossed it does the trick  

B3ndy, only symptons are sore boobs which I have had since last week but I have never had boobs this sore!!!!!  Will prob test on Sunday      How are you feeling?

Jane, get well son honey, make sure you rest loads.

Scratch, sorry I missed you, have a great weekend.

Flower, good luck at the doctors tonight  

Sarah, you are quiet, I guess you are working hard but I hope AF isn't giving you too much pain.

I have just got home, it was my bosses/friends 40th birthday earlier this week so we went to the pub for lunch and as it was quiet, she sent me home, not complaining!!  She has bought me another African Fertilty sculpture, a man to go with my lady, so i am just going to position it in the bedroom.  Lets hope it does the trick!!!


----------



## tracyb

I am just popping to Tesco's, if you are all gone by the time I get back have a great weekend


----------



## b3ndy

at the fertility statues! I'm ok....got horrible af type dragging pains, which are doing my head in ...especially since i've only JUST finished my first week of the 2ww! I'm going to send myself   next week.


----------



## flowerpot

Tracy        Hope to read some good news from you on Monday 

B3ndy, hiya chick. yeah dh is enjoying his job. he seems really settled which is a relief.  he'd have finished at 1pm today the lucky begga! do you normally get dragging pains? I'm sure i've read somewhere that its a good sign. have a look at the voting room  

Binty, your dh still not got anything?  my friend's dh has just lost his job, what is it and job losses at the moment   It will get better I'm sure for you   We went looking at kitchen floor and wall tiles last weekend, saw some we love but its all expense!

Will say bye bye girls just in case I don't get back on.
Have a great weekend xxxxx


----------



## KerryB

B3ndy...it does drive him mad. But some of this is for an investigation he's doing so its quite exciting! How sad am I!! You need something to take your mind off the 2nd week!

Tracy...hope the sculpture brings you more luck hun. Keeping everything crosed for you  

Binty...sounds like you could give DH the tiling to do!

Flower...have a good weekend honey.


----------



## janie77

Afternoon Girls

Sorry not been on today.  Just wanted to pop on and say hope you all have a great weekend - I have probably missed some of you already though  

Not read back through the posts - have I missed anything

Jane xxx


----------



## KerryB

No honey not really. I'm deliberating whether to test again, you know as soon as I do the witch will show so might leave it!

How are you feeling?


----------



## janie77

Try to hold out for a couple of days if you can      got any symptoms

I feel ok really, to be honest I could have gone to the office, my throat is scratchy and I am tired but other than that I feel fine.  The GP has actually signed me off for a week and said that I should rest up.


----------



## KerryB

Well do it then missy! I'll be sending   round otherwise! If you over do it it will linger and make you feel wretched.

No symptoms at all!!!


----------



## scratch

all over for me ladies. Looks like af here proper now. Oh well another month of loopy pills and Barcelona really will be a dirty weekend as it will be cd14


----------



## janie77

Yeah I think your right, need to get rest as I cant take anything to fight off the germs at the moment.  Keeping everything crossed for you     

Scratch so sorry the old witch has got you   .  Looks like you wont have time for sightseeing in Barcelona!


----------



## scratch

thats the plan I will strap him to the bed


----------



## KerryB

Scratch thats very early isn't it?


----------



## binty

Scratch - sorry AF got you hun -   that could be a novel way to enjoy Barcelona  

Janie - take the drs advice and rest up for the week otherwise you'll never get rid of the infection

Kerry - giving him the tiling could be fun as he's never done it before   really want to get those small tiles for the walls already have the floor tiles thanks to his bro ordering too many for his place.

Flower - no luck yet should hear back next week on the one with Dell really hope he gets it.  He keeps changing everything around at home moving stuff from one cupboard to another and now I can't find a thing   He's just called to say the washing is done and hanging up in the spare room, he's hoovered the whole house, cleaned the bathroom, taken my suit to the dry cleaners - can't really complain can I


----------



## b3ndy

how   is that....i posted before leaving work and it's not on here!!

Flower - i normally get the dragging feeling 3/4 days before af (when start spotting) but not this early. I won't try to read too much into it though, or i'lll send myself   before my 2ww is up! Good luck at the docs tonight

Jane - make sure you're all tucked up nice and warm and get dh to wait on you....(sorry tmi alert girls - did you find with pessaries that they 'leaked' more the longer you used them? only y'day was a horrid gunk fest for me)


Kerry  - an investigation  - how exciting - like Jane says - i'd hold out testing til Sunday if you can!

Scratch - sorry to hear the witch has got you ....my dh would LOVE me to strap him to the bed for a whole weekend!! won't let him near me at the mo! 

binty - when your hubby is done with your place he can come and teach my dh a thing or two about cleaning - he hasn't got a clue!!


----------



## KerryB

Right I'm off soon. Have a lovely weekend ladies   .

Love you lots
xxxxx


----------



## binty

everyone got loads to do before I leave tonight.


----------



## b3ndy

chicks

have a top weekend  (doesn't look like ours has got off to a good start  - mortgage peeps have been round to value house for re-mortgage and say won't complete it til we have a kitchen...and yet that's why we want the fecking money!!  so they're going to go ahead but RETAIN the cash til we finish the kitchen...looks like it might be grovel time to the outlaws for some help!)

good luck for testing Kerry!


----------



## tracyb

B3ndy, I am sure other people that have had IUI have had similar feelings, lets hope it is a good sign      The 2nd week of 2ww is always harder for me, when do you test?

Jane, do as the dr says, take the week off and rest  

Scratch, sorry AF got you but at least you can have some fun in Barcelona  

Back from Tesco and put shopping away and I am now ready for bed!!!  Goona change into PJ's and veg in front of tv, dh is cooking dinner


----------



## tracyb

B3ndy, how annoying    I used to work for a bank doing mortgages and we sometimes had to do that and it used to cause no end of problems!!!


----------



## b3ndy

ooh - that sounds a LOVELY way of spending your Friday Tracy! I'd love to tonight especially but we need to go round to folks for food ...unless I drive round in my pjs! 
not sure yet when to test - test day is 22nd but dh not back til 24th so if i'm being a good girl I'll wait til then but might send myself   doing it! 
Am so   about the mortgage as the current one doesn't even run out til the end of March anyway! grrrrrrrrr! why can't life ever be simple?!


----------



## janie77

Bye Kerry - Good luck for testing     

B3ndy - how annoying with the mortgage people   .  As for the pessaries, I always get a little leakage but some days it dies seem a little worse.  My clinic told me that the body absorbs as much as it needs so not to worry about the leakage.  Is the 2ww sending you crazy yet?  Stay positive chick.  I had AF symptoms about 4/5 days before AF was due     

Sarah - was it you that asked me if we had any nookie since the BFP?  I cant remember if it was you or B3ndy    I have looked back through the posts but I cant find it. Did  imagine it??  Anyway we haven't had any - DH isn't coming anywhere near me until at least 12 weeks  

Binty - sounds as though you have your DH well trained. Mine is clueless with anything in the house.

Tracy - sounds as though you have a lovely evening planned - hope DH cooks you something nice.

Scrath - I think you DH is going to love the trip to Barcelona  

If I have missed you then hope you have a fab weekend.  

love
Jane xxx


----------



## tracyb

22nd is ages away!!!  It will be nearer a 3ww!!!  If you can wait it might be easier, I think you will just have to see how you feel by this time next week and decide then.


----------



## janie77

22nd is my hubby's birthday - lets hope its a great day in more ways than one


----------



## b3ndy

cheers chicks..............i keep getting carried away as it is

Jane - it was Sarah that asked about the nookie!...and I'd be the same - I'm not letting dh near me already!!

Tracy - the hospital told me to wait at LEAST 17 days before testing ....and if I wait til dh gets home it'll be 19!!!!!!!


----------



## janie77

I was told to wait 17 days too but I tested early, I know its a bit naughty but I tested on the day AF was due. If you Dh is away, not surprised you want to wait for him to get back - stay positive   

Ahh, I thought it was Sarah.  No nookie in this house for a good  while yet


----------



## b3ndy

.....i'd be so worried if i even get a bfp it'll be a good nine months before any more 'getting jiggy' in the B3ndy household!!


----------



## tracyb

I'm with you on 9 months and then off course at least 6 weeks after that, then just maybe then!!!!


----------



## janie77

Well thats pretty much what I was thinking too, although I haven't mentioned any of this to DH yet  .


----------



## tracyb

Best to keep it quiet for now


----------



## janie77

Good Plan  .


----------



## tracyb

Dinner is served so i am logging off now  

Have a great weekend and Jane & B3ndy, both of you take it easy


----------



## b3ndy

...dh just asked why i was giggling lots! (I'll keep it a secret between you and me eh girls!   )


have a great weekend - and   for Sunday Tracy - remember to log on if you've got any news!!

Jane - rest up chick and take care.

Til Monday  (i've got a 4.30am start!  )

xxxx


----------



## janie77

See ya Tracy - Good luck for Sunday               

B3ndy - have a good one - and hope your still taking it easy          Boo hoo to the 4.30 start.

Jane xxxx


----------



## sarahstewart

Morning Ladies   apologies for Friday I had a busy afternoon and didn't get chance to log back on - sorry.

Had the af from hell......sooooooo heavy but seems to be finishing already   have my PCT on the 22nd.....that's your test day isn't it B3ndy?

Hope everyone had a good weekend we took my neice's and nephew bowling and for pizza y'day and had a great time   even DH said wouldn't it be nice if we had a family of our own to do stuff with   bless him.

Any gossip?  Tracy / Kerry have you tested?

Scratch -  did I read your af arrived?


----------



## tracyb

I tested this morning and BFN    AF will probably show tomorrow!!  Cold is a little better but still feel rubbish, I have no energy and hardly slept all weekend and spent most of yesterday in


----------



## flowerpot

Morning girls

Tracy (its not over yet chick hang on in there) and Scratch   

Sarah - bless your dh, mine says things like that all the time. Its a real choker   Sorry your AF has been so awful

B3ndy - bummer about the morgage. Hope ours is a little more helpful.  Do you have to owe a certain amount before they do home visits?  we've borrowed twice since buying the house and nobody came round to see us, although our house was cheap when we bought it.  You probably feel like you've been up all day starting at 4.30 

Kerry - how are you chick?

Bubbles -  hope things are ok with you and its not been too traumatic for you

Binty -  for dh's interviews etc.  That was the only good thing when dh was out of work, the house and garden were tidy 

Jane - how you feeling today 

Well I went to the GP on Friday. got Xenical and a referral for private IVF   She said I can collect it mid-week and I can do what I need to with it


----------



## scratch

good news about the ivf referral flower

I am about just not to clever. AF is horrid again and I have a really sore throat

s xx


----------



## flowerpot

S   keep your chin up chicken xxxx


----------



## sarahstewart

Tracy  but like Flower says its not over just yet  

Flower - that's great news .......I bet you are well excited about IVF    Have you started xenical yet?

 - Scratch


----------



## flowerpot

I am getting VERY excited but I have to remain calm and in perspective. Its just nice not to be in limbo but still have a few months inbetween to sort my weight and health out etc plus dh still isnt drinking 
Started Xenical yesterday morning, felt a bit strange last night, not sure if it was the tabs or if I'd overdone it at the gym and not eaten enough.  Have taken this mornings anyway so see how today goes. Just going swimming instead of gym tonight.  Not sure its gonna work as GP thought it was better in people who are having an unhealthy diet with fat, whereas I've been having a healthy WW diet anyway and therefore don't eat much fat (except naughty night  which I wont be having anymore!). Its more a scare tactic to stop people eating fat, whereas I dont anyway x


----------



## KerryB

Morning Lovelies,

well I had a really boring weekend! The most exciting thing I did was go to Morrisons, thats the only time I left the house! Felt really down yesterday, and Saturday really. Hormones....didn't test forgot to buy one but still no AF. I've been getting weird AF like pains but nothing happens. Its   Might stop on my way home and get one, you can guarantee that she will arrive then!

Scratch...sorry   is being horrid to you, and you have a sore throat  

Tracy....stay   hun. Hope you feel better today.

Flower...Oh Xenical, have you started it? Good luck with it! Did your GP say they'd give you that before reductil? Congrats on the referral! Its all go then!

Sarah...your day out sounds lovely. Its a killer when DH's say things like that!

B3ndy...hope your ok hun. Sorry to hear about the horrid mortgage people, what a pain.

Jane...how are you hun? How's your throat?

Bubble....hope things are looking up this week hun.

Well, DBB here all [email protected]@dy day again. I can't cope when she is, and I can't speak to DH until she's out the way! Pain in the   And still not dressed! Yuck!

xxxx


----------



## flowerpot

sorry Af is giving you the run around Kerry, lets hope its a positive sign   
Yeah on xenical - i've asked you a few questions on the diet thread (sorry!!).  GP didnt think reductil would be any good to me, even less than xenical.


----------



## scratch

feel pants and want to go home. and just had a row with dh


----------



## flowerpot

can't you go Scratch?  Just say you don't feel well. Sounds like you need to be at home hun


----------



## bubbleicious

Morning girls- hope everyone had a good weekend. 

B3ndy- sorry about the mortgage hun, do you have another plan or will you have to wait until end of mortgage? Keeping everything crossed for you - only a week to go.  

Kerry- Hope you are feeling a bit better today, do you think you will test today if you pick one up or wait until the morning?

Flower- I know someone who used to take xenical, she said it worked really well, but takes a bit of getting used to. She also said that as well as stripping all the fat out of what you eat, it gave her bad tummy cramps if she tried to eat something naughty on it so she only did it once! Good luck for your weight loss.

Sarah- it is nice in a way when DH's say things like that though even though it hurts- make you realise they are thinking about it just as much. Good luck for your PCT appt on 22nd- hopefully it will be a VERY joyful day between you and b3ndy! Sorry AF was bad for you but at least she took the hint and only stayed for a little while.

scratch- sorry AF got you bad, have you got work today or can you curl up and have a duvet day?

Janie- good morning hun- you still feeling sick?  

hi to anyone i've missed.

Well... I am soooo bloated. I cant get my jeans done up and i know its not weight cause i lost 1.5lb at WW this week. I put my watch on yesterday(i have it quite snug), and my wrists are swollen too- i had to take it off as my fingers started tingling  

Keep getting a sharp pain in my left (.) too, and cant keep my eyes open. I was ready for bed at 3pm yesterday. 
Still- i said i wouldn't and i am- over analysing     I can feel that I am convincing myself i am pg deep down- you just watch me come crashing back down at the end of the month....... 

Don't work too hard ladies!!


----------



## scratch

I might go soon but I have the dentish this afternoon with dd. So I cant go to bed as it takes weekes to get an appointment

bubbles drink loads of water sounds like water retention. I get it really bad


----------



## sarahstewart

Go and put your feet up scratch   

kerry - hope its a positive sign those af pains...I know I got worse ones than usual when I got my BFP    

Bubble -  for you sending lots of     and I agree with scratch get drinking some water.

I have just booked us a night in a spa hotel in bristol for sunday night cos we have PCT first thing Monday and thought it would be nice to have a night away (even if it is only 30 miles away  )


----------



## b3ndy

morning chicks - or is it afternoon - I'm feeling slightly   after my early start today! 

bubblicious - i read back over posts at weekend - sorry to hear about your business nightmare - I hope you and your dh get back on track, what a horrible start to the year. 

flower - good stuff on the xenical and the ivf referral - like you say it's all helping lead you in the right direction now. How exciting.

Scratch - sorry the old witch got you and your'e feeling pants today. Is that why you've had a run in with dh? tell him to be nice to you - you're not well! 

Sarah - what a mare with af this month - but like I said it def takes a while for them to settle down after a lap...and fingers crossed for the 22nd (yes same day as my test day - though i've decided to wait til dh is home on the 24th!)

Kerry - I had a very quiet weekend too - the highlight of which was buying a loo and basin for our new downstairs loo - whey hey!! I wonder what the old witch is up to?...what cd are you on?

Tracy, sorry to hear it was a BFN hon...but what cd are you on? could you have tested too early?

binty - hi ya chick - hope you're ok and not too busy today!


everything quiet with me at mo - no news - no signs....just v tired - got a huge spot arrived on chin yesterday and still giving Windy Miller a run for his money!


----------



## scratch

dirty minx!!!


----------



## sarahstewart

B3ndy - I was telling DH about f*nny candles and that I was undecided about front or back bum....you should have seen his face  

    men have no idea do they?


----------



## bubbleicious

you have me in stitches talking about the [email protected] candles- i can imagine what my BF's face would be like if we ever have to do it. I am the sort of person who, if i have something to say i'll say it(not to be nasty though) and if we were in a restaurant one night and i was thinking about it i would have to bring it up there and then.(out of ear shot of others of course). BF would be mortified in case anyone heard! No pride have I?   

B3ndy- I have a big spot right in the middle of my chin- am really hoping it goes down before it gets any bigger  , and i am extremely tired too. Can't see mine being pg related as i only ovulated a week ago but yours could be! fingers crossed!


----------



## KerryB

Might test later will see how brave I feel. CD40 I think!


----------



## sarahstewart

kerry

really must get some work done today


----------



## KerryB

DBB is doing my head in...still not dressed!


----------



## b3ndy

yuk yuk yuk - at that minger DBB still in her nightie - does it ever get washed? good luck for testing hon!!

  at talking to your dh about f*nny candles Sarah ...I had to show one to my dh the other night he was so intrigued! .....and I think front bottom been ok so far ...I just knew my back bottom would react if I used that!

bubblicious - don't give up hope....what cd are you on?

scratch - you going home early hon?


----------



## bubbleicious

b3ndy- CD21 today. Ov'd on CD14/15 and AF due on CD33ish. any clues? I dont half torture myself   stupid c0w aren't i?


----------



## scratch

cant go early today I owe that much time I darent

Oh just a quickie. This was my first month back on clomid and I only had a 23 day cycle?? any ideas?


----------



## b3ndy

you're not a stupid cow at all.....i guess it all depends on how regular your luteal phase is...mine changes each month (btw - i;m on cd 21 today too!)

scratch - that's wierd! only 23 days? have you had a progesterone blood test this month?


----------



## flowerpot

Whilst I think on girls, that Panaroma programme is on tonight BBC1 at 8.30pm


 B3ndy and Bubbles x


----------



## KerryB

I've Sky+'d it. DH is working late so we will watch it together.

God I hate Mondays!


----------



## scratch

I didnt have my day 21 bloods done this month  but I am thinking that maybe I should have them done this month. I dont think I will still be awake for the panorama programme. I can feel a very early night coming on


----------



## bubbleicious

b3ndy-remind me, what day was your IUI again? looks like we are cycle buddies then! and have the same symptoms too so are we going with keeping positive?  

my luteal phase is 18 days pretty much every month. I thought your luteal phase couldn't change? I know it can change from person to person but i thought it stay the same individually. 

scratch- do you know what day you ov'd? if you ov'd quite early then this should be fine- it just dpends on the thickness of the womb lining doesn't it. theoretically tho, even if you ov'd on day 12/13, your luteal phase is still fine at 10 days plus. Good luck x


----------



## flowerpot

Scratch - any idea when you ov?

Kerry - yeah I'm gonna sky+ if dh isnt back from the gym.  Were gonna start watching all the episodes of that bbc1 series that was on that we've got on sky+ too soon!  I've just noticed on another board that CARE have a forum like this one to chat on, might be worth us having a nosey at that soon


----------



## scratch

havent a clue when I ov'd as usual


----------



## bubbleicious

Right am off into town to get a few bits and pieces. I just text BF and said "I can't get my jeans done up,what do i do if they fall down when i'm in boots or something" and he just replied "just smile and pull them up" I had the full visionary picture of it happening too and it made me giggle.  I told him if something that embarrasing happened we'd have to move house. 

see you later.


----------



## sarahstewart

urghhhh DBB in her PJ's kerry?  That is gross  

Sal - I started spotting 10 DPO this month so am gonna ask my cons about LP mine changes every month as does my first part of cycle (forgot what that is called...can someone remind me?)

Bubble - hope your jeans don't fall down....hope you and BF are coping OK with everything ....just wanted to know I am thinking of you.  

Flower - Imight watch it or sky + it


----------



## b3ndy

haven't got a clue what it's called sarah...but mine changes Bubblicious (not least of all when I'm on various medications) I had my procedure on the 5th.

I'll def be watching the Panorama prog tonight - makes me   the way the media seem to have it in for the man in charge of the clinic in question. I've seen some other press info today from **** on the clinic which also adds fuel to the fire.


----------



## flowerpot

is it someone are ARCG (?sp) B3ndy?


----------



## KerryB

She's finally dressed!


----------



## b3ndy

that's soooo gross Kerry!

as far as I'm aware it is that clinic Flower


----------



## KerryB

It will be interesting to see what is said.


----------



## janie77

Afternoon chicks

How is everyone??  I am still in my PJ's, I hate being ill, I am so rubbish at doing nothing and I am totally bored.

Sarah - sorry you have had such a horrid AF.  Good luck for the PCT on 22nd.  Sounds as though you had a lovely weekend with your niece and nephew.

Tracy - sorry about the BFN    don't give up hope though hun, it ain't over yet   

Scratch - think I may have missed you.  Sorry your not feeling well, hope you feel better very soon  

Flower - great news on the IVF referall, thats pretty exciting stuff, things are really starting to move forward for you now.  Hope the xenical works out for you too.  I had a look on the CARE message board a while ago - its not as good as FF    Panorama is about Mr. T at the ARCG, he was on Child against all odds too and according to the Sunday Times he is worth over 20 million quid and is the richest doctor in the UK, it said in the paper that he has some of the best success rates in the country so I don't know why the media is having a go at him - guess all will become clear after tonight's programme

Kerry - sorry you had a boring weekend.  Sometimes it does you good though to have a couple of quiet days.  Sorry to hear that you have been feeling down  .  Sending you lots of    has AF been this late before?  Buckets of luck for testing hun      

Binty - how are you hun??  Hope your OK and not working to hard.

Bubble - I used to have loads of bloating and water retention on Clomid too, think its a common side effect, it can make you feel pretty uncomfortable though.  Hope your OK.

B3ndy - the first week of the waiting has gone now chick, how you feeling?  Hope the 2ww isn't driving you too crazy      I bet your exhausted after such an early start today.  

Hope I haven't missed anyone, its hard work catching up with you lot  

Jane xxx


----------



## flowerpot

you still feeling rough Jane?  it probably doesnt help that you can't have antibiotics 

Just had a nosey on the IVF board, they are all really angry about the programme, sounds like it could be the usual media having a go at IVF once again without reason.  I'm sure it must be frustrating for the girls who are under his care.  it will probably end up winding us all up!  My FIL said he was on the child against all odds one.


----------



## scratch

oooo janie you lucky bugger. I would love to be at home in bed but no chance


----------



## janie77

Yep, still feeling poo.  On top of the laryngitis I now have a stinking cold and swollen glands.  Must have some sort of infection lurking somewhere as have had a temperature in the night too.  Cant take a thing so will just have to sit this one out.  

Aww Scratch, sorry hun  

Yeah the girls that are under that doctor must find it really hard at times like this when the media are having a go.


----------



## binty

Hi girls,

Sorry no time for personals at the mo - hope your are all ok.

Looks like its another busy week for me so may not be on much.

Will try to pop back on later to catch up.

Binty


----------



## flowerpot

Binty  hope your ok chick xxxx


----------



## tracyb

Flower, great news about the IVF referal and the Xenical, I hope it does the trick for you  

Scratch, sorry AF is bein so horrid to you    No idea about the short cycle, I have never had a cycle shorther than 28 days.  When are you going to agve your IUI?

Sarah, Hotel on Sunday sounds lovely, great idea  

Kerry, glad DBB is finally dressed!!  Sorry you were down at the weekend, me too    Bloodly hormones!!  I would do a test just to put your mind at rest.

B3ndy, sorry you are still suffering with wind, they had the same affect on me   I went for front bottom too!!

Jane, sorry you are feeling so poo, just rest up and take it easy, that is all you can do.

Bubble, it is so hard not to analyse everything, good luck for this cycle  

Feel a little better now, had another cry this morning but think I have got it out o my system now.  I just want AF to show so I can stop this stupid steroids


----------



## flowerpot

Awww tracy  don't cry hon xxx

Sarah, great idea about the hotel - sounds fab


----------



## tracyb

There is a swwepstake to guess when FF will reach 1 million posts, it is on 990,662 when I just looked

Anyway I noticed that our very own Flower is the 5th most frequent poster!!!!  You go girl!!!!


----------



## bubbleicious

hi girls am back, my jeans didn't fall down! I did them up for a bit! I went to the acupuncture clinic(chinese), and have got a leaflet from them just wanted to know what you girls thought. He seemed very nice and said that the first meeting is about an hour long, where they dicuss in detail with you what you are hoping to obtain from thw treatment and your reason for having it. They then do your first 30min session. It is £25 for about 30mins, is this good/bad? I thought it was quite reasonable and it put my mind at ease that it explains on the leaflet that they do accupuncture for fertility probs. Also bypassed holland and barrat(not part of plan), and practically emptied their store! BF managed to get some money the other day and gave me some so i spent it   unlike me i'm normally a hoarder. So i came out with korean ginseng for him(improves count and motility), red flower blossoms and agnus castus for me. Does anyone know if agnus castus is ok to take while om clomid or do they conflict?

You are going to think i am completely strange now but..... I found some ph texting sticks online, which are normally used for urine. Then i thought why couldn't i use them to test acidity of CM. BF and i are both adamant that this is the problem and could do with getting a post coital test done but do not have the money. I don't get EWCM either- on clomid or off, so was planning on testing CM to see if it is similar to BF's  ......Ok now you all think i've flipped i'm going to go and sit in the corner and rock


----------



## flowerpot

am i ?!?!!!! gawd   don't know whether to be chuffed or ashamed ha ha


----------



## scratch

flower the chatterbox. But your always there for evryone thats why you have so many posts chick

I am off home now to sort myself out before the dentist. 

I promise to be more fun tomorrow

Have a nice night ladies

S xxx


----------



## bubbleicious

help- i have the urge to do a test. I AM ON CD21 what is happening to me   i am not normally this bad and theres everyone else so calm and collected....


----------



## janie77

Flower    , Scratch is right, what would we do with you 

Scratch - Bye chick, hope you feel better soon   

Bubble - I wouldn't take Agnus Castus while on Clomid.  I used to take it to try and lower my FSH but my clinic strongly advised against using any herbal remedies while on Clomid or any other fertility drugs.  Not sure about testing your own CM.  Maybe you could have a chat to your GP about this and see if he can arrange for some tests to be carried out. STEP AWAY FROM THE PEE STICKS   its way too early for you to test, it would just be a waste of a pee stick.


----------



## flowerpot

omg! i can't believe that...are you sure nobody has pinched my id 

i notice clomid has got a lot of mentions in the stats too http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?action=stats

bubbles step away from the pee sticks 

see ya scratch

i'm logging out to work!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## flowerpot

bubbles, will your clinic not do a PCT for you?


----------



## tracyb

Bubble, it is far to early to test, do not test yet    If you are thinking about acupuncture you should really check if they are registered with the British Acupunctre Council, there is some info on the Comp Therapy boards.  Sorry can't help with the other things.


----------



## tracyb

Flower, you had better not tell your boss, he will think you never do any work


----------



## bubbleicious

ok i will restrain myself. I should keep them locked in a cupboard and only let BF have the key   I'm the same with the opk's i keep thinking shall i do another one as im curious as to whether it would come up positive still or not and if it would change if i was pg, but i've got you lovely ladies keeping me in check 

we are not under the care of anyone flower- they out me on clomid for 6 months- then told me to come off it after one month as it didn't get me pg(i still had two dominant follies and i did ov). so i spoke to gp who said i could take clomid if i wanted and it wouldn't do me any harm. The specialist said if oyu're not pg in 6 months come back and we'll start ivf!! Well we know we can't get ivf, they already told us we'd have to pay as BF has DD. So no tests available at the moment for us. To top it all off, i asked the gp to send a letter to specialist to say we wanted to go back for appt as we are not pg and discuss next stage and they have sent it through as a brand new referral with blood test for me etc! they really get on my nerves to be honest they have upset me so much with the way we(haven't) been treated. 

flower- looks like you are a little chatterbox  

promis i won't test for at least another week   otherwise you'll have the   onto me


----------



## b3ndy

C-ya Scratch - hope you feel better tomorrow

I'm offski too now ladies - I'll log on laters from home

S
xx

(and remember - not ALL media bods are bad! I promise there are some decent types out there  )


----------



## flowerpot

mind you, if you think i've been an FF member since January 2005


----------



## flowerpot

Awww B3ndy, course there are chick, you are one of them   
See ya hun xxx


----------



## janie77

Aww B3ndy we know that you are one of the lovely ones   Bye


----------



## sarahstewart

OMG Flower that is soooo cool congrats to you   chatterbox!!!!!  I have been here since August 2005  

Bubble - when you go back to cons ask for a PCT.......would you be prepared to egg share if did IVF?  That would bring the cost down. 

B3ndy- Love you lots


----------



## sarahstewart

does anyone know how i find the FF sweepstake on posts?


----------



## flowerpot

I'm very embarressed 

Not sure if its because i'm always chatting on here and the diet thread, or (as I like to think) through helping everyone else 

Sarah, i think its on girl/boy chat...hang on


----------



## flowerpot

here you go chick http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=80591.0


----------



## tracyb

Sorry Flower, I didn't mean to embarress you, I was just shocked when I saw your name!!!!  Of course it is because you are so wonderful


----------



## janie77

I'm logging off for a bit - think I need to have a sleep.

Hopefully will catch you later before you all finish, but if I miss any of you then hope you have a nice evening  

Jane xx


----------



## tracyb

Jane, have a nice sleep


----------



## flowerpot

Enjoy the snooze Jane 

Kerry - have a look at Piper's posting here, thought it would interest you http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=76790.0 I'm still waiting on the PCT coming back to me, will start pestering tomorrow if nothing has come through.


----------



## sarahstewart

oh poo I have missed the sweepstake its closed   where does it say Flower is the 5th poster?


----------



## flowerpot

just read up a few posts from me hun i've put the link on


----------



## tracyb

I think it is terrible that if you go private, you can lose a NHS funded cycle.  I only get one cycle but if I went private, I would lose that!!  The only good thing is that the wait isn't too long in my area!!


----------



## flowerpot

flowerpot said:


> omg! i can't believe that...are you sure nobody has pinched my id
> 
> i notice clomid has got a lot of mentions in the stats too http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?action=stats


----------



## flowerpot

it is disgusting, i dont see what difference it makes, if we are paying ourselves, why should our NHS entitlement suffer.  i'm interested to see what my pct comes back with


----------



## tracyb

Keep chasing them, mine took ages to get back to me!!


----------



## flowerpot

I will, i'm giving them until tomorrow which is a week


----------



## bubbleicious

sarah- i think i will ask for a pct, but the ivf is a no go at the moment due to complete lack of cash. can't pay the rent let alone anything else  i dont think egg shre is for me either but not sure.


----------



## KerryB

Flower...that good news I suppose, at least if we pay for one cycle we still have two NHS goes left. No word from my PCT either yet. Rubbish! I still think its awful that you lose any, and for those lovely ladies who only get one go, I'm disgusted. even more so at those who don't get any funding for IVF!


----------



## sarahstewart

My PCT have stopped NHS funded IVF but they refered me for my cycle before they did....BUT I don't feel ready for IVF and am not sure how long before I lose it    we have savings to pay privately for IUI and am hoping we won't need IVF.

OMG clomid the oldies is in the stats!!!!!  Flower I reckon someone has stolen your ID surely you don't post more than minxy ?  

Bubble - ask them and also ask them about any other options like IUI?


----------



## flowerpot

i think someone has pinched my id too!  

On browsing through the IVF board, there are some people who have to wait until they are 36 to get NHS IVF, and for some there is a 17 year wait if they are below a certain age.  Thats disgusting.

Kerry, are we definitely 3 goes at st mary's?  I seem to think we are but no idea where i got that info from!!


----------



## KerryB

I think its no of posts isn't it, not how frequently you post? Still, you must be a chatterbox and a good listener  

Sarah...Lets hope you don't need it. I would try and get it in writing that you've got that one cycle though, just in case. Might save you more money.

Flower...is it worth ringing St Mary's?


----------



## flowerpot

yeah its number of posts. i'm taking the fact that i've been here so long 

when the pct come back to me i'll ring them eh?  Like i said to dh though, what would we do if they say we will lose our NHS goes, not go private? it would still be 2 years to wait.  I reckon we'd still go private and just lose out. lets hope it isnt that though.  it would be good if you had failed private IVF to know that you were still on your way to having it for free again


----------



## tracyb

The other thing to consider is that although they say 3 goes and a 3 year wait, will it be 3 years??  They could change their policy at any time and by the time you get to the top of the list the criteria could change.  I don't mean to scare anyone, but if it was me I wouldn't totally trust that in 3 years (from going on the list) that you will def get 3 goes at IVF.

Natasha thought she was at the top of her list but has now been told they are around 6 months behind!!


----------



## KerryB

Very True Tracy!

Flower....it'll be next year our names come up hun, December for me & dh.


----------



## flowerpot

very true.  when were you listed december 05 then? thats 3 years to december 08?  Yeah, we were listed Jan 06 so that gives us a date of Jan 09


----------



## b3ndy

back again!

on the ivf private and Nhs topic - i was told by one doctor (and I wont name names) that if I went for private Ivf they would not inform my GP if I didn't want them to and so this wouldn't affect any NHs goes that I would qualify for. And in fact at the new clinic we're going to in March - one of their forms says on it that we can choose to stop them informing our GP or PCt about any treatment (though of course they recommend it in case anything goes wrong and you have to be rushed to hospital or anything)
I haven't even been put on an IVF list yet....they can't until I use all of my IuI's apparantly (and we got a letter at the weekend saying they had me down for SIX! ....which considering they wait a month in between treatment for that would mean I wouldn't even get put anywhere near a list for at least TWELVE MONTHS! )

Flower -    at those FF stats...though I see Mrs Nikki is down to and she's been gone for months...so she must have posted for England when she was here!


----------



## tracyb

It might be worth checking if you can pay for IUI without affecting your IVF entitlement.

I just read my PCT policy and any assisted conception treatment would lose me my entitlement!!!


----------



## flowerpot

I've just been on the bbc website and they have the usual IVF comments where people can post replies, i shouldnt have read it  winds me up every time they do this


----------



## tracyb

I think they make it so complicated and diificult to get info in the hope that you just go private anyway!!

B3ndy, 6 goes is great but not so great if you have to wait a month in between each one!!!  Focus on each cycle and believe that it will be the one


----------



## flowerpot




----------



## tracyb

Flower, big mistake!!!!  I had a look earlier and it is unbeleiveable the views of some people, but try not to take it to heart, best not to read them!!


----------



## b3ndy

Oh god - like - 'why do they think its their right there are too many children in this world without parents etc etc?'

Tracy - my thinking is if we can't do it at least by the third strike I'm not hanging around to do 6


----------



## flowerpot

I know, I should know better. I remember the last time they did it


----------



## b3ndy

all I have to do is open the Daily Mail to get my blood boiling! especially on their so called IvF 'exposes'


----------



## flowerpot

B3ndy - yep thats the ones.  "why does anyone have a right to a child" blah blah blah.  I've put a reply in but whether they post it is another matter. I've said that probably most of the negative comments on there are from non-maternal people.  If they felt the way we did they wouldnt say what they say.


----------



## tracyb

B3ndy, sounds like a plan      

I need to get a bit of work done before I leave for the day, so everyone have a lovely evening


----------



## b3ndy

night night Tracy!

Flower - think I've just read your comment - well put....as for this pratt.....

"Since when was IVF natural. I have no objection to people trying to produce a baby, but this like some other treatments I could mention should not be at the expense of life saving / pain reducing treatments. The NHS is there to save lives. If you can't conceive naturally my heart goes out to you, but you must learn to get over it. There can never be a right to the tax payer funding IVF"

Why should I - as a taxpayer - pay for cancer treatment for smokers who should know better than to kill themselves slowly and painfully through a habit that gives them so called 'joy' ...what about the real joy of being able to experience what it's like to have a child??


----------



## flowerpot

EXACTLY!!!!!!!! so my comment is on? will have a look see if they have doctored it

had to just laugh, on my last post I put "toss.ers" and it was changed to "person who tosses"


----------



## b3ndy




----------



## flowerpot

yip, my comment is on and 3 people have recommended it.  Ooooh if i could get hold of some of those "people who toss" !!


----------



## flowerpot

B3ndy - its just done the same to me AGAIN, and what it did to you the other day where you know you have posted a reply but when you go back in it isnt there?!!! I posted on Autumn 2006 girls a reply to sooty that has vanished 

Off soon girlies, have a great night 
love ya lots xxxx


----------



## b3ndy

I could certainly toss a few things in their directions
that is odd about the posting - I thought I was going   and had posted it in the wrong place!  

have a good night hon.

love someone who doesn't want to 'learn to get over it!'


----------



## flowerpot

xxxx


----------



## janie77

Blimey I have only been gone for a little while and its gone mad on here.

We didn't tell our GP about our private treatment and he didn't have a clue until I went to see him and told him I was pg.  On the consent form you have to give permission for the clinic to tell your GP, we didn't consent to this so he wasn't informed.  As for the NHS waiting list and if going private affects you free go, I'm afraid I don't know as we never went on the NHS list - by the time we eventually decided to get some help DH was 46  and we knew St. Marys had a 3 year wait which would have meant he would have been almost 50 before we got to the top of the list.  Fortunately we had some savings but to be honest our IUI was very reasonably priced and didn't cost half as much as we expected.

Flower and Kerry - someone I know had IVF at St. Mary's recently - she waited just over 2 years to get to the top of the list.  I don't know how many goes she will get but she has had one full cycle and has 4 frosties and they said she gets 4 FET's as part of the one cycle.

Am not going to look at the BBC thing it will just make me too mad.


----------



## janie77

Ahh, missed some of you while I was typing   have a nice night xxx


----------



## KerryB

Flower...if you remember when we were listed we were told 2.5 years wait. We were listed June 06 so we should come up Dec 08. If you were listed Jan 06 you should come up Jul 08.

I'm not going to give those nasty people any of my time, if they have nothing better to do than comment on smething they nothing about, they can all go to hell. 

B3ndy...I hope you posted that smoking comment, I completley agree! 

Janie..hope your feeling better after your sleep.


----------



## sarahstewart

hey peeps

I can't look at that website cos it will make me   count to 10 ladies and think we are better people  

Juts thought I would pop on and say byeeeeeeeee sorry I haven't been around this afters....it seems my mornings skiving on here are catching up with me  

talk tomorrow!

Love you all  

BTW this is way TMI but I am gonna tell you anyway   I am taking medication to bring on CM for my PCT and OMG I am gonna have to wear an ST if it carries on like this     loads of CM what a shame its not real and we aren't TTC this month


----------



## b3ndy

.....gross but VERY funny Sarah.... 

Kerry - I didn't bother posting the comment coz I knew i'd get into a cyber   with some of those losers that have posted onto that site and wouldn't waste the effort on them!

Jane - how you feeling now hon? I take it you're still off work?


----------



## janie77

Sarah......eeewwwww  

B3ndy - still feeling [email protected] and I'm still off work - I'm under doctors orders to stay at home and rest. How are you doing?  Hope your still getting as much rest as possible and not doing any heavy lifting etc.

Just going to go and bung a casserole in the oven - be back in a bit but if I miss any of you I'll catch up with you tomorrow


----------



## KerryB

Bye lovelies, talk tomorrow.

xxxx


----------



## b3ndy

mmmm casserole  - what I'd give to be able to bung sommit in the over at the mo - starting to get on my nerves now not having a kitchen.
talking of 'buns in oven's' I am still taking it easy...just wish it were the 24th and we were put out of our misery.....God I sooooo want this to work....I'll be gutted if it doesn't.

anyhow - nuff of the gloom - i'm off for a nap after my early start to catch up on some beauty sleep (i'll be out for hours then!  )

have a top night chicks!

S
xx


----------



## bubbleicious

hi girls, i have been really busy this pm, but wanted to pop on and wish you all a lovely evening. sorry if i missed anyone!

speak tomorrow! 

p.s- BF has got a job already what a star!!!! fill you in tomorrow x


----------



## janie77

A back but I thik I have missed you all now.


----------



## sarahstewart

Morning  

Bubble well done BF  

Got loads to do this morning......be back later.

I watched that panorama programme, how sad and obvioulsy infertile am I?  The lady described herself as having holidays and cats and trying to get on with life.......I  turned it off after 20 mins but have sky + it.  Flower - isn't Prof Leiberman at your hospital?

talk in a bit.

sarah


----------



## flowerpot

Morning chicks
how are we?
Bubbles great news about the job 

I wish i'd never watched that panorama programme. dh was fuming and then so upset after we watched it, its like mixed emotions, Mr T is obviousy supberb with what he does there is no doubt about it, dh called him a genius, but the amounts of money they are asking people to pay is outrageous. And then you have john jerry signing a new deal with chelsea on something like £125,000 per week and me and dh are trying to scrape £4,000 together.  yeah sarah, Lieberman is the IVF specialist at St Marys, he runs the private clinic MFS too, but we've applied for CARE instead.  Right near the end he was fuming and choked by what he had just witnessed. Seemed a really nice genuine bloke, I've not met him before


----------



## scratch

morning

I met brian liberman when I worked at st  marys. He did my d and c after my first m/c. Very very nice man

Sore throat ois still killing me god knows why I came in today

s xx

bubble  well done on your bf


----------



## flowerpot

you should of stayed off Scratch, we never get any thanks. Although I'm the worst person for coming in ill.

back in a bit, must do some work xxx


----------



## flowerpot

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=80677.180

I really feel for the girls who are under ARGC, they mustnt know whether they are coming or going.

I'm just a bit alarmed because somebody has put something about "I wonder if Lister and CARE are shaking in their boots" oh heck! not a good sign for me


----------



## flowerpot

i'm going to get on with my work, i'm getting myself in a right tizzy, i've been on CARE, HFEA etc etc.  Its no good !!!!


----------



## sarahstewart

Sal....Flower is right you should have stayed at home   I woke up in the night with a sore throat but it seems ok now.

Flower - don't let it wind you up hun......   I am sure everything will be OK


----------



## tracyb

Morning girls  

AF has shown up, I feel ok just relieved that I know where I am at and I can stop the steroids.

I watched the programe last night and it annoyed me that they started off by saying that as us woman are leaving it later we are all looking to have IVF      I have been ttc since I was 28!!!  Flower, the reason they mentioned CARE & Lister on the other thread is because they also offer immune treatment (IVIG) which is the unproven treatment Mr T offers.


----------



## KerryB

Morning,

Flower....don't get wound up about it hun. CARE aren't under investigation are they, I'm sure it was a speculative comment meaning they could be investigated but I'm sure they won't be. We'll be fine going there, don't worry. I forgot to ask when you are going to send off your referral. Are you going to time it to get seen after the open evening?

Scratch..sorry you feel pants hun. You should go home and rest.

Sarah... 

Tracy...so sorry she turned up hun  .

xxx


----------



## flowerpot

Tracey  sorry hun, at least you know where you are upto chick 

Kerry, any news on AF?  Thanks chick.  I'm getting stressed and wound up already and its only just starting.   Thanks to Tracey for clearing that up - that its about the IVIG treatment.  I did hear them say on the programme that "two other centres offer this". Care and Lister must be them.   I'm not sure what to do chick, I can collect my letter from GP this week, I don't know whether to send it in and see what date I get then ring them and ask for it after the open evening, like postpone it.  They should be around the same time (April - ie 12 weeks) so it might time OK.  I've got the MFS pack to look at as well. Dh wants to compare success rates and costs and see what he thinks so i've printed both off this morning.   I trust Janie, and she liked CARE.  Its nice to know of people who have been there.  I'm gonna get dh to come on FF and read the comments on the IVF boards etc.


----------



## sarahstewart

Tracy -  what's your next step hun?  

kerry - any news


----------



## scratch

come on Kerry!!!!!

I want to go home boohoo


----------



## tracyb

Sarah, I will carry on ttc naturally until I have IVF, as long as I can get some more steroids, I have enough for 1 more cycle but then will have to get some more from my doctor if he is willing to give them to me!!!


----------



## KerryB

Flower....I need to have a look but is there any info on teh IVF thread about MFS? I think we'd prefer Care but not fully investigated MFS yet. Sorry for being thick but what is IVIG?? Good idea getting DH to read through stuff on here, I might do that too.

No news....didn't test! Didn't get to the chemist in time. I will stop on my way home tonight and get one.


----------



## flowerpot

Kerry - haven't seen anything on MFS on the IVF board. The only reason I know about it is firstly I thought Lieberman must do private somewhere plus Janie went for a consultation there.  IVIG is something to do with immune tests.  Last night Mr T was shown to offer some sort of test which cost a lot of money which is thought not to be proven. Forgive my ignorance as I don't know much about it, its the first time I've heard about it.  But they said two other centres were offering this test also which must be lister and care.  I've read a lot of girls on the ARGC forum (set up especially because of last night) and some of them are all for it.  Just alarmed me a bit that CARE might be offering something that isnt regulated or something.


----------



## bubbleicious

Morning girls, 

Sorry so many of you are upset this morning because of the program- we went out so i missed it but i'm glad now to be honest! BF was reading about it in the paper and his thoughts were if he has mananged to achieve 2,300 births in 7 years out of one practice then surely he's doing something right. We thought that the programshould have thought about putting the money into helping develop and investigate the practices that are proving to be so effective but no doubt they will want to make an 'example' out of him. Anywy,enough of that or i'll get wound up too!  

kerry- what CD you on now hun? I hope this is a really good sign and you will be posting in the morning with a bfp! good luck   

tracy- sorry af arrived hun, hope you are feeling ok. Hope the doc gives you some more steriods for when you need them  

Flower- hope you aren't worrying too much, the media will have a field day over this, try not to let it get to you hun (easier said than done). when you said MFS were you on about midland fertility services?  

scratch- you should go home and put your feet up- at least you made the effort but you could probably do with resting x

thanks for all of your well wishes on the job front- I am so pleased, and he's got a lovely package out of them it looks like he won't be much worse off than when we had the business and no stress! We have managed to find buyers for most of the workshop stuff too. Looks like we are still declaring bankrupt though as there is no way we can raise even half of the money we owe so will have to have it written off. But.. at least its not all bad eh! 

have got docs at 11.40 so am going to shower and get ready will speak when i'm back 

Have a nice day girls x


----------



## flowerpot

great stuff Bubbles, sounds like things are at least moving in a better direction.  MFS is Manchester Fertility Services   you did the right thing not watching it!! if anyone wants to see it you can get it from www.bbc.co.uk/news plus there are statements on their from the HFEA


----------



## tracyb

IVIG is a treatment offered for immune issues.  Most clinics will only offer steroids if anything if they think you have immune issues (natural killer cells amongst other things), some doctors don't believe immune issues have anything to di with mc or IVF failure.  My dr was willing to let me try the steroids as I have had 2 mc whilst on aspirin and heparin (blood thiners) but a lot of other doctors wouldn't as there has not been enough research into immune issues and therfore is not proven.

IVIG is made up from lots of peoples blood, I think it is some sort of protein and Mr T, plus Care & Lister offer this treatment plus some clinics in America.

The blood tests are to see if you have immune issues, I have had some of these done on NHS but not as many as you would have done by the ARGC, they send them off to a lab in Chicago and the tests are more comprehensive.

I know of several woman that have the same blood condition as me, that had more mc on just aspirin and heparin but once they added steroids it worked, which is why I pushed to try the steroids.

The problem isn't that Steroids and IVIG aren't regulated, it is that their use for Fertility treatment is unproven.

I hope that makes sense....


----------



## flowerpot

Tracy thats a great help


----------



## flowerpot

Kerry - I've heard back from Bury PCT.  I do lose an NHS go for every private one I have.  She has sent me some info to read, I will email it onto you from my work email addy. Let me know if you dont get it, it might go into your junk filter xxx


----------



## KerryB

Thanks hun, still not heard back from Cheshire PCT. Pain in the  

Tracy...thanks for the info hun, much appreciated.

Bubble...really pleased things seem to be looking up hun. Are you looking for a job as well? Good luck at the Dr's.

DBB is in a foul mood today, so I'm job hunting. Found one yesterday part tie secretary in my village that I might apply for. I could then get something else part time as well.  Has anyone heard of Partylite? Thats who did my candle party. The lady who took it thinks I'd be a good consultant and is trying to recruit me! Might be quite good!

xxx


----------



## flowerpot

that would be a fun job Kerry!  I've just emailed it you, and have forwarded it to my hotmail to send you from there in a bit too.  I actually emailed them again chasing them up, might be worth you doing that too x


----------



## tracyb

Kerry, if you took the pt job plus worked for Partylite, that could work out quite good  

Bubble, glad BF has found a job, that must be a huge relief!!

Flower, good that you have heard back from PCT but not so good that you lose a NHS go.  What about if you paid for IUI, would that affect your IVF entitlement?

Scratch, I hope you aren't feeling too rough  

Sarah, how is your cm today??  TMI  

Jane, hope you are still in bed resting  

B3ndy, I guess you are still on earlies and working hard  

Cold seems to be better today so hopefully I will start to feel a bit more normal and will have some energy to start exercising and I need to get my strength up for BMS next week....


----------



## scratch

snap Tracy I need to shift the red snotty nose beofre I even asttempt to pounce on dh


----------



## flowerpot

tracy - its the same for IUI/IVF. Good eh!


----------



## flowerpot

this is the main bit, but she sent me a huge document to read!!

"Maximum Number of Cycles

 The NHS will only fund up to a maximum of 6 IUI and 3 IVF/ICSI treatment cycles for each couple, irrespective of where those cycles have previously been provided, as the effectiveness after 3 cycles is less certain.  If, for example, a couple have had 3 IVF cycles funded privately without success they would not be entitled to an NHS funded cycle even if their PCT funded up to 3 cycles."


----------



## tracyb

Flower, would you consider IUI or would you want to go straight for IVF?  Maybe you could try IUI and not tell your doctor!


----------



## KerryB

Flower...did IUI ever get mentioned at your appts at St Marys or is it something they will discuss when our names come up on the list? Its so confusing, I wish they given us a bit more information whilst we were waiting.

Tracy..thats what I was thinking, could work out well especially when having treatment. Only think is I wouldn't get maternity pay from either!


----------



## flowerpot

IUI was never mentioned by Dr Seif, he just said I'm referring you for IVF. Whether endo is an issue and the fact I don't ovulate I don't know.  Hopefully when we go to CARE for the consultation, they will look into any other options.  Obviously if they recommend it we'd definitely go down that route, cheaper and less to go through.


----------



## bubbleicious

hi girls i am backfrom docs. I have just been reading  up on your posts and it prompted me to ask a question. With BF having DD we are not entitled t o any nhs funded ivf. Does this mean that we can't have IUI on nhs either or would they still do it? I had automatically assumed that if clomid didn't work that was that, and the doc had said come back in 6 months if not pg and we'll talk about ivf etc. So i am wondering if i could ask for that when we see him again. 

Well i can't believe how much of a wimp i am! The nurse who did my BT was lovely, and gentle, but god it absolutely killed! i am in loads of pain now- ive never had a BT feel like this before they are normally ok   anyway - still happy cause i have had it done   she was asking all about us and said what she would do is put a note on the file that i am coming in to collect a printed version of the results so that i can know the score as they won't normally tell you. She said any problems - speak to her. She was so nice, if the nhs was full of people like her we would all be fine! 

hope everyone is ok 

b3ndy-


----------



## sarahstewart

Bubble - some of the others might know.....I think kelly D had IUI didn't she and she had olly


----------



## scratch

bubbles   I have dd and have been offered 3 IUI's on the nhs. I think it depends on what your cons thinks. As this was a second opinion my first cons discharged us


----------



## tracyb

Bubble, I think the key is to not take NO for an answer.  If you keep questioning and pushing you may be able to get IUI on the NHS


----------



## bubbleicious

thankyou for your replies girls- i would be so excited if we could get IUI even if its just one go. We have an appt on 18th with a fertility nurse to discuss the results of the sperm sample last year. I rang just to explain that the appt for mr artley was supposed to be a follow up and not a new referral and she said that the fertility nurses do follow ups to so no need to see the consultant. We are happy about this because our cons is a bit too laid back and thinks we are worrying over nothing. She said to see the fertility nurse about the next step as well as the sperm test result. 


thank you for your help, i may post a new topic to ask people of their experiences. I know it varies from pct to pct too, so it would help if there was someone local i could ask

thanks again girls x


----------



## binty

Hi all,

Sorry been not been around.

How are you all not had time to catch up - have I missed anything?

Binty


----------



## binty

tracy - sorry AF got you hun - good luck for your next cycle  

Kerry - sending you loads of     for both BFP & new job

Bubble - good news about DP's job 

Janie - hope your feeling better soon

Flower - I'm so glad I was out last night as I don't think I could have watched it  

Scratch - hope the red nose disappears before next week  

Bendy - how are you  

 to anyone else I've missed.

Well cd27 today for me and getting really self absorbed anaylising every twings etc.  dh finally got a message last night to call Dell but the guy was in meetings so didn't catch up with him but has heard that he really impressed the big boss and they are waiting for confirmation on funding head count, he's going to call back later this afternoon so hopefully I'll go home to some great news.

Well best get back to work  

 all

Binty


----------



## bubbleicious

not much binty, its a bit quiet today! hope you are ok x


----------



## flowerpot

oh Binty, got everything crossed for dh and this job      I hope you are posting some good news for us tomorrow


----------



## scratch

snap I have fingers crossed for dh  too binty. Lets have some good news for a change


----------



## tracyb

Binty, fingers crossed for DH & I hope you have some more      news in a few days!!  It could be a double celebration


----------



## bubbleicious

good luck for the job binty- hope he gets it! Sounds very promising


----------



## sarahstewart

scratch sorry hun I forgot you were offered IUI


----------



## scratch

dont be sorry chick

right ladies I am off home to thaw out.

have a lovely evening

S xx


----------



## tracyb

Flower, I see you are looking into acupuncture.  i think that is a great idea, it is really supposed to help with IVF.


----------



## b3ndy

Afternoon chicks

Scratch - looks like we've crossed paths again - hope everythings ok with you and dh now!

Tracy - sorry to hear the witch got you - you ok?

Bubblicious - top news for your bf and a new job already, that was quick work. What will happen to you meanwhile? As for IUI - i def think it's worth pushing for (and even more so if it's good news for us next week! )

Binty - fingers crossed for your dh!

Flower/Kerry/Sarah - see you guys watched the Panorama prog last night - I thought it was appalling the way they tore that dr apart...looked like nothing more than professional jealousy to me. At the end of the day this dr gets results...if the NHS wasn't so c*ap with the way in which they deal with IF and money wasting with their 'one size fits all' mentality less women would be forced to pay out the thousands of pounds it costs at the ARGC to have proper 'tailored' treatment to get their bfp (and afterall Mr T's results speak for themselves) I have a friend who's being treated there and read the ARGC thread quite a bit as it was one of the clinics we were considering coz of it's great results...and I couldn't believe just how much that programme 'missed out' tellling viewers.

what with that and the drivel on that IVF board on the bbc website last night I was ready to   someone! 

Rant over


----------



## sarahstewart

Hey B3ndy......  remember you are supposed to be taking it easy and staying calm in your 2WW  

I did watch it but turned it off at 8.50pm and went to bed with a cuppa and my 3 cats


----------



## flowerpot

hiya B3ndy.  Its enough to make your blood boil isnt it.  When the woman was interviewing Mr T she wouldnt even let him get a word in edgeways. And when he said about "filling a bit of paperwork in" I'm glad he did.  

how you feeling? whens your test date?


----------



## b3ndy

I just HATE it when my profession is slated coz of slap dash techniques that most of us would not sink to...yet we all get tarred with same brush.

not sure about test date yet .....dh is away from Fri to tues night - so although i'm meant to test Monday I might wait til Wed morning....that is unless the old witch shows her face before then (in which case I won't bother wasting one)


----------



## flowerpot

yeah that would annoy me too grrrrrr.

Lots of


----------



## tracyb

B3ndy, I watched the programe and I was really surprised that they tried to cover such a sensitive subject in just 30mins!!!  They made it sound like we are all spoilt woman with nothing better to spend our money on!!!  It's like IVF is the new must have!!!

What private clinic wouldn't treat someone who asked to be treated.  They planned to carry out tests etc before IVF and even mentioned trying drugs (I assume clomid) and IUI, so I didn't think there was anything wrong with that advice!!

Anyway B3ndy, we don't all think you are the same and we all love you very much


----------



## janie77

Hello lovelies

Just got on line, have been trying to read back through the posts before I posted myself but there are just too many, I cant keep up  

Jane xx


----------



## tracyb

Hi Jane, how are you feeling today?


----------



## janie77

I felt rotten when I woke up this morning, but I have had a bit of fresh air and just had some lunch and I actually feel a lot better now.

Have I missed much??


----------



## tracyb

Jane, glad that you are feeling a bit better, but don't over do it, carry on resting.

AF has caught up with me but feel ok, just nice to know where I am at, last month my cycle dragged on for few days after getting a BFN and it sent me crazy  

Hopefully I will have some joy this month so I don't have to go to my IVF appt at the end of Feb!!

Mainly been talking about last nights Panorama programme.


----------



## KerryB

B3ndy...we don't think that hun, just the small minded cretins that commission such terrible programs! Talk about waste of licence fee! I think we should get you to write a piece on all of our behalf!  

Janie....glad your feeling better hun.

Binty...   hope DH gets some great news today, that will be a load off your mind.

Flower, Sarah, Scratch, Tracy....


----------



## b3ndy

Tracy, Kerry and flower! vive la radio!!

Jane - good to hear you're feeling a little better - are you still at home? do you have a scan this week or am I being  

One thing which did   and worry me a little was the bit when they showed 'comments' from ARGC patients....and they showed a page from FF....they sort of blanked out the name but you could see FF stars by the name etc...I wonder if they had to get permission to use that?


----------



## flowerpot

What a great idea.  B3ndy could do a much better piece which is true to life 

hiya Jane  Just been chatting really about last night's programme  and also losing out on NHS goes if go private for IUI/IVF and talking about CARE


----------



## flowerpot

yeah i spotted that too B3ndy!!!  Scary really isnt it, I often feel like we are in our own little bubble


----------



## flowerpot

Kerry did you get my email with the pct info?  sent it from work and hotmail to you x


----------



## tracyb

Anyone can view what we say on here, they don't even need to join/log in!!!!


----------



## b3ndy

Yeah I know Tracy - but to use it in a television programme I thought was a bit much


----------



## tracyb

Oh I agree, especially the way they read it out, made the comments sound very patronizing!!


----------



## flowerpot

i agree, its scary that something i could be writing now might be copied and pop up on the news or something! you know what i mean


----------



## sarahstewart

yeh I noticed that...good job they didn't put our drivel on there with us lot talking about f*nny candles  

Jane - did you stop metformin when you got your BFP?


----------



## flowerpot




----------



## sarahstewart

sorry I know you guys are all   and it mad me cross BUT I don't want you all getting mega stressed especially Mrs B3ndy 

I wonder if people like that read our pages and think what the f**k


----------



## janie77

Tracy - sorry the witch got you  

B3ndy - yep I am at the hospital on Thursday - first midwife appointment and I should get a scan too, which I'm pleased about as I always feel a bit more relaxed when we have had a scan.  The 2ww is bad enough but I'm 10 weeks almost and I'm still knicker checking  

Sarah - I am still on the Met, have to continue till 12 weeks and I am still using the delightful [email protected] candles too!

Girls - Sarah is right.......deep breaths everyone, lets not let it stress us out.

Kerry - did you test??    

Binty & Flower


----------



## b3ndy

.....my god - that's a   thought.....my mum be   by a lot of the stuff we   about on here!
dh would have a heart attack!!....can you imagine if they went onto that 'positions you like to do it to' thread ....that would curl a few hairs in the wrong places! 

Jane - are you just doing f*nny candles til 12 weeks too?


----------



## janie77

I cant imagine my mother reading some of this.  I haven't mentioned that I found this site to her as knowing her she would come on here and check it all out.  What a horrid thought.

Yep - [email protected] Candles till 12 weeks.


----------



## flowerpot

I agree, dont let the [email protected] get us down.  After all, they are nothing to us and it just aint worth it!    

Just phoned GP, referral letter is ready for collection!!!  Jane, meant to say in my email about Care, I've asked for it to go to Mr A


----------



## b3ndy

Right chicks - home time for me - will catch up laters

 to you all!

xxxxx


----------



## flowerpot

see ya B3ndy, i wont be far behind you xxx


----------



## janie77

Flower - great news about the letter - Mr A is lovely, we really liked him.  He is the clinical director and seems to have a lot of experience.  He trained with my gynae who has been treating me since 2002 and she thinks he is excellent.  From the moment I met him I just felt he would be able to help us.  He is a very straight talker but I think thats what you need.

See ya B3ndy - put your feet up when you get home xxx


----------



## flowerpot

yeah this is is, as long as i get a clear plan set out to me which we are happy with and i feel comfortable in the place (i always find St M's to be choatic and got really tense and annoyed there)


----------



## KerryB

Flower...got the info thatnk hun.  

Does everyone have to have [email protected] candles after IUI?


----------



## flowerpot

great stuff Kerry 

see ya girls, got a date with dh at the gym!! rock and roll 

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## sarahstewart

I am off in a while.....TTFN

Sarah


----------



## janie77

See you Flower xx

Bye Sarah xx

Kerry - I don't know really, I was just given them automatically and told that they help sustain early pregnancy.  I have seen a couple of posts about them on the IUI thread where some girls haven't had them and I think they give them to you if you have IVF too.


----------



## tracyb

Kerry, a lot of clinics do give them to you as an extra reassurance.  I have asked for them but only from BFP as I find they delay AF for me which makes ttc naturally even more stressful.

Flower and Sarah, I have missed you both, have a good evening  

B3ndy, might catch you later


----------



## binty

Sorry didn't get a chance to log on till now been really busy.

Looks like I've missed you all - have a good night

Binty


----------



## janie77

Binty - you work too hard Mrs!!

Tracy I was given them from when I had the IUI but was told if the treatment was unsuccessful then AF could be delayed because of the extra progesterone.


----------



## binty

I know I do.

Had my year end review on Friday and they are very impressed and want me to take on more responsiblity to the point of having my own clients


----------



## KerryB

Binty...thats great news hun. Don't burn the candle though will you, with doing your course and TTC as well. Take care of you.

Tracy & Janie...I see, so might it depend on circumstances before treatment, or just depends on clinic? Interesting though how it all works!


----------



## binty

Me and dh were discussing holidays last night and when he gets a job we're going to book ourselves on a 2 week cruise round the med in July so if I get BFP before then I won't be flying and it would be lovely to wake up in the morning at a different place and there are a total of 6 days at sea so relaxing on desk.  mmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## KerryB

That sounds wonderful. You certaily deserve it! DH and I desperate for a break, but probably won't go until May/June time. Depends on treatment now. And whether he gets his bonus!


----------



## janie77

Oh thats good news, all your hard work is paying off  - I bet your chuffed with that - hope they will be giving you some more money to go with the extra responsibility.  I love the idea of a cruise around the Med.  I don't know what we will do this year for a holiday - its our 10th wedding anniversary and we were going to go mad and go somewhere like the Seychelles or Maldives, but now I don't want to fly so who knows what we'll do.  DH wont go on a cruise, he doesn't really like boats.

Kerry - yeah I think its different for everyone although it seems the majority are given them - they are not too bad when you get used to them, although they do make you trump A LOT      Poor DH, I am not very attractive at the moment.  I trump, I have spots, a coldsore, a snotty nose, seriously bad roots as I read somewhere that its not safe to have your hair coloured in early pg and a big belly!  Oh well at least I have had the legs waxed today so I don't resemble a monkey anymore!


----------



## tracyb

Binty, glad your review went well but try not to over do things.  The cruise idea sounds lovely  

Kerry, if it was me and I was having IUI/IVF I would def want the progesterone.

Jane, you gorgeous thing!!!!  I am sure dh thinks you look great    Well it will be £9.50 Sun Holidays for you now!!!!


----------



## janie77

thats what DH said, we have always had nice holidays and he has been joking with me that we will have to tighten our belts and get a caravan!!!


----------



## KerryB

Janie...   bless. I think if you google it there are hair colurs that are safe to use during pregnany. Also speak to your hairdresser, she might be ableto tell you if they use 'safe' dyes or where you could go. I'm desperate for my highlights to be done! Only a week to go!

Tracy..I shall follow your advice hun!


----------



## tracyb

Same here Jane, but a small scarifice to make  

I personally would leave my hair until after 12 weeks, not long to wait


----------



## KerryB

Right lovelies I'm off. Need to lie down and see if this sickness goes. Oh and go and buy another test, don't know why I'm bothering!

Love you lots  

xxxx


----------



## tracyb

I am going to log off now  

Jane take it easy and Kerry hope you feel better and     with testing


----------



## janie77

Not having it done till well after 12 weeks Tracy. Thanks for the advice Kerry, I didn't know there were some safe ones.  I thought I would be completely grey soon but I will definitely ask the hairdresser about it.

Bye Kerry, hope you feel better - I so hope this is your time and AF stays well away.              


Bye Tracy, have a nice evening.


----------



## janie77

Think everyone has gone now except me?  Anyway, I'm, off to make a cottage pie.  Might get back on later if any of you are around.

love
Janexxx


----------



## sootycat

Hi Clomid ladies.

I just booked a med cruise too, fancy that!!! I hate flying and thought that in the hope that I may get pg at some point this year, a cruise was a good bet.

Am still at home recovering from the lap, but starting to feel better now.


----------



## scratch

i wont be on much today chicks this cold has hit me good and proper so after dd has gone to scholl back to bed for me

S xxzx


----------



## sarahstewart

awww scratch thought you were on early......rest up hun and get better soon 

How is everyone else today?


----------



## tracyb

Scratch, sorry you feel unwell, hopefully a day of resting will make you feel better

Jane, hope you are still tucked up in bed taking it easy

Sarah, how is your CM doing  

B3ndy, bet you are feeling tired now after all these earlys!!

Kerry, did you test    

Hello Flower  , Binty and Bubble


----------



## flowerpot

Hiya girls

Scratch  sorry you feel even worse, sounds like your bed is the best place for you. hope you feel better soon. plenty of hot drinks x

Kerry - any news?      

 everyone!!! 

Right girlies, I have tons to do, must get on...back later xxx


----------



## sarahstewart

Loads of CM thanks Tracy  

kerry - any news ?


----------



## KerryB

Morning,

Got up late and forgot to test   Numbnut! Will have to do it tomorrow. I'm such a dizzy  sometimes!

How is everyone? Scratch sorry your so poorly honey. Hope the sleep helps.

xxx


----------



## flowerpot

What you like!!!!   Still no sign of AF though?


----------



## KerryB

Nope nothing! Damn woman! I was hoping she'd have arrived by now as I feel bloated and it might affect weigh in tonight!


----------



## flowerpot

I'm wondering if thats whats up with me, but i checked my diary last night and not due until next weekend.  My boobs are killing me tho so wondering if she is coming early


----------



## janie77

Morning Girls

Scratch so sorry your feeling poorly, bed is the best place, hope you feel better soon  

Kerry - still no AF then, have you ever been this late before?   

Flower - hope your not working too hard

Sarah - which day is your PCT?

 Tracy, Binty, Bubble and B3ndy

I am still off work, I could easily get used to this.  Got booking in appointment tomorrow and will meet the midwife for the first time, so looking forward to that.

Jane xxx


----------



## KerryB

Flower...it is a bit early isn't it. 

Janie...yes quite a lot! My cycle unmedicated can be anything up to 65 days! I didn't take Met for 2 weeks over Xmas so I suppose that could affect this cycle. Its such a pain!


----------



## bubbleicious

morning everyone!

Jane- i bet your excited about your appt tomorrow, have you been and got your bounty pack from boots yet?

Kerry- i was waiting with baited breath for your result this morning and you didn't test!   good on you for holding off though- even if it is because you forgot 

scratch- hope you feel better soon, it is best that you rest hun x

morning binty, b3ndy, tracy,flower and anyone else i've missed.


----------



## bubbleicious

Well i just had a phone call back from the acupuncturist! After checking the original one i found a different one as the first wasn't accredited. The lady i am going with is Margaret Mcneill, and she specialises in fertility. She also did a fertility training course ten years ago with Rita West, and has just redone it to update her skills. She has got me in for 29th Jan for my first one so I am looking forward to that as it will be before next ovulation. 

A couple of questions to my lovely knowledgable buddies- 

How quickly does the treatmet start to work ( i forgot to ask )
Do you stay clothed?

The prices are £53 for the initial 1.5hr
£32 for 45 mins every week for 6 weeks to get me in balance then every fortnight.

What do you think?


----------



## tracyb

Oh Kerry, make sure you test tomorrow morning!!

Bubble, I pay £40 for a 45min session and I go every 2-3 weeks and I have been going since last August.  She often works on my knee area so it is easier to wear a skirt and I have had a needle in my stomach but I just pulled my skirt down a bit.  When I started I was on a break from ttc and this was easier for her as there are some things they can't do in the 2ww or when you are pg, but lots of people are ttc when they start.

Jane, hope your appointment goes well tomorrow and you get a lovely midwife looking after you.


----------



## janie77

Kerry - yeah maybe not having your met has delayed things, but hopefully its better news than that    

Bubble - glad you found an acupuncturist - I used to have it ages ago and the prices you have been quoted sound similar towhat I paid, its very expensive though isn't it, particularly when they want you to go every week for a while.  I only went for about 3 months and within a month my cycle had changed completely.  I stayed dressed and just had to lift clothes out of the way for where the needles were going.  Tracy goes regularly so maybe she will be able to answer your questions better.

Flower - sore (.)(.)'s already, it does sound early.


----------



## janie77

Tracy you posted at the same time as me


----------



## bubbleicious

Tracy- not sure if it is relevant to you but on the cycles i thought i was ov'ing i had sore boobs from ovulation, whereas the ones i thought i wasn't only from the week before af. Saying that i had my BT done yesterday to check if i ov'd and my boobs don't hurt at all  and i am hoping to god i did ovulate. 

My waffling hasn't really served any purpose has it?


----------



## Dots

Hello. I a newbie to Clomid, but def quailfy as an oldie! 37yrs and rising! OK to join?

I'm on 50mg day 2-6 (second cycle) and have my first scan today.

I have a question - anyone body temp here? My BBt has stayed v.high even though I finished the pills two nights ago - anyone know when they are likely to drop to my normal pre ov temps??

BTW - I also have acupuncture - I'm seeing Ros Sanderson in West London. She's very understanding as she had a lot of fertility problems herself (my GP sent me). Typically you don't have to remove any clothing... but she does ask you to remove all metal (including underwird bras) if she is using a Japaneese acupuncture technique. I have an ear needle in this week... to help with relaxation and ovulation.


----------



## bubbleicious

Hi onedayihope, 

of course you can join! Thanks for the info on accupuncture, I am really looking forward to it! I am also on clomid, although some of the girls on this thread are 'honoury' clomid chicks and have taken it sometime in the past. They are the ones with all the knowledge not me! 

I didn't chart my temps on climd before but i di now, although i didn't start until after ovulation this month as i just wanted to use it to know when af was coming. I will be charting from now on though so if i can be of any help please ask....

Welcome to the board!


----------



## sarahstewart

hey everyone have been mad busy this morning......

welcome - one day I hope  the 'oldie' thread was created for 'oldies' ie no longer on clomid....most of us are ex-clomid girls except Bubbles I think  you might find more clomid chat on this thread http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=72515.0

I have never charted my temps l always forgot to do it!!!!


----------



## bubbleicious

OH NO does that mean i'm not supposed to be here


----------



## sarahstewart

and me cos I took my last cycle of clomid last  month


----------



## flowerpot

Phew, just got my head up for breath whilst I eat my lunch.

One day I hope - welcome hun   Like Sarah says the girls on the "Autumn Clomid girls 2006" thread are all on clomid like yourselves.  Us ex-clomid chicks are still around (we dont want to leave!!) though to help you so shout if you need anything


----------



## flowerpot

course not Bubbles, anyone is welcome to join in.  You know us, like a good natter


----------



## binty

Afternoon sorry no time to catch up


----------



## bubbleicious

good cause i'm staying


----------



## KerryB

One day....welcome to the crazy world of Clomid! What CD are you on? Have you been for your scan yet?

Binty...  

I'd be useless at charting, I forgot to test so taking my temp would be a disaster!


----------



## janie77

Binty - you still working too hard??

I used to chart but it just stressed me out so much.

I'm starving, going to find something nice to eat, be back soon.


----------



## flowerpot

bubbles -    You have to stay where you feel comfy, me too!! 

 Binty, working hard again hun?


----------



## sarahstewart

Binty you work far too hard


----------



## scratch

god you lot can chat. just logged onto m y work email 189!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KerryB

All from us??


----------



## scratch

not quite some were work orientated but mostly idol chit chat


----------



## flowerpot

Us? never!!! 

you gone into work then?


----------



## scratch

no but I can log on from home. Just being nosey really. I am off to get my new brummer in a mo so wont be around for much longer

Have I missed anything??


----------



## KerryB

Ooh you lucky monkey getign your new car. How exciting. I've got to book mine in to the garage, its been recalled for a fault with the suspension springs - and if you remember back thats what broke last year! Hhmm..something weird there! At least I didn't pay for it to be fixed. My sister did though so she's trying to get the money back.


----------



## binty

Scratch.. lucky you - new car brummm brummm

Yep working hard as usual but have Friday and Monday off so only 1 more day this week  

Got soaked through this morning on the way into work so had to buy new pair of trousers rain seems to have stopped now.  No sign of AF yet but not getting my hopes up.


----------



## tracyb

I charted a couple of times but where my sleep patteren is so rubbish the temps were so up and down it didn't tell me anything!!  other than that I need more sleep   

Scratch, hope you like you car  

Kerry, sound svery suspicious!!!


----------



## tracyb

Binty, what cd are you on?  Hope it is good news


----------



## scratch

for once we actually have a little sunshine. not much but it is defo there


----------



## flowerpot

oooh a new car, how exciting!!!  

do you think we should change the heading of this chat from clomid chicks the oldies, to something else?  I think we are confusing everyone

Binty


----------



## scratch

I dont mind what we are called as long as it isnt tooooo rude. But I know where your coming from Flower


----------



## KerryB

'Ex-Clomid Chicks - The Oldies' ?? I suppose it can be confusing between us and Autumn Clomid Chicks.


----------



## flowerpot

rude!!??!!


----------



## janie77

Scratch - feeling any better?  How lovely a new car, bet your excited.

Binty   

Kerry - hope you get your car sorted

Yeah I think the name is confusing too.


----------



## flowerpot

yeah kerry, "ex-clomid stuck in limbo what the hell are we going to do now arrrrrghhhhh i'm scared to go anywhere else some of us having iui, some of us having ivf, some of us god knows what" ? 



seriously, we just need "ex clomid" in there i think.  i don't want peeps to think they can't come on here with us of course not, but I remember how nice it was going through clomid with people going through clomid at the same time when i was over on the now "autumn clomid chicks" chat


----------



## flowerpot

....not forgetting "some of us pregnant" !!


----------



## janie77

ohh don't forget me   hopefully very soon I wont be the only one    

No way could I keep up with all the girls on the pg threads and in any case I would miss you lot far too much and I don't want to go anywhere else


----------



## flowerpot

I'll still be on the clomid boards when my IVF starts!!! I feel at home here, thats what counts


----------



## tracyb

"Ex Clomid but don't want to move to another section""  How does that sound?


----------



## b3ndy

that sounds nice and catchy tracy! 

sorry to hear you're feeling poorly Scratch .....good luck with the new broom broom!

Kerry - you made me   at forgetting to test this am, easily done though if you've got loads on your mind.

Flower,Janie, Sarah, Binty - how you doing chicks? - bet you're excited about tomorrow Janie

I was browsing over on the temporary ARGC thread earlier and saw a bit of a   post.....that the so called 'undercover reporter' actually logged on here as a member...how scary is that?!


----------



## flowerpot

B3ndy - that is so scary 

Tracy - I like it


----------



## janie77

B3ndy - Blimey that is scary - how did they find out that she logged on here?  

Yep am getting excited about tomorrow, might stop DH being so neurotic he is seriously doing my head in, I know he is anxious, so am I but he is like an old mother hen at the moment.

Tracy - good name


----------



## b3ndy

...Jane - he'd get on well with my dh he still won't let me lift any heavy bags...and is OBSESSED with heating my wheatbag up at bedtime!!

apparantly this reporter was 'unearthed' coz she'd been pm'ing a member!


----------



## sarahstewart

what Kate Silverton (is that her name or did I dream that?)  

How about 'mentalists are us' for a name for our thread?


----------



## janie77

Thats a bit naughty of the reporter.

  at your DH.  I have told mine if he doesn't start to calm down I will go and move in with my Mum, although I reckon that would be much worse  

I am stuffed, I have just eaten a sarnie, a nectarine, 4 slices of melon and apple and had a big glass of milk - me thinks I am going to be HUGE!!

Sarah - love the mentalists r us suggestion!  Kate Silverton was the presenter I think, wasn't she on another programme about IF recently??


----------



## flowerpot

here you go girls http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=81717.0


----------



## tracyb

Jane, sorry DH is fussing but understandable too, he must feel so helpless!!

B3ndy, how are you feeling?  Any sypmtons?

Sarah, like the name 'mentalists are us'


----------



## sarahstewart

janie - thanks I know nothing about  names of BBC presenters and reporters apart from most the 'breakfast' ones have no problem conceiving   yeh didn't she do a program about IF?  Can't remember much about it actually?

Flower - OMG   that is soooo scarey


----------



## flowerpot

Bless your dh Jane, I'm sure mine would be the same. What time is your appointment tomorrow?  I bet you will feel a lot happier once you have been


----------



## janie77

OMG just read that link (thanks Flower), thats really bad isn't it.

Apt is 10 am.

Sarah, yes I vaguely remember her doing another programme but for the life of me I cant remember what it was now  

B3ndy - how you feeling??  Anything out of the ordinary??  Glad DH is looking after you


----------



## b3ndy

no it wasn't Kate Silverton - it was the ' 26 year old undercover reporter' ...and yes Kate Silverton was in that other Panorama programme looking at infertility and the 'ticking time bomb' !!

Jane - I know what you mean - my mum force fed me kale last night (i hate ALL things cabbage related) but she made me feel guilty saying it was good for folic acid....i wouldn't mind but she's talking already as if there's a little bean flicking away in my tum!! 

i'm not really sure if i'm having any symptoms or not having never had a bfp....so keep trying to keep my imagination in check...I am VERY tired most of time (but that could be coz of my early shift on Mon which still not recovered from ) am trumping for England (but that could be f*nny candles) and skin on my nips is very dry (but then that could be the soap i'm using at the mo!) the spots on chin have gone now though - thank god!


----------



## tracyb

B3ndy, what shift are you doing now?  Do you have permanent hours now or still changing?


----------



## flowerpot

Oh B3ndy I hope it is good news for you 

have any of you had a look at the ARGC board?  someone has passed on Mr T's thanks.  Sounds like he has had overwhelming support from FF members


----------



## tracyb

Flower, I have been reading loads on the ARGC board over the last few days.  I hope things settle down soon for everyone being treated there, it must be so stressful for them.

If my NHS IVF doesn't work, I am seriously considering going to ARGC.  Although it is more expensive, the success rate is so good.  But of course I am going to fall pg AND it will stick, this month and I won't need IVF


----------



## janie77

B3ndy I so hope its good news for you.  I am a trumpet bum too but thats the [email protected] candles.  I also have itchy dry nips.      Kale....yuk!  Its nice your Mum is trying to look after you though

Thanks for clearing that up about Kate Silverton it would have driven me nuts otherwise  

Flower - will check out the ARGC board in a mo.  I agree with Tracy, I really feel for the girls who are being treated there or are waiting to be treated there.

Tracy - thats the spirit chicken, lots of


----------



## flowerpot

Thats the spirit tracy, stay positive   

I agree, i'd be beside myself if i was under them with all this going on.  Its stressful enough I'm sure without having all this anxiety.


----------



## KerryB

Thanks for the lik Flower...I am utterly amazed that she was able to do that. And approach a member like that. What is the world coming to??!!


----------



## b3ndy

hang in there Tracy stay  

i've been reading on the ARGC quite a bit as I know someone currently undergoing treatment there....I can't imagine what they're all going through right now - as if all of the treatment wasn't stressful enough.

tracy - i'm on my 8-4 shift for another week and a bit (with the odd early thrown in for good measure)...then it's LATES from beg of Feb (I'm DREADING it)


----------



## binty

I CAN'T KEEP UP WITH YOU ALL  

tracy.. cd28 today so she's due to turn up tomorrow


----------



## janie77

Binty


----------



## tracyb

Binty, I have everything crossed for you    

B3ndy, what hours do you do on lates?  Is that permament or just until the next change?    My dh does a week of 6am to 2pm then a week of 2pm to 10pm, I hate it when he is on lates when it is BMS time


----------



## b3ndy

binty

it's either 12- 8 or 1130 - 7.30pm (I'm on these shifts every other week for forseeable future  ....dh and I ALWAYS used to end up   during bms time when i was on lates....thank god for catheters and IUI now!!


----------



## tracyb

Ahhhh B3ndy, poor dh, he has been made redundant


----------



## flowerpot

Binty - hang on in there chick


----------



## sarahstewart

that's what I said to Dh the other day.....we don't have to have BMS anymore so hopefully normal sex may resume  


B3ndy -I had mega dry skin on face and hands when I got my BFP


----------



## flowerpot

omg!! I'm getting excited


----------



## janie77

Me too


----------



## KerryB

Me three


----------



## binty

Me four


----------



## tracyb

Me five


----------



## flowerpot

Me six         

LETS HAVE ANOTHER OLDIES BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bubbleicious

me seven      

(hi girls i'm back, just trying to catch up... ) what about wafflers anonymous for our new thread name?


----------



## flowerpot

I like it Bubbles!!!  That would sum us up nicely


----------



## binty

I'm now on constant knicker watch.

Janie.. hope you don't mind me asking but what symptoms did you have before your BFP?  I seem to have some creamy white CM


----------



## janie77

oooh I had that too!!!!  Although I was using the [email protected] candles from basting so mine might have been that.  I got sore (.)(.)'s - I always get this a couple of days before AF but it started earlier with the BFP and in the last week of the 2ww I was starving all the time.  I just could feel full, we went out for dinner 5 days before test day, I had a whole lemon sole, veggies and a tiramisu and I was still hungry!!!  And the other thing was that I felt really tired.  I had a couple of days when I felt like I had PMT and was really bad tempered and irritable and I also had AF pains towards the end of the 2ww - still have them now  

Hope that helps.

The knicker watch drives you nutty - I am still on knicker watch, can't tell DH though   - I keep telling him off for being such a worrier and have been trying to pretend that I am all chilled out (obviously I am not)


----------



## tracyb

Binty, creamy white CM can be a sign of increased progesterone. I had it more when I got a BFP but also other cycles when I didn't.      that it means a   for you    

When are you going to test?

Has dh heard about his job?


----------



## flowerpot

i can feel something exciting in my water!!


----------



## tracyb

Jane, the f*nny candles will create loads more CM.  I always get sore boobs a few days before AF but this cycle I got them from cd18 so i really started to think I was pg this time.  I think last time I got a BFP, i didn't have sore boobs at all!!  Enough to drive you crazy


----------



## binty

I don't have sore [email protected]@bs never normally do but muscles in my legs are really tight/tough - that could always be from all the exercise I've had this month   , feel tired all the time and keep waking up at 5am then struggle to go back to sleep then can't wake up for my alarm, felt very nauseous yesterday morning and again today.  I know I'm just making myself go  and I promised I wouldn't this time  

Think I'll test in the morning - well that's if I remember before I dash to the loo when I wake up.  

Dh found out yesterday that they would love to employ him but they won't have the headcount till end March unless someone leaves   why do they always have to see people when they know they can't employ them


----------



## bubbleicious

glad you brought that up tracey cause my boobs aren't hurting at all. Might ask b3ndy how hers are- how rude!   as she is on same CD as me and has had very similar symptoms.

I ov's on CD15, now on CD23 and still no sore boobs, which i normally get from a couple of days past ovulation. 

Have had lots of CM too, and just to completely lower the tone i had my ph testing strips through this morning so i thought i'd test the ph of my CM   and it is ph 4.5!(good job its not ov'ing time!)


----------



## KerryB

Binty...thats so unfair of them   

Janie...you've just described how I've felt for the last week to 10 days! Not getting my hopes up though!


----------



## flowerpot

Oh Binty, thats just what happened to my dh. He got the job then they decided they coudnt take any staff on until the new tax year when the accountants had been in.  this was for 3 months later, obviously dh couldnt hang on as he was out of work.  it was only last month when they got in touch with him at his new place of work, and he is now working for them!  It was stupid though. They said they thought he had slipped through their fingers and he nearly did.

Put the test on top of the loo seat when you go to bed tonight - DONT FORGET!!!   And you Kerry too!!


----------



## flowerpot

we want some good news in the morning !!! x


----------



## bubbleicious

good thinking about putting the test on the loo seat flower- although ours is nearly always up and me being half asleep probably wouldn't even realise and would end up sitting on it! Worse still DP would go to the loo and not realise seat was down either! If he did he would probably still not see the test and would end up flicking it half way round the bathroom


----------



## tracyb

Kerry & Binty, get the tests out tonight, come on girls we want some   

Good luck


----------



## janie77

Binty - am sending loads of positive energy to you       I am a nutter I know but I totally believe in having positive thoughts - I don't think I have confessed to this as yet but during my 2ww, every morning when I got out of the shower I stood in front of the mirror and said out loud:  I WILL BE PREGNANT I WILL NOT HAVE A PERIOD, my DH thought I had completely lost the plot but I honestly think the positive thinking helped me!

So when you get home tonight you know what to do   


Oh you all posted while I was typing......


Kerry - OMG, its sounds so positive         


Binty that is so unfair for your DH  

Aagghhhhhh, evcery time I hit post - there are more posts to read


----------



## binty

Oh Kerry I know what you mean - are you going to test in the morning?  sending you loads of         and saying a little prayer for you to get your very well deserved BFP  

Flower.. couldn't do that as I wouldn't sleep and neither would dh.  I really don't want to tempt fate either


----------



## KerryB

Binty.... you too honey    

I put the tests on teh top of the loo last night and still forgot to do it! I will put it on the lid tonight so I'll remember!


----------



## binty

Kerry.. just make sure you don't try to flush it down the loo  
Janie.. I promise I'll do that as soon as I'm home tonight - dh will really think I've lost the plot then.


----------



## janie77

Kerry and Binty - thinking of you both


----------



## tracyb

Jane, good on you girl, we all need all the help we can get!!!!

My friend (who is also my boss) keeps buying me fertility things.  She bough me a moonstone necklace last year and then the earing fro my birthday, I always wear them.  Also she bought me the 2 Fertility Sculptures.  I also do the spell every full moon.

DH has got used to it all now and doesn't bat an eyelid when I come up with something new to try


----------



## tracyb

I am off home now girls, I hope everyone has a good evening   

Can't wait to hear your news Kerry and Binty     

Jane, hope all goes well tomorrow at your appointment.


----------



## bubbleicious

bye bye tracy, speak tomorrow x


----------



## flowerpot

see ya Tracey 

I'm gonna do that Jane on my next 2WW !!!

I'll be going in about 5 mins girls.  Will log on tomorrow hopefully to some good news                                 

Jane, good luck for the appt, if you get a scan pic make sure you show us 

Scratch, hope you get the car 

see ya chicks xxxx


----------



## KerryB

Bye Tracy  

Bye Flower   Good luck for weigh in


----------



## binty

tracy and flower

Janie.. good luck with appt tomorrow


----------



## janie77

Bye Tracy  

Thanks for the good wishes.  Oh I have crystals too, we have rose quartz on the left had side of our bed and moonstone on the right hand side and I did have a Rose quarts bracelet which I wore all through treatment but I just gave it to my friend who is TTC.  Don't mention fertility statues.....someone gave me one for Christmas and she ended up upsetting me but thats another storey!

if anyone wants my statue by the way just say and your welcome to it, I'm scared of it!

Oh Bye Flower  , you must have posted while I was typing.  Good luck for weigh in.

See - I will turn you all into crazy girls before long   

Binty - are you off too??


----------



## KerryB

Janie I read about your "friend" and the fertility sculpture, horrid situation hun.


----------



## janie77

It is now living at my Mothers house!  I hope there aren't any little surprises there


----------



## bubbleicious

bye bye girls,- 

jane- hope all goes well with your appt. 

Flower- good luck for weigh in, i've got mine tonight too 

kerry and binty- good luck!!


----------



## janie77

Bye Bubble - Good luck for weigh in 

Kerry - think its just me and you now


----------



## bubbleicious

no i'm still here i was just saying bye to the lovlies that are leaving us


----------



## janie77

Oh I see


----------



## KerryB

And Bubble.....

Its been so nice without DBB today. I've done the minimum required and loved it!


----------



## sarahstewart

sorry went AWOL again, afternoons seem to be a bit crazy here.....just popped on to say bye and have a good evening everyone.


----------



## bubbleicious

bye sarah  

jane-


----------



## janie77

See ya Sarah  

Kerry - glad you have a nice day without DBB.  I have just realised what time it is and I haven't done a thing all day except post on here, eat and a bit of washing.  Never mind, I am off sick and am supposed to be resting so not to worry hey.


----------



## binty

I'm still here too

Janie.. at least you are keeping to dr's orders  
Kerry.. sounds like you've had a great day.  did you get onto e-bay today  
bubble.. good luck for weigh-in

Knicker watch has well and truly started keep going every 30 mins to check


----------



## janie77

Binty your right I am keeping to Drs orders and I am going to continue to do so for at least the next 4 days!!    Although I better think about making a start on something for dinner soon as DH said he would be late and I am hungry AGAIN!

Knicker watch is a total nightmare.

Kerry - how it going on ebay, are you still selling stuff?

Bubble - what time is your interview tomorrow?


----------



## KerryB

I've not been on ebay much lately. Need to put our old telly on there and a few other bits and pieces. Need the cash!

Janie...take it as easy as you can missy! Don't feel guilty, your off sick and PREGNANT!

Bye Sarah


----------



## bubbleicious

Hi janie, fertility appt at 9.00 am, interview at 12 noon, then down to specsavers to argue about my lenses in the afternoon!


----------



## binty

I'm going to log off now as still loads to do


----------



## KerryB

Bubble...Ooh an interview, thats good news hun. Whats the job?

Binty..Bye hun, take care.


----------



## bubbleicious

ok binty speak to you tomorrow!


----------



## janie77

I was addicted to ebay last year and sold loads of our junk, its amazing what people will pay good money for.

Right I'm off in a mo girls, think I need 40 winks before I do the dinner, its very tiring doing nothing all day  

Kerry and Binty                         

Bubble - good luck with the apt and the interview     

Catch up with all tomorrow after the hospital

Jane xxx


----------



## KerryB

Bye hun  

I'm going to log off too, going at 5 and need to tidy up for DBB coming back.

Love ya's

xxxxx


----------



## bubbleicious

Kerry- i applied for a job online the other day, and i thought it was for a specific position(purchase ledger). Turned out it was an agency, but the Bossman saw my CV and rang me today saying that he would like to interview to have a job working for them! Am pleased now, little confidence boost for me and i know MIL will start moaning if i am not working for long if DP starts his job on monday. DP doesn't really want me to get a job, says he would rather i take it easy and just keep on top of the housework but i would be bored stiff after doing work from home for the business.


----------



## flowerpot

morning chicks

been here since 7.15  Woke up to the radio and we normally press snooze abut 4 times and then dh gets up first then me, but she was saying how horrendous the roads are, the rain is torrential, lanes on the motorway closed etc. I thought I cant be doing with that so got up and was out the house for 6.45!! it was a nice smooth journey in, much easier at this time. Just eating cornflakes at my desk and a nice cup of tea!!

Kerry, Binty   I hope you are both dancing around your bathrooms as I type this xxxx


----------



## sarahstewart

Morning - what a lovely day it is too  

Flower - Wow you were up early!!!!    

Kerry / Binty - Any news  

Scratch - you feeling better?  Are you at work today? 

Bubble - Good luck for today  

Tracy - How are you feeling today?

Janie - How are you today?  Are you still tucked up in bed?

Sorry if I have missed anyone.......not feeling too good today...started to feel sick and had a headache y'day on the way home....I went for a curry but couldn't eat v.much and still feel a bit ropey  
B3ndy - not long now hun how you feeling?


----------



## KerryB

Morning,

No dancing round the bathroom for me....  for me. Hopefully the witch will turn up now. CD43 today....

On the plus side, I lost 6lbs this week at WW!! 

Back soon, DBB in today.

xxxx


----------



## flowerpot

on no   still no sign of AF?  Well done on the weight loss thats fantastic 

Sarah  sorry you feel rubbish hon


----------



## binty

Morning sorry not much time have meeting in 5 mins - woke up late so didn't test.

Kerry.. sorry you got BFN
Sarah.. sorry your not feel too great hope you get better soon
Scratch.. how are you feeling today & hows the car
Flower.. 7:15 that's scary

[email protected]@dy hell they've already arrived got to run

Binty


----------



## bubbleicious

Morning girls, i;m back from our appt.


Jane- hope you are feeling ok today

Kerry- sorry about you bfn hun,  

Flower- wow early bird! i don't that side of 7am very often! 

scratch- hows the new car? Still getting used to it?


----------



## bubbleicious

i hadn't finished and it posted for me!  

sarah- hope you aren't feeling to under the weather hun 

binty- any news?   

well glad we had the appt. we are now with a new fertility consultant. She is really nice and identified that we had been messed about a bit in the past. I have good news and bad news to be honest.


----------



## KerryB

So what did she say?


----------



## tracyb

Morning girls    

Sarah, sorry you are feeling rough, are you still on Met?

Flower, the weather is horrid here too, but I have been tucked up in bed this morning as it was my morning off  

Kerry, sorry it was a BFN but fantastic weight loss  

Binty, how are you feeling today, any more symptons?  Make sure you test tomorrow!!     

Scratch, hope you picked up you car ok and you are feeling better.

Bubble, what did they say at your appointment>

Jane, hope you are still tucked up in bed  

B3ndy, how are you doing sweetie?


----------



## bubbleicious

erm...... (sorry it posted again for me before i'd finished don't know whats happening today)

well, she identified that the way we had been treated before wasn't good. She couldn't understand why i wasn't blood tested before to see if i ov'd naturally(this was never checked), she didn't know why my clomid was stopped after 1 month as she has the file notes and it was very successful, and she didn't know why they wouldn't discuss the sperm results with us. 
Anyway, we have the results now and this is what they classed as 'ok'!

Morphology: 

8% normal
10% sluggish
72% dead.

Motility/Morbidity

10% forward progressive swimmers
18% sluggish
72% dead. 

We did everything they asked and to be honest DP was at his least stressed then, he is probably much more stressed now.He hadn't had a cold or flu that we could recall in the months following upto sample or on the day. She is great though, the new speacialist, and wants to repeat the sample as it has only ever been checked once in 2.5 yrs. But now we are worried that it is going to be worse as DP is more stressed and has had a cold etc. 
Pleased in a way that we know now, but p!ssed off that it took them 18months to tell us. Also she said i can carry on with my clomid and she would like to scan me again next month, so that is good too!


----------



## KerryB

Morning Tracy....hope you ok hun.

Bubble...thats good news that she seems more willing to investigate and prescribe better treament. I'm sure DH will be fine hun.


----------



## bubbleicious

sorry that was supposed to read:

Morphology:

8% normal
28% slightly abnormal
65% severely abnormal


----------



## tracyb

Kerry, I am ok thanks  

Bubble, that is terrible that they never told you.  Does your DP take any vitamins?  If not zinc and selenium can really help and acupuncture.


----------



## bubbleicious

yeah he does now tracy- selenium ACE with zinc but he didn't when he had his test. He has to repeat it in two weeks but he has only been taking vits for about 10 days x


----------



## sarahstewart

Kerry

Bubble - My DH had terrible SA results (motility) but he started taking loads of vits, wellman extra zinc and selenium....gave up caffeine etc AND started acupuncture....his last results were so much better  

I am feeling a little better actually thanksX


----------



## KerryB

Sarah...glad you feel better hun.

Tracy....you working later?

I can't be bothered today. But have just found out DBB is out tomorrow so thats good!


----------



## tracyb

Yeah I have to be in work at 1pm but things are pretty quiet so I should be able to leave early.  I have the phones tonight so I can leave whenever really.

Kerry, glad DBB is out tomorrow, you can have an easy Friday


----------



## KerryB

where is everyone??


----------



## flowerpot

Bubbles, sounds like the appt was a bit of good and bad news. Its good that they sound like they are going get things sorted though which is good 

my boss is off tomorrow so I'm going to leave earlier then


----------



## scratch

hiya

still off and rough as a badgers bum

Kerry well done chick I knew you could do it

S xxx


----------



## KerryB

Scratch...poor you thing. Big


----------



## binty

Just got back from meeting

Bubble.. good news that you now have someone who seems to be on the ball
Kerry.. well done on weight loss 
Scratch.. sorry you still feel rough
Flower.. how are you hun
B3ndy.. any news?
Sarah.. hope your not working too hard
Tracyb.. only symptoms are a bit more creamy discharge - promise I will test in the morning and let you all know.

Got to run need to grab some lunch before my next meeting

Binty


----------



## bubbleicious

Hi again, i am back from my interview, it went well and he should ring this pm as he is trying to arrange a second interview with the director as it is not his dept that the job is in. It sounds really interesting- managing the administration for staff that are employed for occupational health contracts. It also dealing with a few legal aspects such as if a company has someone abusing drugs or alcohol too. Really looking forward to the call back.

B3ndy- any news hun? You could probably do without us all asking i bet you are nervous this week! REALLY hope that this is it hun and you have finally got your bfp!

Binty- I have heard a lot of women say that it is a symptom they had before their bfp hun, but i have that just before af too. Sorry i can't be of any more help.

Scratch- didn't spot if you were at work today or not, hope you can rest up while you feel rough.

Janie-    where are you today? Hope you are still enjoying your time off work to take it easy.

Kerry- well done on your weight in last night- you lost it and i put it on (2lb) thanks for that!  

Flower- it is good news about the appt at least now we feel that we are being looked after, she even wants to follie track me next cycle-without me asking   i had to fight for it the first time with the other cons.

hello to any of you that i have missed- hope everyone is ok and has not been swept away by this horrendous gale blowing.....

by the way- I OVULATED! i got blood test result back just- 59.8 progesterone! so pleased.


----------



## flowerpot

Just a quickie as I might have to go home, dh has just had a phone call from our neighbour, loads of our roof tiles have blown off in the wind.    big fur trees have blown over onto cars etc   I can't believe how windy it is.


----------



## b3ndy

hey chicks

just got a few ticks free at work to log on so thought i'd try to catch up with the nattering

Scratch - that cold sounds like a b*gger....hurry up and get well soon!  Howz the new broom broom?

sarah - sorry to hear you weren't well last night hon...is dh still on nights or was he there to keep an eye on you? do yo think it was the met?

janie - i guess you're back from your scan by now  - hope you've got some good pics

bubble -   for the second interview - what a turn up that would be if you and your other half get sorted jobs wise. And as for his sample...it all depends with those figures what the volume and count of his sample was like...they like a min of 2ml and 20mill count....so if he had sommit like 300 mill in count but 60% abnormal that would still mean he had ok figures. Has your doc given you that info? And remember my dh had a really awful sample the one before our IUI (his count went from 170mill to 15mill....they asked if he'd been ill but it hadn't...so they just put it down to 'other circumstances' whateve rthat means!) so stay  

flower -   at the tiles...know whta you mean though - i've spent most of morning sorting out someone to come and take away a FORTY FOOT eucalyptus tree which has come down overnight in our back garden . I HATE windy weather

Kerry -  n at the weight loss - that's FAB news! you must be chuffed!

binty - any sign of witch? how you feeling? you make sure you get up in the morning to test missy! you must be going  

tracy  - think i've missed you now - how you doing?

i'm ok - been on knicker watch since this am coz this is the point I'd normally start to spot during my cycle...though maybe the f*nny candles are just delaying it? . Still very windy...VERY tired ...but (.)(.) not overly sore...just the odd tingle sort of sensation every now and again....had a slight close call with a 'chunder moment' last night at the smell of ham being boiled at my folks, but trying hard not to read too much into stuff. God roll on next Wed!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bubbleicious

hi b3ndy- they did tell us, it was 2.7ml and 20 million per ml. i know it is bad  

oh no! my fence has fallen apart in the wind!


----------



## flowerpot

Sarah has just text me, they have a major powercut in the area so she can't get back on and she has gone home.

Think I'll leave soon.  Girls, be careful driving home.  The motorway near the TC has been closed, the M60 the other way I go a lorry has blown over, trees have hit cars (including a car 4 cars in front of dh!!) and manchester city centre has fences and all sorts blowing about


----------



## KerryB

Flower I know Barton Bridge is shut. We've just had half an oak tree go over outside work and block the road. Also a huge birch tree just fell on the warehouse! Nightmare! 

Be careful on the way home everyone.


----------



## flowerpot

oh god its so scary.  dh is home now, a few tiles have blown over and smashed on the driveway where our cars would normally be parked.  a few are off but still on the roof so its only a matter of time before they come off.  how long is it supposed to be like this, tomorrow?

Hiya B3ndy 

What time was Jane at the hospital?


----------



## KerryB

Crikey, thats not good. DH was just saying that the roof between out house and garage (its only plastic) has probably come off. Nightmare.

Not sure. Hope everything went well for her.


----------



## b3ndy

her scan was at 10  - hope she's ok!

can't believe how this wind has caused so much destruction so quickly - reminds me of that horrid storm in 1987. Makes me feel too   to drive home


----------



## flowerpot

its horrible. i'm dreading the motorway. gonna try and leave about 3.30. its gonna be chaos with it being closed. I'm just going on the bbc travel site now.


----------



## flowerpot

Kerry, just saw on the bbc website that a woman has died in stockport when a wall collapsed on her. god its shocking.

Leaving at 3.30 girls, drive safely xxx


----------



## b3ndy

yeah - take care getting home chicks

i'm off now too to brave the elements!

'speak' tomorrow (let's hope this wind has gone by then!)

lol

S
xx


----------



## tracyb

Afternoon girls  

Well I got to work and the journey was horrible and our little office is in a little village and some of the roads had already been shut by falling trees plus I am close to the M11 nad that has also been shut due to an overturned lorry, so I only stayed until 2.30pm and I am now home again!!  DH nearly had an accident on his way into work at lunchtime, a van pulling a trailer was blown across the central reservation and it was coming towards him on the outside lane, scary!!!!

We had new windows fitted last October and 2 of them letting in water today so the man is due to come out and have a look, should be here around 4ish.

Jane, hope all went well this morning.

Sarah, hope you get your power sorted out.

Flower & Kerry, have a safe journey home.

B3ndy, don't know what to say, I don't want to get your hopes up but I am starting to get a bit excited for you....


----------



## KerryB

Flower...be careful hun. DBB2 is stuck in traffic trying to get to Trafford Park to pick a van up. Its mayhem Take care xxx


----------



## KerryB

Hi Tracy...I think the whole country is under wind attack, and nothing to do with Met   Tree's coming down everywhere. I hope you get your windows sorted.


----------



## tracyb

I think the winds are supposed to calm down by tomorrow.


----------



## sootycat

Hi girls,

sounds like the winds are effecting the north badly. It's pretty windy here in Herts too, but I haven't seen any trees or fences down yet. 

I had a thought on a new thread name, how about "life after clomid". Sort of sums it up, what do you think?

Hello to all..

Sootycat


----------



## KerryB

Lets hope so.

I hope Jane is ok, getting worried.

Hi Sooty....good thinking


----------



## sootycat

Perhaps she is busy scanning her new photos in for us all to see!


----------



## KerryB

I hope so.


----------



## tracyb

Hopefully Jane and her dh have just gone out to lunch and are not back yet.......


----------



## scratch

it is far to windy for me. I had to hold extra tight to dd as she is only 3 stone wet through

Loads of fences down and it is chaos here with Barton Bridge being shut. roll on the summer

s xx


----------



## KerryB

Couldn't agree more Scratch, it'll be worse tonight when its dark. I hate winter.


----------



## sootycat

Just seen the weather and they say the worst is to come this afternoon/evening!!


----------



## KerryB

Oh no...bet my plastic roof has defo come off then!!


----------



## sootycat

Have you seen the "introducing the clomid girls" thread, it's really good. I see a few of you have already added bits.


----------



## tracyb

Just had an e-mail from Jane, all ok at the scan this morning, but had to wait ages so felt a bit sick when she got home so has been having a lie down.

Kerry what time do you finish?  Drive carefully


----------



## sootycat

Thank goodness Janie is OK. Everyone have a safe journey home.


----------



## KerryB

Yep I got it too. Glad she's ok.

Leaving at 5 o'clock. Dreading driving home, although it looks to have settled a bit. I'll be careful, promise.


----------



## KerryB

Yep...dh home and half the plastic has blown away! He's going up there now to patch it up. Wind seems to have died down a bit.


----------



## KerryB

Right I'm logging off.

Have a 'safe' night girls  

xxxx


----------



## bubbleicious

hi girls, just thought i'd pop back on- wanted to let you all know i was thinking of you in this terrible weather- take care getting home x

BTW my DP has just decided to let me know that he is signing up and coming in here- looks like he is starting to need the support too! I told him what a fantastic site this is so he is mr bubbliecious  

he could come on here with us but A) hes not on clomid, B) he's male and C) hes not really an oldie!


----------



## sootycat

I always wondered whether there were any men using the site. Perhaps he could start a men only thread??!


----------



## bubbleicious

i think they should have one, i know there are a couple of other men on here, and they have a chatroom don't they. Can't seem to find any 'men' threads though....


----------



## sootycat

Perhaps you can pm one of the board moderators to find out..


----------



## bubbleicious

hi sooty, have just found a mens room! (after i mailed tony to ask about a new board, he will be cross with me know for not using my eyes!   thank you for your help, is there any chance of you man joining?


----------



## sootycat

I think he is slightly duious about the whole thing at the moment. He is coming around a bit though, I keep telling him little news summaries on various people and telling him how great it is. I will ask him and see what he thinks...


----------



## bubbleicious

if not then i can pss on my other halfs email if you wish to pm me and maybe they could talk off boards for a while, probably a bit less intrusive if its one to one. My DP was against it before as he was this macho 6'9" strong guy and feelings discussions with other men weren't really his idea of comfortable but he has come round to it now the journey is getting harder.

take care xx


----------



## sootycat

Thanks for the offer, I will see what he says!!


----------



## janie77

Hello My lovelies

So sorry I had you all worried today, I didn't mean to worry anyone but I just had to go to bed as soon as we got back from the hospital.  I had the worst sickness and terrible dizzy spells - probably because I had gone too long without eating,  Ended up being at the hospital for over 3 hours!!

Anyway it all went well, they dated me at 10+3 which cant be right as I know the day of basting.  I reckon I am 10 weeks today or at most 10+1 - anyway I'm sure a couple of days doesn't make any difference really.  The main thing is that everything looks absolutely fine which is such a huge relief.

I have a photo, its not as clear as the last one as that was donewith the lovely dildocam and this one was an external scan but I'll have a go at posting it at some point.

Kerry   so sorry about the BFN hun.

Scratch - how is the new car?? Hope your feeling better 

Binty - hope you got home ok??      for testing

Flower - hope you got the roof tiles all sorted

B3ndy - how you feeling?        still got everything crossed for you.

Sarah - how are you feeling now?  Hope your feeling better 

Tracy - hope you get your windows sorted

Bubble - sounds as though it went well at your apt 

Sooty - how are you feeling after the lap?

I haven't really had time to read back through the posts properly and just had a quick scan so I ho9pe what I have just written makes sense and I haven't got it all muddled up  

Better go and get some dinner now.  Thanks for all your concern today girls and I really didn't mean to worry you   

Much love
Jane xxx


----------



## sarahstewart

Hi Peeps....

Janie - glad everything went well  

We had our power back on at home about 6pm and work came on at about 11pm   we are still without telephone at home cos a massive fir tree came crashing down at the end of our road cutting off electric and telephone  

Gotta go things gone mad here cos of y'day.

talk later....hope you are all OK


----------



## flowerpot

Hiya girls
God how awful was it yesterday 
According to the bbc news our region had the worst winds and I can well believe it.  I can't believe how many huge trees have gone over with massive roots. Horrible.  Its a bit calmer today although still windy, but tomorrow its coming back   Luckilly next door is having work done and their builder said weather permitting he will go up on our roof, gonna cost about £200 as long as its no worse when he gets up there.   Dh is ringing the building insurance as our excess is only £50.

Jane, so glad the scan went well hun, we were getting a bit concerned 

 everyone else hope everyone is ok and your houses are in one peice.  I didnt get any work done yesterday so must get on.  Posted our referral to CARE this morning too 

xxxxx


----------



## bubbleicious

morning girls,

glad yesterday is over it was horrible wasn't it! The damage done here wasn't too bad, a few fences down and dustbins halfway accross the road. 

janie- glad your scan went well hun, will your next one be 20wks?

flower- hope your roof doesn't cost you too much, i know insurance companies don't cover anything damaged by the elements normally    hope you get a quick response from care 

Sarah- sorry to hear about your phone and electric! it was really bad yesterday wasn't it? hope your phone is back on soon.

b3ndy- How are you today? hope to speak later if you are around

hello to anyone else i've missed i'm still half asleep as i had a lie in! x


----------



## KerryB

Morning lovelies,

Took me over an hour to get home last night! Traffic was mental because so many trees had gone over, I guess on of the perils of living in the country! Andyway left on time this morning and saw the full extent of the damage, so horrid seeing 100 year old trees down. Anyway I forgot my phone so had to turn round and go home for it, didn't get in till 9.05! Oops...

DBB in a foul mood, thank god its Friday!

Janie...glad you OK chick. 

Flower...good that there was no more damage to your roof. Half of our plastic roof came off so we've put a claim in too. I guess insurance companies will be inundated today. 

Sarah...glad the power came back on, eventually. We had some cuts round here but we were lucky at home.

Bubble...good on DH for coming on here. There is a mens section already I think.

Sooty...hope your OK Hun?

Tracy...morning, you working today Hun?

B3ndy...how you feeling? Not long to go now!

Scratch...how's you? Better I hope. How's the brum?

BINTY....HAVE YOUR TESTED?? ?? ??

Back soon.....

xxxx


----------



## scratch

Hiya chicks

Janie glasd the scan went well

And thank god your all ok after yesterday.

I am still poorly and feeling sorry for myself.  And I havent been out in my brum brum yet so dont know if i like it or not. I only got to drive it from the showroom

Take care and I promise to catch up properly

s xxx


----------



## b3ndy

hi ya chicks

been naughty and logged on in mid of programme - ooops - naughty b3ndy who cares it's FRIDAY!! glad to hear everyone got home ok last night..took me an hour and a half for a 15 min journey! 

just wanted to quickly say thanx a mill for your good wishes chicks!! you made me  .....(am feeling very emotional at the mo!) here's hoping it's   news next Wed!!

will log on laters after done here!!

love you all

xxxx


----------



## bubbleicious

good luck b3ndy, hope it comes round quickly for you! I am testing that day too, so hope its good news for both of us.  x


----------



## KerryB

Its very quiet on here today!


----------



## flowerpot

just come back on line now whilst having lunch, thank god its 12pm, everyone in the office is scoffing bacon and sausage baps, coissants and tarts etc.  I've resisted!!!  

Scratch, you still not right chick? you off work? 

B3ndy, hang on in there chick, not long now

bubbles, sending you lots of  for next week too


----------



## sarahstewart

I am starving too 

Scratch - hope you feel better soon and can get out in your new car  

Bubble & B3ndy - here's hoping you both get BFP's next wednesday.

Hope everyone else is OK, catch you later.

sarahXXX


----------



## KerryB

Your office seem to scoff a lot of nice food! Good on ya for resisting!


----------



## flowerpot

don't they just!!  it was left from a breakfast meeting, they started eating them at 10am and I have resisted till 12pm for my rivita


----------



## janie77

Hi chicks

Just got back, been to GP and popped into Sainsbury and did a bit of shopping while I was out.  So glad the wind has died down, in fact its a nice day now   

Flower - well done for resisting the bad food in your office, you have such good willpower

Scratch - sorry your still feeling poorly - hope you get better soon

Kerry - are there lots of tree down on styal road?  I have avoided going down there over the past couple of days, the cars were all queueing up outside our house this morning trying to get down there so I guess ther are some problems.  Hows the bloating?  any better?  hope so.

B3ndy - this last it of the waiting is always the hardest, but you are almost there now hunny, four more "get ups" till test day, it will soon be here, stay strong and lots of positive thoughts, have everything crossed for you    

Sarah - glad the power is back on hope you get the phone sorted soon.  

Binty - are you off today?? Did I imagine it or did you say you had a long weekend??  Have you tested yet  Got fingers crossed for you too      

Tracy - how are you?? Are you working today??

Bubble - Good luck for testing next week     , I'm going to be all out of positive energy soon  

Sooty - hope all is ok with you.

Jane xxx


----------



## KerryB

Janie...Styal Road isn't too bad. The traffic is because Stanneylands Road is closed so everyone is having to go round. Great at work because the road is so quiet, but a bugger to get here in the morning and out again. Lots of trees down on Stanneylands, one right outside the house! Bloating much better thanks. Hope all went well at GPs xxxx


----------



## bubbleicious

hope your roads clear soon girls!

I am off for second interview, with the director this time   speak later! x


----------



## janie77

Thanks Kerry  , I'll avoid Stanneylands then.  GP has signed me off for another week.  I work for myself so didn't actually need a sick note - as long as feel a bit better I'll go back to the office next week, but usually I have to do quite a bit of travel and I just cant face that at the moment because of the sickness and dizzy spells, plus my gynae doesn't want me to over do things and has recommended that I don't get on a plane or do any long journeys in the car or train for a good while.  The laryngitis has almost cleared up but she thinks I still have some sort of viral thing going on, but I actually feel loads better  

Bubble - Good luck with the interview


----------



## sootycat

Janie - so glad your scan went well and am looking forward to seeing your latest pics. Am still off work. Probably go back on Monday as I am feeling better now. I am going round to a neighbour for coffee this afternoon, I could get used to this lifestyle!!

Good luck to the testers. Bubble, I mentioned the posting thing to DH last night. Just slipped it in that your dh was signing up and he said "are there men on there then?". So it seems that he may be interested - I will revisit the conversation at the weekend!!! Has your dh been doing any chatting? Good luck with the interview - knock em dead.

Hi to Kerry, Flower, Sarah, B3ndy, Binty and anyone else I missed.


----------



## janie77

Hi Sooty - me too, I could so easily get used to being at home.  DH is loving it too as he has come home to his dinner on the table everynight this week.

Not sure if the new piccie will be any good as its not very good quality but will give it  go - have given it to DH to scan at work.


----------



## sootycat

Perhaps once I get a BFP, I will get to enjoy this even more.


----------



## flowerpot

Good luck Bubble 

Sooty, I'm sure the mens thread is actually quite popular, I'm sure your dh would benefit from it 

I got an out of office reply from Binty's work so she must be off. wonder if she has tested 

Jane, glad the appt went well. Take it easy chick and take their advice.  you and your bubs are the most important thing 

Apparently the wind is coming back tomorrow 

Back in a bit girls, going at 3 and I really need to get some stuff done x


----------



## sarahstewart

ahhh I remember Binty saying she has Friday and Monday off


----------



## sootycat

I agree that my dh would like it, it's just convincing him of that!!


----------



## tracyb

Afternnon girls  

Sorry not been on all day as work busy today  

Binty, fancy taking a few days off and leaving us all in suspense!!

Jane, glad you are feeling better but don't rush back to work

Bubble, good luck at your interview.

Flower, how exciting your referal has gone off!!!

Sarah and Kerry, sending you loads of     

B3ndy, hang on in there hun    .  Do you ahve much planned over the weekend whilst dh is away to take your mind off things?

Scratch, sorry you are still not feeling well.

Better get on with some work, will tryand catch up some more later


----------



## sarahstewart

Tracy - good to 'see' you hun  

I am gonna see 'bye' now cos it usually goes wrong here on a Friday afternoon and I don't usually get time to log on  

Have a good weekend whatever you are doing....b3ndy and Janie make sure you don't do much  

Kerry, Flower, Bubble, Scratch et al - see you Monday....have my PCT @ 11am so won't be able to get onto FF until the afternoon.

Sarah


----------



## janie77

Sarah - Bye    Don't work too hard this afternoon.  Have a great weekend and good luck for the PCT on Monday       

Tracy - Hi, sounds as though you are having a busy day - at least its Friday   

Flower - thats great news that your referall has gone of now - don't know how I missed that, cant of read the posts properly  , I always miss stuff when I am catching up.

Kerry - your quiet, hope DBB isn't giving you too much work to do


----------



## janie77

Just put the new scan picture up - its not as clear as the last one, but you can see the massive changes in just 2 weeks.


----------



## flowerpot

hiya Tracy, see ya Sarah.  I wont be far behind you, leaving at 3pm.  I'm absolutely shattered, my eyes are aching and neither my lenses or glasses are helping.   dh has just phoned, roof all fixed. looks like there may have been a bit of extra damage at the side of the house which may or may not have been caused by the weather, but dh is going to see if the insurance will pay for that as well.  He has rung them about the roof and we are covered, they have been told to authorise all damage from yesterday as its freak weather.   Hopefully they will cover the lot   The bloke wasnt going to charge VAT, like a bit of a foreigner, but he said if its through insurance he will have to and said can't you afford to just write off 200 quid instead of getting from the insurance. yeah right!!  

don't know whether to go to the pub after work or just go home and have a bath and chill out. Absolutely knackered!  don't know why.   Whats everyone doing this weekend?  No plans here, United is playing Sunday so watching that, and dh will no doubt be ordering the Ricky Hatton fight off sky tomorrow night.


----------



## flowerpot

Awwww Jane, bubs looks so much bigger!!


----------



## KerryB

I don't want to do anymore work today, but guess what, DBB is back. I'm going to have to try and look busy!  

Janie..what a bummer about the virus I hope it clears hun. Avoiding Stanneyalnds is a good idea. If you go down when its open, my work is the big white house near the old peoples home! We'll have to go for coffee sometime.

Sooty... 

Bubble... 

Sarah..... 

B3ndy...hang in there chick. Did you say Dh is off skiing? My sisters boyf is going tomorrow, don't know where though!

Flower...wish I could go at 3!  

Tracy....hope your ok hun.

xxx


----------



## KerryB

Flower....cheeky begger! Like we can all afford to write off £200! He obviously earns too much!

Janie....wow picture is amazing! Feel like a proper clomid auntie now seeing bubs!


----------



## janie77

Kerry - we should try and get together for a coffee soon - my house is less than a mile from where you work!!  Not long now hun then its the weekend and no more work or DBB for 2 days  

Flower - hope you feel better, sounds like you need an early night.    Have a nice weekend  

No plans for us really for the weekend.  Going to Est Est Est in Alderley on Sunday I think and going to try and get out for a big walk at some point, I am turning into a couch potato!!  DH wants to go to see deja-vu at the cinema


----------



## flowerpot

I know!!  cheeky monkey.  at the end of the day i said to dh we dont have to explain ourselves to him.  I know that he has done us a great turn doing it so quickly but as long as he is getting the cash, which he can have today if he wants, what does it matter!!  that 200 quid is nearly our IVF consultation paid for


----------



## flowerpot

Mmmmm I love est est est!!


----------



## flowerpot

see ya chicks 
and if the weather gets bad again be careful.
lots of love
xxxx



binty:-


----------



## janie77

He is a cheeky monkey - doesn't make any difference to him if your claiming on the insurance.  I love est est est too - its my favorite I am totally addicted to the deep fried courgette and the sea bass with sweet potato & chilli...yum yum yum  

Aww Kerry, bubs is going to have the best claimed aunties  

Flower - bye chicken, have a good rest over the weekend, and you be careful too


----------



## binty

Hi lovelies

Hope I've not missed you all had trouble with laptop this morning I was shaking so much as got my long awaited   at 11:00 this morning still not sunk in.  Can't believe it really.

Going to read back now with do personals in a mo

Binty


----------



## KerryB

OH MY GOD BINTY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

        

Congrats hun! So happy for you both!!!

xxx


----------



## tracyb

OMG Binty I can't believe it, what absolutely fabtastic news.

Congratulations, I am speechless, I am so happy for you, what amazing news!!!!


----------



## janie77

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG

         

Binty I am over the moon for you, your news has actually made me  , that is fantastic WELL DONE YOU!!!!!

massive congratulations hunny


----------



## sootycat

Wow, I have to read your post a few times just to check that I hadnt misread anything.


Massive, congrats...


----------



## tracyb

How lovely for both you and your sister to be pg at the same time  

Lesley was only a month out, so not too bad


----------



## KerryB

I've come over all emotional! Hope you don't mind I texted Flower, Scratch and Sarah! Had to tell them they're going to have another Clomid-baby coming along!


----------



## binty

Thanks everyone its still sinking in I'm sure it's because you have all been sending me thoughs   and also Janie telling me to stand in front of the mirror saying "I'm not having a period because I'm pg"  

B3ndy.. sending you loads       
Kerry.. thanks for that I don't have anyones number I was panicing in case I culdn't log on and tell you all

Binty


----------



## tracyb

Kerry, i know what you mean I feel very emotional too   but obviusly very


----------



## janie77

Kerry - you read my mind -  was just going to say that, although I have lost everyones number except for Scratch as I lost my mobile over Christmas.

Binty    Glad my bizarre chanting helped for you too. You will no doubt be in shock for a couple of weeks now.


----------



## tracyb

Come on girls, lets keep up these positive vibes, we want at least 1   every month, obviously 2 this month as B3ndy must get one too


----------



## binty

Call cons secretary and left a message as he told me to call as soon as I ot BFP so he can arrange for a scan asap so waiting for a call back


----------



## sootycat

All the clomid girls will be chanting from now on. Jane can you give us a daily chant to do each day as you are the expert??


----------



## tracyb

I am off home now via Comet.

If you are all gone by the time I get home, have a lovely weekend   

Binty, take it easy and let dh look after you.  Still in shock!!!  What a great bit of news on a Friday afternoon


----------



## binty

sooty.. thats a good idea


----------



## sootycat

Jane can have a morning post including the chant of the day and we can all give it a go in the evening.


----------



## KerryB

Loving the chanting idea!! We'll be meditating and wearing headbands before you know it!  

Sarah say CONGRATS!!


----------



## janie77

Kerry - I already do    

Right Girls.....Repeat after me:

I WILL NOT GET A PERIOFD THIS MONTH BEACUSE I WILL BE PREGNANT.

It may sound nuts but I stood in front of the mirror every day during my 2ww and said this out loud, your DH's may start to think that you have finally lost the plot   but I really believe in positive thinking, its got help.


----------



## sootycat

Yeah and dancing around in the woods, hugging trees!!! But, if it works....


----------



## janie77

I do that too     only joking I'm not that crazy........yet


----------



## bubbleicious

oh my god binty!!!!!!!! can't beleive it! I have only just glogged on and seen this!!!!     can't beleive it you've put a smile on my face!! so.. did you feel any different then?


----------



## bubbleicious

glogged?!    see how excited i am- i couldn't type quick enough!


----------



## binty

Thanks girlies I'm going to log off now as a friend has just turned up.  I called my mum she's over the moon and in shock as well we're not telling anyone else except dh's parents until I've had the scan


----------



## janie77

Binty.  I cant stop grinning, you must be completely over-joyed.  Have a lovely afternoon and take it easy.

Jane xxxx


----------



## KerryB

Janie....will it work for me this month?? Considering I'm 2 weeks late, had 2 bfns it might be next month for me!  

Bubble...how was interview??


----------



## sootycat

Bubble, how did the interview go?


----------



## janie77

Kerry - never give up hope hunny, easier said than done I know but try your best to stay     you just never know    I haven't given up hope for you this month                 

Bubble - how did it go?


----------



## flowerpot

omg omg omg!!!!!!

i jumped oh dh's laptop as soon as i got in!!! nearly crashed the car with excitement when i got kerry's text!!!!   Binty, what can i say, HUGE CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!  what fantastic news   just goes to show girls that the end of clomid doesnt signal the end 

you have certainly cheered me up for the weekend!!!!


----------



## flowerpot

ps. thanks kerry  for the text hun. does B3ndy know?


----------



## KerryB

Have texted her!

Janie..thanks hun. I'll try and share your optimism!!


----------



## flowerpot

i like the chant idea!!!!!


----------



## janie77

I'll do my best to keep you all


----------



## flowerpot

we've got you and Binty now to send us lots of fairydust so plenty to go around.  Hope Bev and Kim pop on at some point, I'm sure they'd love to hear the news


----------



## janie77

Bev was on the other day I think, I'm sure I noticed a post from her, hopefully she will pop back soon.  And Kim, they will be over the moon for Binty.


----------



## flowerpot

I'm in shock!!! and we still have a few more to come yet!

i'm logging out girls, think i need a drink in the pub ha ha!!!

have a good one, love you lots xxxx


----------



## janie77

And you too Flower


----------



## tracyb

I have just got home  

Jane, I will definately be doing the chant this cycle   

Flower, please don't crash your car!!!!


----------



## KerryB

We'll be chanting all over the country!


----------



## janie77

We'll have to set a Clomid Oldie Chant Time....we can synchronize watches and then everyone can chant at the same time and we can send each other lots of positive vibes    

I obviously have far too much time on my hands at the moment    must get back to work soon otherwise I will go loopy


----------



## KerryB

I'm loving it. We should do a whole FF one, get everyone doing it!


----------



## janie77

Did you text Sarah & B3ndy with Binty's news??


----------



## tracyb

Jane, maybe it would be better if you went back to work      Only joking, i am sure everyone is with me when I say we will try anything


----------



## b3ndy

how wierd -i posted on here and it's bloody disappeared!!

I choked on my water when I got Kerry's text!! what FANTASTIC news Binty - am so chuffed for you!! (all that   obviously paid off this month! )
It brought a tear to my eye - i sooooo hope it's catching for all of us girls, what a top way to start the New Year!

sorry it's so brief but it's home time now - need to go pack bag as staying at folks whilst dh is away skiing (lucky beggar) 

whatever you're doing this weekend chicks have a good one and take care

And thanks again for all your   vibes today!!

(i'm going to be chanting BIG TIME this weekend  )

S
xx


----------



## janie77

See Ya B3ndy - its fab news for Binty isn't it??  

Have a great weekend and don't forget lots of positive thoughts   

Jane xxx


----------



## KerryB

Right honey's I'm offski....have a fab weekend. stay safe if the weather turns bad again.

Love you all lots

xxxxx


----------



## tracyb

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## janie77

Bye Kerry and Tracy - have a good one and be careful in the wind   

xxxx


----------



## sootycat

Lucky vibes to you all....this is turning out to be a very lucky few months for the clomid girls. Let's hope this is the start of a new era for all.

As I now have my 3 month menopause starting next week, I would like a BFP in, say, June. So that leaves lots of months before then for the other clomid girls!! Any takers for the other months?


----------



## janie77

Right, I'm going to get some dinner sorted have a great weekend everyone and lots of     and   all round.

Much love
Jane xxx


----------



## bubbleicious

Hi girls, sorry it has been manic today- DP is moving back in at the weekend, after having two houses i am not sure where we will put everything! 
The interview went really well, they are letting me know monday, tuesday and would want me to start the week after if successful. They are ok with the hol i have booked too   thank you for asking after me x


----------



## gossips2

Hi BINTY......HAVENT BEEN ON HERE FOR AGES AS LITTLE Kai keeping me very busy and I am back at work full time now....but massive congrats on your bfp.....it is so great to hear that the oldie clomids are getting bfp....it brought a big smile to my face so your smile must have been huge too!!!! Take things easy and keep smiling!
Hello to all of you other oldies,hope you are all hangin on in there..... a new year ...with great news already for Binty ....everybodies time is soon!!!
Bit busy at the mo but when i have 5 mins will post more!!!!
Gossips.xx


----------



## scratch

morning all

I am back in work and have loads to do. I will catch up shortly

hope you all had a good weekend

B3ndy  any news yet

s  xxxx


----------



## flowerpot

Morning chicks

Gossips, lovely to see you babes  Little Kai is doing so well 

Can't believe its monday already!  Stayed up till 5.30am on saturday night to watch the ricky hatton fight with dh   No wonder I'm shattered.

Anyone got snow?


----------



## flowerpot

B3ndy has updated her good luck thread. poor girl


----------



## scratch

we got a little last night dd went nuts. but there is loads on the way into town


----------



## flowerpot

how you feeling today scratch? 

dh works in oldham, so you can imagine the snow there!!!  he said the carpark is like an ice skating rink.  there is just a flurry of snow near work, but nothing at home which is most unusual!!


----------



## tracyb

Morning girls  

Really busy at work today, will try and catch up later!

No snow down here!!


----------



## Suzie

New home thiis way 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=82271.new#new

xx


----------

